# [LPF] From Whence None Return



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2014)

*From Whence None Return
*A Living Pathfinder adventure for 4-6 characters at levels 6-8 

Seeing several worthy adventurers just sitting around in the DWI while hiring greenhorns,
a former employer informs a group that the Mystic Pearl is paying a bounty to whomever
 can retrieve the Staff of Unlife.  A rather nasty necromancer happened to also be a
 talented enchanter, creating interesting items that the Mystic Pearl would like to get
 their hands on.  The job is open.  It has been for decades.  Nobody who has tried has
 returned.   You might get lucky and survive.  You might even get rich if you do.​
GM: Satin Knights
Judge: Systole
Start Date: April 16th, 2014  (DOY=106-1)

Honored Players:
Weel Naxel (jkason).......................... Aasimar Oracle 8->9
105-256 Start .34,000 XP,....2,640 EXP,....3,300 EGP;....13,439 TXP,...10,872 TGP.Sept 13th, 151 days at 89/72
256-285 Start .50,079 XP,....1,520 EXP,....1,620 EGP;......3,364 TXP,.....2,581 TGP.. Current 54,963 XP 116/89

Maui and Taniwha (jbear).................. Druid 7->8
105-170 Start .30,073 XP,..........0 EXP,.,,,,,,...0 EGP;....3,965 TXP,...3,604 TGP..Jun 19th, 65 days at 61/53
170-285 Start .34,038 XP,....4,160 EXP,...4,920 EGP;..10,235 TXP,.,,8,280 TGP.. Current 48,445 XP 89/72

Vincenzo (Scott DeWar)..................... Human Fighter 7->8
105-171 Start .30,024 XP,..........0 EXP,.,,,,,,...0 EGP;....4,026 TXP,...3,498 TGP .Jun 20th, 66 days at 61/53
171-285 Start .34,050 XP,....4,160 EXP,...4,920 EGP;..10,146 TXP,,,,8,208 TGP.. Current 48,356 XP 89/72

Menik (Kinem)...........   ....   .................Evoker Wizard 6->7
105-203 Start .17,336 XP,.,,.1,680 EXP,....1,940 EGP;..,.4,312 TXP,...4,116 TGP.. Jul 23rd, 98 days at 44/42
203-285 Start .23,328 XP,.,..2,480 EXP,....2,980 EGP;...,5,002 TXP,..,4,346 TGP.. Current 30,810 XP 61/53

Lem the Cook (Deuce Traveler)........... Monk 6->7
105-203 Start .17,336 XP,.,,.1,680 EXP,....1,940 EGP;..,.4,312 TXP,...4,116 TGP.. Jul 23rd, 98 days at 44/42
203-285 Start .23,328 XP,.,,.2,480 EXP,...,2,980 EGP;..,.5,002 TXP,..,4,346 TGP.. Current 30,810 XP 61/53


Updated: Oct 12th, 2014 (DOY=285), level at 23,000, 34,000, 50,000 xp
[sblock=Encounters]
Day .EXP.. ..EGP
170 ........ ......... ~ Maui leveled to 8th
171 ........ ......... ~ Vincenzo leveled to 8th
178 00960 01000 ~ Jun 27th ~ Shambler Nest ~ CR 8 ~ Shambling Mound at CR6 and 4 Shocker Lizards at CR2
196 00240 00340 ~ Jul  15th ~ Stair Pit Trap ~ CR 4 ~ detected and disabled by covering with stone
203 00480 00600 ~ Jul  23rd ~ Front Pit Trap ~ CR 6 ~ detected and exited without tripping or disabling
203 ........ ......... ~ Menik leveled to 7th
203 ........ ......... ~ Lem leveled to 7th
213 00240 00340 ~ Aug  1st ~ Leach Swarm ~ CR 4 ~ Leach swarm, pureed by water elemental 
216 00240 00340 ~ Aug 4th ~ Flooded Room Pit Trap ~ CR 4 ~ tripped, caught Lem
217 00240 00340 ~ Aug 5th ~ Door Pit Trap ~ CR 4 ~ detected and disabled by Weel 
227 00240 00340 ~ Aug  15th ~ Door Puzzle ~ CR 4 ~ Door puzzle
 256 ........ .......... ~ Sep 13th ~ Weel leveled to 8th, at false treasure room
267 01280 01280 ~ Sep  24th ~ West Door Trap ~ CR 9 ~ Poisoned Pit Trap with disguised trigger, failed and fell in
285 00240 00340 ~ Oct 12th ~ Advanced Bloody Skeleton ~ CR 4 ~ Kyle Krill impersonating Mr. Bones, the bloody skeleton
[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]
Scroll of Locate Object
Wand of Cure Serious Wounds with 11 charges
2 potions of Restoration
Map to get there
Knowledge brother Kyle tried this endeavor
silver dagger
5,150 gp elven chainmail (mithral, Kyle's) 
2,315 gp +1 longsword (Kyle's) 
unidentified backpack, bow, quiver, a fine rope, belt pouch with a few coins and a potion bottle.

[sblock=Hidden Roll]Maui inspecting the Western door of the split for traps.Perception vs. Trap (1d20+12=20) failed[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2014)

[sblock=Marching Order]
Single File ...............Double Wide........................... ..Watches
............................
If you have a standard procedure for opening a door, we will put it in     here too, so as to speed repetitive issues like     that.[/sblock][sblock=Items Consumed or Destroyed]none so far
I will be tracking, when I remember, things like healing potions used here.
[/sblock][sblock=Intended Time]This adventure is based on 1 1/4 PFS scenarios.  They had a deliciously wicked start, and I added a more dangerous ending.   As such, it should probably run about ten to twelve months with the characters leveling once, maybe twice. If you spent several PFS adventures in the Tapestry, check with me to see if you have already played the base adventures.[/sblock][sblock=Adventure   Rules]Liberally  adapted from  others who  do this better than I do.

* I prefer the use of [ sblock=OOC ] instead of [ OOC ].  It does a  better job of hiding the out of character commentary.  And the raised  grey on black just looks ugly to me.

* I write with the Legacy skin for the forum.  Therefore, all of my text   is assuming a black background and light colored text.  Many times I   will used black periods to space out text when I need it.  

* Group Initiative: rolled by GM with physical dice. In the case where  an individual member      of the 'losing side' rolls better than all  other individual members    of   the 'winners,' that character may act  first in the initial round   of    combat (surprise or round 1).  Otherwise, unless a players   specifies  that   actions are to follow  another character / event,   actions happen  in the   order they were  posted. More than 48 hours or   so delay for  posting   during your turn  in a combat may result in my   NPCing the  character to   keep things  moving.  I also post mid-round  updates, with characters that still have  actions in gold for their name, and those that have already acted are greyed out.

* PM is liking Ditzie for mapping, but I still prefer MapTool.  I have   more control over lighting and other background issues with it.  So, I   am going with MapTool for now.  I own the servers the maps are stored   on, so I know they are not going to be disappearing over time like a lot   of stuff seems to do from photobucket. 

* Feel free to use Invisible Castle or the Coyote on-line dice rollers      for your characters. In general, I may or may not be posting my   actual   rolls,  or just results. 

** Irrelevant now, but left  in for the  good  info: I may use the EnWorld roller more than  other  GMs,  so if  the  dice at the bottom of a post starts  overwhelming, you  can  shrink   that down to a text one liner by changing  your user  settings.     Settings->Edit Options->Thread Display   Options->Dice Roller    Display->Streamlined.  GM secret rolls like   Perception and Stealth    will be done by physical dice.  EnWorld does have a dice roller back,   but it is no where near what the original did.  So, Invisible Castle  is  my preference. 

* I tend to post at any time of the day or night.   I may post      "mid-round" combat updates as needed or "short responses" to questions      more often than the characters.  If you're going to be away for  longer     than a couple days,  please let me know if at all possible so  we can     arrange NPCing if  necessary.

* If you do not post for a week or more without notice, I may  end up      writing you out of the adventure. You will still receive your  share  of     the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the  date  of     your last post.

* If your character gets enough XP to level, they may do so at the end  of      an encounter. This grants the extra hp, but does not heal  damage,   and    grants any additional spell slots, but not spells  prepared. A   caster    capable of spontaneously casting could use these  slots   normally, a    cleric could only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a   druid for    summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may  prepare   spells in these    slots as if they had left the slots blank  for the   day, if they are  able   to do so. They can go through the  appropriate   spell preparation  as if   they had already rested if  applicable.  If   you are adding a new  class  that requires special  materials, like a   wizard's spell book,  please PM  me a little ahead  of time so I can work   it in cleanly.

PS: My PM box hovers at 16 of 20.  Too many projects I have to track.   So, if a message bounced because my mailbox is full, wait a few hours  and I should have made some room. 

* Mini stat blocks (preferably including a link back to the wiki page       for your character) and a picture for maps are quite helpful. Some  good examples.  It is     nice if you can colorize the major stats like Total HP,  Current HP,  AC,    Weapon in hand.  When you are ready to make a new  post, editing an old post for a second, long enough to do a "Select-All,  Copy, Cancel" and then pasting that into the new post is a good way to  keep consistency in your stat blocks.  It saves a lot of typing too.   The A/A in the upper left corner of the editor box controls toggles from  What You See Is What You Get mode to source mode.  If you need a  template for a starter, it is as easy as starting a reply to a message  you like, doing a copy all of the example, CANCEL so you don't go  through with that post, and then pasting it into where your message will  be.  Strip the  [ quote= ] at the top and the [/ quote ] at the bottom,  then edit the example to fit your needs.   

* If you have an interrupt or immediate action ability, please list it      in your mini-stat block so I can attempt to weave it into the bad   guy's    combat at the appropriate time the first time around.  If you   can  take   more than one AoO in a round, please list that too.

* I tend to roll saving throws for the characters so the narrative of   result can be added immediately instead of asking for the player to make   a single die roll.  I also tend to roll appropriate knowledge checks   immediately so that information can be given as well.  But, anytime you   feel another knowledge or skill check may apply too, please feel free  to roll  that as well when appropriate. (ie, any time after you are no  longer  flat footed in the surprise round)

* I mess up sometimes. Everyone does. Feel free to point it out.  I will      try to retcon to fix if needed.  Sometimes, I will need to use the      "plot device or special circumstances overrides the normal rules"   card.    We're all here to have fun, so I'll try to do everything I can    to   facilitate. 

* Sometimes I will earn the "cruel rotten bastard" title.  There might be occasions where the cause has to play out for a week or two before you see the effect later and go, "Oh, that was worth it."  I promise it will never be personal.

* This adventure is homebrew off the top of my head.  It is loosely  scripted, but I may tweak it along the way.  It is a return to the same  place that Rescue at Boar's Ridge took place at, so please do not read  that game thread.  It has too many location based spoilers that would  make the game no fun.


I think I have overdone it by now, let's get started.​[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 25, 2014)

[sblock=Judge]Placeholder post.  Also, have fun and kill bad guys.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 16, 2014)

[section]Cratchen makes his way out of the back room after having sent the kids  off on their errand.  Well, some of them were older than he was, but  they were still greenhorns in his eyes.  That task shouldn't be too hard  for them.  

"Grog!  Grog!  If you wouldn't mind good friend, get me  'nuther bottle.   Got the kids going.  Wanted to send a real spell slinger with them,  but none stepped up.  I mean the kid who plays with vials and bottles  will probably do okay, but a true sorcerer or wizard are far more  effective in the talents."

"Grog, better get me some food too.  Getting tipsy here."

Turning towards the patrons of the establishment, "Now  that I got the kids out the way, who here is capable of going on a real  death defying mission.  I got a bounty that pays well.  And it ain't  been paid yet.  Well, no one that has tried has returned.  If you can't  wrestle with a troll, or knock out a bone devil's teeth, this job 'tis  too much for you.  But if you are brave, talented and lucky, the money  is good."

"Toze that are interested, come see m.m.me over there in my office.  Well, Grog's office.  Y'all know what I mean."

The old wizard makes his way to the backroom that he had come out of  just moments ago.  He has left the door half open for those that are  curious.
[/section]


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

A burly young man in decidedly eccentric armor clanks his way into the room. He starts to sit at one of the chairs, but it slides deftly out of his way. 

"I'm sorry. I didn't ask nice. Do you mind?" he says to the chair. It rattles slightly, then slides back into place for him. The man sits back, then finally seems to notice Cratchen. Smiling, he says, "I heard you have gold that doesn't like living in your coffers, so I thought I could help you find a home for it. I'm Weel."

There is a brief chatter in the air and a breeze which seems to come from nowhere. Weel sighs.

"Never mind the jibber-jabbers. They don't bite. Mostly."

[sblock=ooc]Weel is my replacement for Nathan. He's not approved yet, but I figure recruitment / startup will still take a while, anyway, so shouldn't hurt anything[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2014)

A human man walks in with a sword at his hip and very good quality clothing.

"Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio the second. Swordsman, at your serv, . . . . . Uh, ready for action. There are possibly three others out there waiting too"


----------



## kinem (Apr 16, 2014)

*Menik, elf wizard 6*

[sblock=Menik]
[/sblock]

Menik brings his mug of mead into the office and grabs a chair. The elf says "Hello Cratchen, I am Menik. I've been known to sling a spell or two.

Let me guess: It's a necromancer. It's _always_ a necromancer. Except when it's not."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2014)

*OOC:*


 I think Lem the cook, Maui-Jungle warrior and Sylla the Grimm and scary are out there waiting to join too.


----------



## jbear (Apr 17, 2014)

A cheetah pads into the room preceeding a dark skinned jungle warrior with tribal tatoos marking the entire left side of his body including his face. His long dreadlocks are pulled back tightly, his eyes flecked with yellow giving him a feline look  as well. His clothes seem mismatched with the rest of his body as the finely spun green cloth and cloak seem of far too good a quality for someone so obviously savage.

"Maui and Taniwha" he announces although he does not clarify which is which. "You want te lucky and te brave, we are here" he declares. "Maui and te King fear no man and no beast. Tane walk with us and give us te luck. Our talent is te tooth and te claw." 

He looks around the room, grins at Vincenzo. "Handsome Blade" he smiles. "Did Maui dream that you were telling te tale of te Daughter of te Sly? Careful or you might call her up!"

He then turns back to the tipsy wizard. "So now te long talking and then we can go to wrestle te troll, no?" Maui settles into a seat waiting for his least favourite part of adventuring to be over: the 'long talking'. But he knows the drill so he waits for the ritual to begin and end so they can get to the part he lives for.

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 65 Current: 65
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 Fort: +8 Reflex: +8 Will: +10

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +11; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 2/2; Longstrider, Entangle, Charm Animal
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin
4th: Thorn Body
Wild Shape: 3/3 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 16 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 16 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10  CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: 


Bite: +10  ; 1d6+4  dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 ; 1d3+4  dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2014)

"You mean talking of . . . Would summonnnn . . . . ? ULP!" He does however stand and greet his long suffering friends with a bow. "I am glad you have returned from your dreams, friend"


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, human oracle*

The burly man who talks to furniture perks up and smiles.

"Ooh! Are we summoning someone? Who are we summoning? I've not made new friends since the chair in the other room!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2014)

"Nope, no one. no one at all." There is a look of alarm in the swordsman's eyes


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel shrugs. 

"Alrighty. The room's pretty crowded, anyway," he says, then leans in to whisper conspiratorially, "The table leg's ego is big enough to fill the whole place, right?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2014)

Vincenzo's eyebrow lifts about 1/2 an inch as he thinks to himself about this being a looooog adventure. He wishes that beer drinking dark wolf and his handler would gather lem and get in the room.

. . . . sssiiiggghhh . . . .​


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2014)

[section]"Thank youse, thanks for coming.  Yess, you've guessed right again Menik, there is a necromancer at ta centre of thiss story.  Time of the talkings.  Ha ha.  That's good.  Yes it is."

"Wait a minute." 

He pulls a couple ingredients from his spell pouch, recites a minor incantation and then straightens up from his drunken stupor.

"The bosses always insist I do that before giving out a job. Should have done it before sending the kids.  Ah well.  Now where was I..."

"Ah yes, a necromancer.  Back ages ago there was a practitioner of the necromantic arts that was building a minor stronghold for him out in the swamps.  Since it was swamp land, and few go there, nobody really bothered him.  It wasn't as if he was right in town, or on one of the main caravan roads.  And this guy had a nack for making the most interesting magic items.  Things that others could not pull off, he did.  So, the Mystic Pearl would buy from him, because well they buy from anybody.  That is their nature."

"He was rumored to be working on a staff, putting in it one of the most difficult spells to put into a charged thing.  Antimagic Field, while being quite strong, is also quite a temperamental spell when placing it in a staff.  It tends to negate the enchanting process, and well, chicken or the egg, you see."

"Well, this bugger has been rumored to have pulled it off.  The Mystic Pearl would like that staff.  They are willing to pay those that can return it to them quite handsomely.  So, that is the mission.  Go get the staff and return it to the Pearl.  The other things of interest out there, you can keep, or sell to the Pearl at their standard rates."

"The bounty on this staff has been out there for decades.  A few have tried now and again to go get it.  Umm... Umm..."

"None have returned.  Proper divination work says the staff is still there, so no one has tried to run off with it and screw the Pearl.  That would never be successful anyways."

[/section][sblock=Spellcraft DC 16]Polypurpose Panacea: Artificial sobriety for an hour.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Since Systole is the judge on this one, Sylla won't be coming along.  I sent a PM to SoulNova to see if Galandra is interested earlier today, but haven't heard back from her.  She tends to only run one character at a time though, so she is a maybe. I am just assuming Lem is going and including him in.  DT is on vacation at the moment.  If he is not interested, he can drop out later.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 19, 2014)

Maui likes to summarise these events to make sure he has understood. "So, you want us to get te Big Stick of No Magic. It is in te Swampin te Strong Hole? And te Necroman Sir has te Big Stick? Does Maui understand?"  he asks. "And te Necroman, he make te Big Stick... He waiting for us to take it to te Pearl? Like te messenger? Or we steal it like te thief? Before the wizard has a chance to respond he gets in a final question. "And what you pay te heroes for finding te Big Stick?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2014)

jbear said:


> Maui likes to summarise these events to make sure he has understood. "So, you want us to get te Big Stick of No Magic. It is in te Swampin te Strong Hole? And te Necroman Sir has te Big Stick? Does Maui understand?"  he asks. "And te Necroman, he make te Big Stick... He waiting for us to take it to te Pearl? Like te messenger? Or we steal it like te thief? Before the wizard has a chance to respond he gets in a final question. "And what you pay te heroes for finding te Big Stick?"




Vincenzo smiles as friend, like usual, has slight misunderstandings with the cultural differences. 

"First the big stick, Yes we get it and bring it to the pearl. No we are not stealing it like a thief, because the Pearl has paid for it in advance, like we pay in the gold coin to the pearl first to make our items' magic stronger.

Second, I believe he is called The necromanc-er. no sir to his name. 

Which brings me to a couple of questions. 
Sir, Am I correct that the pearl has pre-paid it?
 how long ago did they commission it and 
what has happened to the necromancer?

Third, Maui, we call it a strong- holD'. It is probably a building made of stone cut from the earth and I am reasonably sure Tane gave permission for the removal of his earth. i hope."


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel's eyes grow wide as Cratchen outlines the mission. By the time he's done, the broad-shouldered man looks practically grief-stricken.

"That poor, poor stick," Weel says. "Some mean old man twists its head all around until it's so full of self-loathing that it hurts its own kind, and then abandons the poor little thing. Of _course_ I'll help rescue it. But you should make sure there's a huge crowd of little coin-y friends here when we get back. We have to show it piles of support, after all, to help it become a proper part of society again."

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming Vincenzo's reaction was an IC one, but I should probably throw in now: if Weel's schtick gets to be too much OOC, guys, please let me know and I'll do what I can to temper it. I'm hoping it's a vaguely-amusing-touched-soul kind of thing; I don't want to go actively infuriating anyone.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2014)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]I'm assuming Vincenzo's reaction was an IC one, but I should probably throw in now: if Weel's schtick gets to be too much OOC, guys, please let me know and I'll do what I can to temper it. I'm hoping it's a vaguely-amusing-touched-soul kind of thing; I don't want to go actively infuriating anyone.  [/sblock]












*OOC:*


no problems here. Its that Vincenzo is a man who has seen a lot of weird stuff, and it just does not quit.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2014)

[section]"The Mystic Pearl did not commission it.  This is salvage in their eyes.  You see, the man is dead.  At least we are pretty sure he is dead, and has been so for several decades.  He was getting up there in power to become one of the strongest of the undead types, a lich, but, we think he failed in that.  Most who try die in their attempts, and rightly by their own hands.  Nobody has heard a peep from him all this time, and those with power do not tend to hide it."

"So, we believe he is dead.  He did love making traps though.  Every paranoid enchanter seems to love building traps.  So, that is probably why no one going in to get the staff ever came back.  We do know that his stronghold was built with the use of gorgon's blood.  So, teleportation or earth glide spells are likely going to be useless to bypass his interior mazes."

"We are willing to pay twenty five thousand gold for the staff to be brought to us.  Splitting that up between the five of you, that is five thousand gold pieces each."
[/section]


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, human oracle*

Weel claps loudly and smiles.

"Such a wonderful crowd you've gathered for when poor sticky returns! Oh, and traps? I've not talked to a nice trap in a while now. They're sometimes hard for me to find, but I do so like talking to them about what makes them tick. Or spring. Or explode. Fascinating folks, traps are. Do you have any idea what kind of traps?"

[sblock=ooc]Weel has a pretty awful Perception, which seemed reasonable given The Crazy, but he has a decent Disable Device.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2014)

"So, the necromancer is presumed dead, has created a great number of traps out of paranoia and may o may not have turned himself into an undead creature?"


----------



## jbear (Apr 22, 2014)

"Wating!" protests Maui. "Te necroman...cer, he try to what? To become te Not Dead? You say he make te Strong Hole in te swamp so noone is bothering him. You say he was te bugger who pull off te Big No Magic Stick. Ka tupato ia! Te clever man is te necromancer. But you THINK maybe he not become te undead... what you call him? Te lich? Te strongest of te Not Dead? Yes, Maui see now. Te clever necromancer is te kaitapuoramate! He make te dead te Not Dead. He make himself te Living Dead. People go but people never come back." Maui scoffs. "Not te traps... te lich." Maui bangs his hand down onto the table causing Taniwha to pin his ears back and snarl. "Te promise of te gold when we return is no good. Te Pearl has many wonders! Te Pearl will help protect us from te lich! If there is no lich we give te help back when we return with te Big Stick! Tell us ... what can te lich do? How do you fight te lich? And how do you fight te lich if he has te Big Stick of No Magic too?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2014)

"I fear the same" Menik says "but even if there's no lich, in my experience a necromancer means lots of undead. If it is traps, though, can any of us find them except by the old fashioned way? If not, perhaps the Pearl can loan us a find-traps wand, if any of us can use that."


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

The northern island native squirms a bit.

"I chatted with some trapkin sticks a while back, and the told me they could help a little bit, but they'd only help me, and I was ... easily distracted, they said."

He perks up slightly, though, adding, "But I did run into a pair of wristlings like these once," he holds up his arms to show the plain leather bracers there, "that would help anyone keep an eye out provided they gave them a ride."

[sblock=ooc]Unfortunately, Find Traps is a Personal spell. Weel can use a wand, but I think that means he can only use it on himself, and then he only gets a +4 to his Perception checks, which still puts Maui above him in the Perception department. There are some perception boosting items, though, that could work for our jungle man if they're available. Weel's referencing Bracer's of Falcon's Aim, but I know there are others. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2014)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Unfortunately, Find Traps is a Personal spell. Weel can use a wand, but I think that means he can only use it on himself, and then he only gets a +4 to his Perception checks, which still puts Maui above him in the Perception department. There are some perception boosting items, though, that could work for our jungle man if they're available. Weel's referencing Bracer's of Falcon's Aim, but I know there are others. [/sblock]




[sblock=perception]Vincenzo has +8, but probably a pittance compared to wise man and jungle warrior Maui[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2014)

[section]"Loan?  Let's see here.  Yes, we could _loan_ you a wand, with a 100% deposit put down as collateral.  If it is returned and unused, we would gladly refund your full deposit.  But, if it has been used, then would have to prorate it accordingly."  Cratchen smiles.  There is always a way to say 'yes' to a customer.

"As to the guy making it to becoming a lich?  I don't think so.  But, if he did...  Let me see.  Well, the whole goal of doing that is to be undying.  They rip out their heart, usually, and put a bit of their essence in gem, or other item called a phylactery.  Then they hide this somewhere they think no one will ever be able to find it.  So, if their body is destroyed, they regrow next to the phylactery over a week's time.  It is the ultimate cheat death trick.  The only way to stop that process is to destroy the phylactery before destroying the lich.  But, if he can get away before you get him, he can always build another phylactery."

"What else can they do.  Let's me think.  If they touch you, it will paralyze you, or it will sap the very life out of you with negative energy.  So, if you do find one there, do not wrestle with it.  That would be a bad idea."

"I don't know much more.  But, back at the shop, I am sure there is a book you could buy.  Since a lich is at the top of the undead power pyramid, there has been a lot of research done on their kind, I am sure."  The salesman in him is showing through a bit more.  
[/section]


----------



## jbear (Apr 25, 2014)

Maui has no idea what the man is saying to them but it makes his hackles rise in response to the mockery that is transmitted. Maui's eyes narrow dangerously and muscles underneath his skin ripple and stretch. "Maui does not understand te jibberjabber of te old man, but Maui understand that te Pearl offer nothing. Maui will go to te swamp because it is better than getting fat by te fire in te Hall of Heroes. But Maui goes for himself, not for te Pearl. If we return with te Big Magic Stick maybe we bring it to you ... and maybe not. It is not your Stick, you are stealing it but too scared to steal it yourself. Now I am bored of te talking. I wait outside for when it is time for te doing." With a snarl to emphasise his annoyance if he had not made it clear enough, Maui leaves the room, his cheetah padding along behind him.


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel watches the nearly-naked human and the animal walking out of the room, and starts to say something. He lets out nothing more than an awkward grunt, however, when his chair seems to shove itself in toward the table unexpectedly. After a cough to regain his composure, he shrugs. 

"Like I said, the stick told me it probably wouldn't help me much, so I'd feel sad abandoning all my little round friends for so long. Though if someone might be out there who makes us feel ouchies just by touching us, there might be a few paper buddies I should look for. It sounds like that wouldn't be fun at all, no it wouldn't.

So, you can go collect the circle-y crowd for Big Sticky's homecoming, and we'll go find him!" He finishes with a big grin.

[sblock=ooc]If there's negative level threats, might be worth buying some scrolls of Restoration. Weel doesn't actually know the restore spells [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2014)

""I am in, but I will out side with Maui, waiting. You know - just to keep an eye in him." He says the last with a wink and a grin. He stands, bows and exits, pushing in his chair as he leaves.









*OOC:*


 let the game be afoot!


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2014)

[section]Cratchen watches as first Maui, and then Vincenzo step outside for some fresh air.  "Wild men.  They can be so temperamental."  

With the big cat gone, the little one in the room comes out of hiding and rubs up against Cratchen.

"Lem, Menik, you have worked for me before.  I assure you I believe the enchanter is just dead.  And to tell you the truth, I am basing that on just one thing.  Every enchanter, when he creates a magic item, leaves an essence signature of himself in the object he is enchanting.   Our experts know how to look for that signature, and we meticulously track it on all the items that go through the Pearl."

"Have you seen an item that is not eventually sold or purchased from the Pearl?  No.  We have our monopoly.  It takes time, but all things pass through our hands.  Well, it has been eighty seven years since a new item made by Coroliatheon has passed through our doors.  And our doors are in every city.  He used to be quite prolific and then all production stopped.  So, I really think this is a quick cleaning out of an abandoned lair." 

"As to things that can help you, I can't promise anything from the Pearl.  That would be risking my job there, and I like my job.  Make items, earn a little gold, drink in town, repeat.  That is a good life for me.  I am not one for gallivanting through the swamps.  That is for young guys like you."

He pulls a pouch from his belt and starts dumping it on the table.  While the pouch is small, the contents keep pouring out for quite a while.  "Let's see." as he casts a little incantation.  "Cure Serious, only eleven charges left." as he sets aside a wand.  "Ah, Locate Object" as the scroll is set to the side.  "And... and... There they are.  Two potions of Restoration."   He starts shoveling the rest back into the tiny pouch. 

"Now, this is cutting into my commission heavily.  But, this is my personal stuff.  I want you guys to succeed, because... well because nobody else has.  And Coroliatheon's work was so elegant.  So, I will *personally* loan these things to you, and then take it out of your reward when you return."

"You are only required to sell the Staff back to the Mystic Pearl at the stated price of twenty five thousand gold pieces.  Anything else you find out there, well, you can keep or sell to us as well.  Eventually, your grand children will sell that stuff too to the Pearl, so we will get them eventually."

"Oh, yeah, a map as to where."  He reaches back into the pouch and pulls out a map.  It leads north and a little east, through forested swamps, with no roads going near the destination, but enough natural landmarks mapped that the place should be easy to find.

"Do we have a deal?"
[/section]
[sblock=OOC]Cratchen was the recruiter for Rescue from Boar's Ridge. Fiorella, the cat wandering around, was the one rescued by Lem and Menik.

Items offered: Scroll of Locate Object.  Wand of Cure Serious Wounds with 11 charges, 2 potions of Restoration.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2014)

"Hey there, Fiorella." Menik smiles.

"I'm not so sure about the lich, Cratchen. Maybe he no longer needs to raise money. I imagine being a lich would cut down quite a bit on his needs, and maybe financing the process was the whole point of his sales in the first place. A nice retirement plan, if you don't mind being an unliving horror, and one that allows plenty of time for the hobby of building an undead army while residing in a gated community of undead.

But, I think we will go take a look. If we run into - What did you say his name was? - we'll run. And if we die, I'm going to kill you."

Menik takes the scroll, and looks at the map.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2014)

"I cannot let Menik go into danger by himself.  Who would cook for him?  If he is up for this, count me in too," Lem the Cook responds.

OOC: At the airport returning home from Doha.  I will write more soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2014)

*OOC:*


Welcome back!


----------



## jkason (Apr 29, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"So many new friends!" he says gleefully as Cratchen shows the wand, scroll, and potions. "Now the poor, self-loathing stick will _have_ to come out of hiding!"


----------



## kinem (May 1, 2014)

Menik says "Thanks, Lem. I'd certainly feel safer with a guy like you along." _Not so much with a guy like _him.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2014)

[section]"Well, you know where to go and what to get.  You know what I think is there and you will be facing.  Anything other questions before you gather your friends and leave?"

"I know you were expecting a little more up front, but this job is a bounty.  The first person or group that brings us the staff gets paid.  So, I wouldn't talk about what you are going after while you are walking out of town."

[/section]


----------



## kinem (May 4, 2014)

Menik says "Actually, I do have a question. Do you know, or can you find out, who else has tried this quest? My brother Kyle Krill is - or was - an adventurer too, and he did not return. He might have attempted this sort of thing ..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 5, 2014)

Lem ponders for a moment, then asks, "Since you have scrying devices, I am sure you kept up with some of the parties involved in the past.  At least partly.  Any thoughts about the dangers we all might see?  Since a necromancer was involved, I am sure we can bet we'll find some nasty undead about."


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel scoops up the magical items and begins having a cheerful conversation with them under his breath as he wanders toward the exit. 

[sblock=ooc]Weel doesn't have any other questions. I have no need to carry all the stuff, but figured I should put something IC to indicate we picked it up, or it might come back to haunt us.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2014)

*OOC:*


 good idea Jkason.

Also, V. has no further questions. he is just keeping an eye on the jungle druid . . .just in case, ya know!


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2014)

jkason said:


> Weel scoops up the magical items and begins having a cheerful conversation with them under his breath as he wanders toward the exit.




ooc: Note that Menik has already grabbed the scroll of locate object (post #32). He took it because he doesn't trust Weel not to use it on something stupid


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2014)

ooc: He will just want to talk to it, not read it!


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2014)

[section]Cratchen thinks for a moment, and then his face gets a little pale.  "Ah, yes...  I remember a Kyle trying to go after the staff.  That was three or four years ago,  before I sent you guys out to deal with Grimspiller.  I didn't realize the two of you had the same last name.  I would understand if you decided to change you mind about going after the bounty."  

Trying to change the uncomfortable subject quickly, "Part of what makes a place hard to teleport into also makes it difficult to scry.  Mages who understand the tricks of the trade always try to make sure those tricks cannot be used against them.  Scrying on a barbarian cheiftan on the other hand, that is so easy to do.  So, we don't know what awaits you on the inside.  Then again, if we knew exactly how to get it, we wouldn't be offering you a bounty to bring it to us."
[/section]


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]







kinem said:


> ooc: Note that Menik has already grabbed the scroll of locate object (post #32). He took it because he doesn't trust Weel not to use it on something stupid




This is, honestly, probably a sensible precaution. Well, okay, as a player I'd not want to waste a resource and so would probably find a way around it, but Weel's priorities are questionable at best, so it's always safe to assume he shouldn't be in charge of making Important Decisions.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2014)

Menik replies grimly "Oh, I certainly have to go look, then. I'll bring him home one way or the other.

All right, let's go."

Menik takes the map and heads out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2014)

Lem can't use any of the clerical magic items and sighs.  "No one ever creates a magical garnish.  It's always scrolls, rods and such.  Someone tell me when a wizard creates a _Honey Glaze of Restoration_ or _Plum Pudding of Healing_".  Muttering further under his breath, he follows Menik out.


----------



## jbear (May 9, 2014)

Outside Maui pushes himself off the wall he had been leaning against ending his chat with Vincenzo when the others emerge from the tavern. "Good," he smiles "te Big Talk is over. Now to te Swamp we can go." After a look at the map he nods and sets off with the party towards their destination unless anyone protests and wants to buy any supplies. The druid has little coin and would not even think to buy scrolls so going to the Pearl to stock up does not even occur to him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2014)

"So, Maui. How much travel in the jungle has brought you through swamp?" The intent in the fighter's voice is not casual. Instead, there is genuine interest.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2014)

The map shows that you can take about a day of the journey north on the Silver Road before you have to get off the beaten path and travel as the crow flies.  As much of that area from that point on is swampy, horses might be more of a hindrance than a help.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2014)

ooc: Vincenzo has no horse, fyi.


Spoiler



hidden information:
oldest tree in New Zealand: Te Matua Ngahere "Father of the forest" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_trees


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2014)

Weel, busy having a conversation with papers and sticks, simply follows the crowd where they're wont to go.

[sblock=ooc]Weel doesn't have a horse, either, and since there wouldn't be a good way to rent them and get them returned, might as well just walk it.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 13, 2014)

Lem says, "Look, we aren't in a huge rush and I'd hate to purchase mounts just to loose them into the wilds near the swamp.  Let's just travel by foot with some packs loaded with food.  When we run low we can take what we need from the land.  If someone can do some hunting, I can provide the gathering, and also cook up a decent meal."

The halfling cook is ready to shop for some food, or to start off now and depend on the land.  Whatever his fellows want.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 14, 2014)

Traveling by foot is easy to accomplish.  It only requires putting one in front of the other repeatedly.  And this is not a mission that is time sensitive, so speed is not an issue.  Having Maui as your guide and a map as to where you are going, you do not get lost along the way.  A couple of the nights are miserable as it rained and you didn't have shelter from the weather.  

The swamp is old and thick, blocking a lot of the sunlight that would make it warmer and cheerier.  To the northwest of your current position, Maui spots an old stone structure.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2014)

Lem walks up to Maui's right side and squints towards the structure.  "Huh.  So anyone recognize the architecture.  I admit I'm better at food design than architectural design."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

Vincenzo looks the building over from where the party stands.

1d20+9=27

"Well what I see from here is . . . . . "


----------



## Satin Knights (May 17, 2014)

. . . an old stone building, probably a couple centuries by the looks of it.  It looks like it has sunk a bit into the swamp here over the years.  Thirty by thirty for the main structure is too small for a powerful wizard.  There is probably more underground I would guess."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2014)

[sblock=SK]Thanks! I got a good chuckle out of that![/sblock]

Vincenzo gives a curt nod of assurance as he is quite sure of the accuracy of his assessment.


----------



## jbear (May 18, 2014)

Maui had taken his time answering Vincenzo's question. "Te wise man does not go into te swamp if he can find what he is looking for any place else. Maui always found what he was looking for someplace else. But te sky is te sky, te rain is te rain, and te earth is te earth. Te swamp is not so different that Tane can not help us find our way. We will learn fast or die." With this cheery thought the rest of the group emerge at last and  they set off. Maui's mood swiftly improves as soon as their feet hit the road as the group make there way towards the mysterious swamp and the stronghold of a wannabe lich. He consults with the others the map and quickly determines the route they should take. Their first night he prays to Tane Mahuta for assistance finding their way through the dangers of the swamp and clear sight to find any of the traps that they would surely have to navigate. 

Some time later Maui stopped at the sight of the stone structure. "There is te way to enter. Maui does not think that there are many of te stone buildings in te swamp" he announces to his companions as the reach him. He begins a soft chanting as he smacks his legs and thighs and his legs seem to elongate and grow several inches, his balance shifting to seem lighter on his feet. He takes out a wand and sticks out his tongue to tap it once before putting it back away safely. He makes a deep rumble and Taniwha's ears twitch and his head begins to move around, as though now searching the area for something, his snout reaching up into the air to sniff in all direactions. Meanwhile Maui draws another wand and hands it over to Menik. "Please. Make te magic for Taniwha and Maui." They meekly allow themselves to be struck with the wand by the wizard before Maui takes it back and stows it away once more. He then bends down and runs his hand through the muddy waters chanting once more. A moment later he stands and draws a line of mud on each cheek just beneath his eyes. "Tane, korero mai. No reira te mate na?" 

His eyes also begin to scan the area that lies between the group and the stone structure searching for hidden dangers. If he detects none, slowly but surely he begins making his way forward.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Longstrider: +10 ft movement; Duration 7 hrs

Draw Wand of Speak with Animals: Cast on himself; Duration 2 mins -> Tells Taniwha to search the area for any sign of danger which he does. Put Wand away.
Taniwha (Seek: Scent with Survival 1d20+4=17; Perception 1d20+5=18)

Draw Wand of Mage Armour: Give to Menik to Cast first on Taniwha then himself: 1hr +4 AC (affects Maui un Beast Form only) Stow wand away

Cast Detect Pits and Snares: 60 ft cone of detection in direction North West towards stone structure. 
Detects pits, snares and dead falls and mechanical traps made with natural materials; also detects natural dangers like quicksand, sinkholes or unsafe walls. (Duration: concentration up to 70 mins)

Also searching the area himself for signs of danger as he does this.
Survival: 1d20+11=24; Perception: 1d20+11=19; Kn: Nature: 1d20+9=27; Kn:Geography 1d20+3=4

 [/sblock]


[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 65 Current: 65
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 Fort: +8 Reflex: +8 Will: +10

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Speak with Animals (1 min); Mage Armour (1 hr); 

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +11; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 2/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin
4th: Thorn Body
Wild Shape: 3/3 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr)


Bite: +10 ; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 18, 2014)

_Ugh. Why would a wizard want to live in this damp, dirty place? It must be hard on books._

After returning the wand to Maui, Menik casts his own spell of _mage armor_ on himself.

"Not an elven building, that's for sure. This being a swamp, lower levels could be flooded. I should have thought of that before."

_Be careful, Maui_ he almost says. _But he knows that already. I can see that. It would make no sense for me to offer him obvious scouting tips. So what should I say, good luck? I have no control over luck. It'd just seem ominous to say it._

[sblock=Menik mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 44/44
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +8 (low-light vision), Stealth +9

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared: DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC);  (~ = fire, +1 DC)
concentration: +11 (+5 Int, +6 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3),
         chill touch (6 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+6 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 for 1/2 + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 6 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 6 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +11) (x2)

Level 3: haste (6 targets, 6 rounds),
         halt undead (160', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 6 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (8d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 640' range) (x2)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2014)

kinem said:


> "Not an elven building, that's for sure. This  being a swamp, lower levels could be flooded. I should have thought of  that before."*
> *





*
GRRRoooooaaaaannnn*

No, its not the sound of the waking dead, but of Vincenzo as he recalls being chased by zombies in the under layers of Venza.


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

As the group tromped along, Weel gave his armor a brief pep talk. It responded with a faint glow, which quickly subsided. He tromped along surprisingly quietly as the group made most of its journey, with whispered asides to the unseen jibber jabbers on occasion, but even they seemed to understand the seriousness of the mission. Or they were biding their time; one couldn't be sure.

The odd man perked up at sight of the stone structure. 

"Oh, excellent! A local community. We should introduce ourselves. Bricks are notoriously shy, so they could probably sit there for ages just waiting all sheepish about the new folks."

[sblock=ooc]I don't have approval on Weel yet, so I haven't put together his full mini-stats. For my own sanity check, though, wanted to get in his Magic Vestment casting. In general, I plan on having him cast when the party sets out for the day, recast in the afternoon. For now:

Spells used: Magic Vestment (+2 AC, 8 hours) 5/6 level 3 remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2014)

"Do you think the stones will complain if I climb to the top of the tower, Weel?" 

Vincenzo isn't really sure if he wants to know the answer of his question, but this man with the crazies is a part of this mission and is to be respected. His jibber jabbers though seem to suggest he is not totally crazy.

"My thought is that if there is no easy ground level access, then we may need to access from the top."


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel giggles at Vincenzo's question.

"Of course they won't mind," he says. "Rocks love to be climbed. Why else would they grow up to be mountains?"

The man in the gear-covered armor cocks his head to one side and considers the tower a moment. "If you're only climbing to get inside, though, I'm sure I could ask the stones to make way for a moment so we could go talk to their siblings inside."

[sblock=ooc]Weel knows Stone Shape, which should let him open a wall enough to get us inside if they aren't too horribly thick.[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]Spells used: Magic Vestment (+2 AC, 8 hours) 5/6 level 3 remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2014)

Though happy that the weird wagon passed them by with Weel's answer he is mystified by what was meant by the stones 'could make way'

"Are you meaning that the stones will grow legs and arms and move themselves?" his eyes show he would be dubious of an answer of the positive.


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel's frown shows a similar dubiousness towards Vincenzo.

"Why would they need to do that? Only sillies like people and animals have to bother with clunky things like limbs." Here, he points to a small rock nearby, asking the pebble, "Isn't that right, little one?" 

Though it doesn't speak, the small rock does lift off the ground, floating a few feet from its previous spot. It wiggles a bit in the air as if in reply, then settles down to a new location.

"See? Rocks are more than happy to move about. They just like to be asked nice, is all. People are usually stubbing their toes and cursing at them, so you can probably understand why they're a little sensitive."

[sblock=ooc]Using Mage Hand[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]Spells used: Magic Vestment (+2 AC, 8 hours) 5/6 level 3 remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2014)

"Uh,  . . . . . ok. " He looks at the pebble and waves quickly, "Uh, hi"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2014)

Lem rolls his eyes.  "Come on, Weel, stop teasing the man!  Everyone knows that the only friends one can be sure of are those you can share a meal, and I haven't seen a rock eat anything yet."  Lem ponders his last encounter and adds.  "Although a walking rock did try to tenderize me once."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2014)

"good point. Rocks don't eat." Vincenzo seems like he understands something. No telling what that might be though.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I'm just waiting to see who approaches the stone structure.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 22, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Not moving an inch until I get the results of Maui's examination of the area.  As I said, if he  detects no sign of danger he starts moving carefully forward. 

But I made some decents rolls and have cast a detection spell. He should get some sort of info, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2014)

Vincenzo Handsomeblade is waiting to hear what Maui sees. City boy don't know nuthin bout da swamps!


----------



## kinem (May 22, 2014)

As he waits with the others for the results of Maui's scouting, Menik chuckles a little at Weel's minor display of magic.

[sblock=Menik mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 44/44
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +8 (low-light vision), Stealth +9

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared: DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC);  (~ = fire, +1 DC)
concentration: +11 (+5 Int, +6 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3),
         chill touch (6 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+6 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 for 1/2 + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 6 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 6 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +11) (x2)

Level 3: haste (6 targets, 6 rounds),
         halt undead (160', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 6 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (8d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 640' range) (x2)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 23, 2014)

As Taniwha slinks through the swamp and looks around, Maui scans the area for traps outside the structure.  Both are being cautious in their approach and not finding anything that would constitute a danger to anything larger than a mouse.  Getting closer to the front of the stone structure, Taniwha sniffs the air several times, and then makes a bee line back to Maui, who had come a bit closer in his own searching.

He meows and grows to Maui for a moment and then looks back at the stones.

From his closer position, Maui can see that the front of the structure does have a doorway.  Of the two stone doors, one of them has been pried open a couple feet before it broke loose from its hinge and jammed in that position.  The gap is large enough that a human can squeeze through relatively easily.  There is light inside, steady and unwavering, like one of those mage crystals that priests and mages likes to make in their spare time.

[sblock=Maui]Taniwha reports: "dead stink tree." "lizards."  You can surmise those are the things he can smell from inside the structure.  You got a few more rounds of the Speak with Animals left.
You don't see any natural traps outside.  At your starting position, you can only scan half the way there.  But, as you get closer, it is the same result.  Nothing on the outside.  The stones are a blank spot that you cannot see past.  Doors at AL22/AL23[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sorry! Sorry! Sorry!  I was waiting on some kind of scouting and approaching, and totally missed jbear's post where he did all the right things.  Then I got stuck in a 14 hour day for work again yesterday.  And juggling four games is a little bit too much.  Yep, I found my overload spot. 

So, on we go.[/sblock][sblock=Status]
65/65.AC 21 AU24 ~Maui ~ MA 582r,  LS 4180r, SwA 6r, DPaS 684rc  ~
50/50 AC 22+4 AU25 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 581r ~
79/79 AC 20 BK40 ~ Vincenzo ~ ~
76/76 AC 21+2 BM40 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4782r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 BI40 ~ Menik ~ MA 2147r   ~
38/38 AC 23 BM41 ~ Lem ~  ~
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
It looks like Vincenzo lost line of sight of Maui and T, am I right?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Not completely.  Vincenzo can see them, and the the stone structure beyond them.  It is just a bit thick in here though.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2014)

ooc: thanks for the clerificatioin SK

Vincenzo watches the jungle druid and jaguar in action and tries to discer what is transpiring.

1d20+8=15


----------



## jbear (May 24, 2014)

Maui signals for the others to approach him with his hands as he comments with a growl to Taniwha. He remains concentrating towards the stone structure in the distance while they arrive. When they reach him he reports "Rotten wood smell in te door. Inside smell of te lizard. Maui guess that te lizardfolk make te whare inside. Get ready." He then continues moving towards the door, Taniwha alert and ready to attack by his side. 

[sblock=OOC]Maui tells Taniwha to growl if he detects any signs of attack and to remain on the lookout.

Signal for others to approach

Maintain concentration on Detect Pits and Snares 

When all are with him he moves slowly forward towards teh door with Taniwha[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 24, 2014)

Menik cautiously makes his way next to Maui. He takes out his periscope and offers it to the scout.

Just in case, he casts _detect magic_ as he approaches, and scans the area he can see.

[sblock=Menik mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 44/44
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +8 (low-light vision), Stealth +9

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared: DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC);  (~ = fire, +1 DC)
concentration: +11 (+5 Int, +6 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3),
         chill touch (6 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+6 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 for 1/2 + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 6 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 6 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +11) (x2)

Level 3: haste (6 targets, 6 rounds),
         halt undead (160', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 6 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (8d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 640' range) (x2)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2014)

Vincenzo draws his rapier and advances to where Maui is."I am ready jungle warrior."

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty
AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16)  
HP: 79
*Init* +2, *CMB* +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 *CMD* 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

*Attack*
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2) 
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)

Gear: 
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 26, 2014)

Maui blinks at the periscope a few times before handing it back to Menik. "Thanks but now is not te moment for giving presents." Menik quickly realises that Maui has probably never seen a periscope in his life and that he likely would have no idea what it was for or how to use it.

Once the group has joined him he says "Can you make te tricky magic to fool te lizardfolk to come out?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2014)

"Maui, it gives a view of around a corner without looking around the corner. Watch . . . . ." Vincenzo gives a demonstration by looking around the trunk of a tree. "See how it makes a false vision of a true sight?"


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2014)

Menik says "It's not a gift, Maui. I just think you're better than me at finding out a lot by just looking a little, and this is one way to do it without sticking your neck around a corner.

I prepared my magic to fight undead today. Not, unfortunately, to trick lizardfolk." 

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 44/44
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +8 (low-light vision), Stealth +9

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared: DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC);  (~ = fire, +1 DC)
concentration: +11 (+5 Int, +6 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3),
         chill touch (6 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+6 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 for 1/2 + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 6 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 6 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +11) (x2)

Level 3: haste (6 targets, 6 rounds),
         halt undead (160', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 6 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (8d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 640' range) (x2)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2014)

Lem whispers, "I know this is going to sound crazy, but maybe we can consider talking with them.  I mean, has anyone actually checked to see if they are evil?  I'd rather cook for someone than punch them, if given a choice."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 38/38
AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +4, CMB: +6, CMD: 22
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9
Speed: 40' 

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +11 = [BAB (4) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +11/+11/+6 = [Monk(6) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 4 points
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 27, 2014)

"Absolutely, Lem. I certainly don't think any of us planned to attack without talking first. Do you have a good idea how to go about it?" Menik asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2014)

"Do they speak the same language?"


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

As the others move forward cautiously, Weel nods with an exaggerated care. 

"Are we killing things now?" he whispers. "If we're killing things, I should ask one of my bloody friends to come out."

The burly man holds his arm out to the side, palm open and forward, and a small light like on a firefly floats from somewhere behind him to hover in place before his open hand. Then the glow stretches and grows quickly, and in less time than it takes to tell, the light is replaced by an impressive, gleaming greatsword which Weel takes from the air. 

Weel gestures to the blade as if to introduce it when the others begin discussing magics. The conversation distracts him enough to save the others meeting yet another inanimate object.

"The jibber-jabbers sometimes like to play at being moving pictures, if that's what you mean?" he cocks his head to the side and, indeed, the others seem to hear a soft, whispered chittering sound akin to conversation. Weel smiles and nods.

"Yes. They'll play at being someone if you like. Who should they be?"

As the others mention talking, Weel grows more excited.

"Oh, I talk lots of languages!" he says. "For water folk and fire folk and angels and devils and ... you know, I don't think I talk lizard, though."

[sblock=translation]Weel knows Minor Image. If Maui and the others are looking to lay an ambush by drawing something out, he can make use of it. He also knows Ghost Sound if the plan doesn't require a visual.[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]Iron Weapon (8 minutes). 5/6 uses remaining.

Spells used: Magic Vestment (+2 AC, 8 hours) 5/6 level 3 remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2014)

Vincenzo watches the greatsword come into being.

"Now that is handy."


----------



## jbear (May 28, 2014)

Maui stares nonplussed at the periscope as Vincenzo demonstrates its use. He takes it back looking doubtful but imitates what Vincenzo had shown him. He pulls the device away and looks up with a start and then turns around to look over one shoulder and then the other trying to figure out what he had been looking at. He looks into the device again and repeats his confused search until he finds the spot in the landscape the periscope is actually looking. "Hmmm ..." he murmurs to himself. "Tricky". He heads up to the door to try and take a look in through the cracked entrance way ignoring Weel completely as he is unable to understand what the man is on about.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2014)

"Menik, good thing you should me that periscope back at that crypt. Poor Maui and his difference of understandings with others."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 28, 2014)

Maui cautiously approaches the stone structure and uses the periscope to look into the room.  At first he sees water.  Water on the floor that is about a foot deep.  Then he sees it.  Taniwha was right!  Swimming through the water, wait, the water is only a foot deep.  Swimming through the water, with just its head above is a lizard.  Putting the periscope down so he can use his own eyes that tell him better what they see, it is indeed a lizard.  Green with small horns swept back from where ears should be and one sticking forward from its nose, it is about two feet in length. 

Light from above seems to be coming from crystals in the ceiling.  Mages like their crystals.  A set of double doors on the other side of the room seem to be cracked open as well, but not as much.  The water in this room slowly flows that way, although that crack is probably full of mud and plants to slow the flow to a trickle.   The water is thick with algae.

Hallways lead off to the left and right, but it would require entering to see much more than that.

[sblock=Maui]Under the water, you see a faint dark outline.  It is as if mud and algae have settled into the edges of a trap door. The area of the door covers a ten foot square in the middle of the room.  (AG22-AH23)[/sblock][sblock=Status]
65/65.AC 21 AU24 ~Maui ~ MA 582r,  LS 4180r, SwA 6r, DPaS 684rc  ~ Perception (1d20+11=27) 
50/50 AC 22+4 AU25 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 581r ~
79/79 AC 20 BK40 ~ Vincenzo ~ ~
76/76 AC 21+2 BM40 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4782r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 BI40 ~ Menik ~ MA 2147r   ~
38/38 AC 23 BM41 ~ Lem ~  ~

??/?? AC ?? Lizard
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 29, 2014)

"Haere mai Taniwha" Maui beckons towards the cheetah who pads over, he continues beckoning with the periscope to the others as he draws a wand. "Here Menik, take te tricky eye. Maui's eye is good." He taps the wand inside Taniwha's mouth and puts the wand away. "No Lizard Man inside. Only te little lizard. Look where te lizard swim. Under there is te door trap." He points out what he saw to the others and then says. "We go in now."

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 65 Current: 65
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 Fort: +8 Reflex: +8 Will: +10

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Speak with Animals (1 min); Mage Armour (1 hr); 

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +11; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 2/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin
4th: Thorn Body
Wild Shape: 3/3 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) Magic Fang (Bite) (1 min)


Bite: +10 (+11); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel smiles at Vencenzo's comment. "Sometimes it's good having bloody friends, right?"

When Maui calls the group over, Weel trudges forward. 

"Is it a good lizard, or a bad lizard?" he whispers. "Is the kitty going to snack on him?

If you can make the lizard go away, I might be able to talk to the door to make sure it stays closed, except it might be harder for it to hear me through the water..." he offers by way of disarming the trap door. 

[sblock=resources]Conditions: Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
                                         Magic Vestment (+2 AC 8 hours)

Iron Weapon: 5/6 uses remaining.

Spells used: 5/6 level 3 remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2014)

"Yes, uh, _bloody friends_, sure." Vincenzo has a 'huh?' look about him


----------



## kinem (May 30, 2014)

"Chances are we'll have to open that door and see what's down there" Menik says glumly.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 30, 2014)

The lizard hears the first bits of conversation at the door and spooks, swimming off quickly to the left, out of sight.

[sblock=Status]65/65.AC 21 AU24 ~Maui ~ MA 580r,  LS 4178r, SwA 4r, DPaS 682rc  ~  
50/50 AC 22+4 AU25 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 579r, MF 10r ~
79/79 AC 20 BK40 ~ Vincenzo ~ ~
76/76 AC 21+2 BM40 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4780r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 BI40 ~ Menik ~ MA 2145r   ~
38/38 AC 23 BM41 ~ Lem ~  ~

??/?? AC ?? Lizard

The yellow light crystal is overhead.
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel shrugs as the lizard runs. 

"I'm pretty sure I bathed this morning, but lizards have those smelly tongues, so maybe I missed something. We can always check the trap later. I don't like swimming much, I have to say, and I'd have to let go of my friend who just came to visit--" here he holds up the greatsword again, "And he tends to get jealous and go hide away when I don't pay him proper attention."

[sblock=ooc]If Weel's weapons leaves his hand, he only has a round to pick it back up or it goes poof and he burns a use. I just remembered that bit. I'm fine doing it; he'll still have 5 uses left, but figured if no one really wants to go deep water diving right now, might as well not lose the weapon.  

SK, I noticed you're tracking Weel's Magic Vestment, but not the Iron Weapon. I hate to tattle on myself, but since the summoned weapons is lasting a lot fewer rounds than the AC bump, I figure I should point it out to be fair.  [/sblock]

[sblock=resources]Conditions: Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
                                         Magic Vestment (+2 AC 8 hours)

Iron Weapon: 5/6 uses remaining.

Spells used: 5/6 level 3 remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2014)

"Weel, what if you tether your, uh, friend the sword on a piece of leather or cloth to swim. Will your friend be able to stay and play?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2014)

Weel shakes his head, then shrugs. "But there are others to play with, and eventually he'll decide he wants to have fun again."

[sblock=ooc]I realized I may be confusing things (surprise): All this is about opening the trap door: if Weel has to do a Disable check to get it open, he has to let the weapon go. Also, I'm working from a theory that the room below this one might be submerged, if this water is leaking up instead of down. Weel's fine to go tromping through the room to the door on the other end. And, honestly, he has 5 more uses of his weapon, too, so he's not going to be ruined or anything. Don't worry about the doddering gearhead.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2014)

"okayyyyy. So, did the lizard say any thing when he ran off?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2014)

"We should explore the side passages first, anyway. You may still get to ... ah ... work with your iron friend, Weel. At least, this level does not seem to be guarded by undead" Menik says, seeming relieved at that last statement.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2014)

kinem said:


> " At least, this level does not seem to be guarded by undead"




A sigh of relief is heard from Vincenzo.


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel smiles. 

"Excellent! Then let's meet the door over there first. Just don't be rude and step on the door beneath us that Maui pointed out. No one likes a foot to the face." So saying, the odd, broad-shouldered man makes to cross the room, avoiding the area the druid pointed out contained a trap door. 

[sblock=ooc] circumventing the known trap door to start crossing toward the set of doors on the other side of the room.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (7/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (5/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment,  Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

Vincenzo salutes Weel with his rapier and follows the same path.


----------



## jbear (Jun 6, 2014)

Maui also enters the room carefully pointing out to Taniwha where the trap door lies under the water and telling him not to stand on it no matter what while the speaking spell remains on him. Hepokes his head to look around the corner to the left to see where exactly the lizard has gone, keeping his body behind the wall, shield up an ready in case an ambush awaits around there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2014)

Lem follows Maui, stepping gingerly around the area of floor he was warned about.  "Plenty of water and some foraging spots nearby... This place would make an excellent base of operations, if one wouldn't mind so much the living out in the middle of nowhere," he notes quietly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2014)

Vincenzo shakes his head, "No, I like my Venza. It speaks to me."


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2014)

Menik cautiously follows the others inside, staying well away from the trapdoor. "A good base for a hermit, maybe, or a necromancer."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 12, 2014)

Weal and Vincenzo make their way carefully to the other side of the room by hugging the east wall before crossing the hallway.  The water and stone underneath is slimy and slippery, but steady slow movements wading through the foot deep water get them across without incident.  

To the right, it looks like a workbench with a bunch of long rusted tools and a few stone statuettes that are about a foot tall and maybe two inches in diameter.  Once getting to the door, it looks like a statuette has been used to hold the door open just a couple of inches.  Mud and vines have created a dam in the water, slowing it to a trickle.  Only a sliver of the next room can be seen.  It appears there are damp steps leading down.

Maui and Taniwha hug the western wall as they enter.  Peeking around the first corner, Maui finds a second corner.  Moving up to it, he is able to peek into the room.  Moss and vines have grown and rooted themselves into the wall in much of the room.  A bit of mud has solidified to create a small island above the water where two of the lizards rests.  Maui, holding up two fingers to signify the number of lizards he sees is corrected by Vincenzo who instead holds up four fingers.  A large shrub stands at the edge of the island in the water.  Apparently having continual light, water and a bit of dirt, it seems to be thriving in this environment quite well.

[sblock=Maui]The big plant in AF17 is a Shambling Mound.  It is a large, walking bush that likes to strangle its victims.  (Grab+constrist)[/sblock][sblock=Menik]The lizards are Shocker Lizards. Commonly kept as familiars, they can individually shock a person.  Two or more can work together to do an area effect shock centered on any one lizard at 2d8 per participant.  They can sense any electricity use within 100' and immune to it themselves.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sorry, the week from hell at work should be finished now. They wanted me to fix a compiled COBOL program.  COBOL! [/sblock][sblock=Status]65/65.AC 21 AU24 ~Maui ~ MA 578r,  LS 4176r, SwA 2r, DPaS 680r ~  Kn Nature (1d20+9=16)
50/50 AC 22+4 AU25 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 577r, MF 8r ~
79/79 AC 20 BK40 ~ Vincenzo ~ Kn Nature (1d20+3=4)
76/76 AC 21+2 BM40 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4778r, IronWeap 796r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 BI40 ~ Menik ~ MA 2143r   ~ Kn Arcana (1d20+14=22)
38/38 AC 23 BM41 ~ Lem ~  ~

??/?? AC ?? Lizard

The yellow light crystal is overhead.
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]those aren't shocker lizards are they?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel seems about to try speaking to the rusty tools, but a wisp of breeze crossing his cheek seems to stop him. He looks up at the others, all communicating silently, and visibly bites his lower lip to keep from speaking. 

After he's seen what he can from the crack, he looks around again, brows knitting in concentration. His face lights up, then, using exaggerated gestures, he points to the door, then points downward, then uses two fingers to "walk" down imaginary stairs.

His wide grin afterwards tells anyone paying attention how proud he is to have participated in the pantomime without speaking. 

[sblock=ooc]Pish. No worries, SK. We'll always be here to play when you're done with the real life work stuffs.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (7/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (5/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment,  Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 13, 2014)

Lem gets the gist of the idea, and follows Weel towards the door.  _"Why not?  Looks like it's the best option besides sitting around up here,"_ he thinks to himself.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 38/38
AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +4, CMB: +6, CMD: 22
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9
Speed: 40' 

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +11 = [BAB (4) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +11/+11/+6 = [Monk(6) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 4 points
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 16, 2014)

"Wait" says Maui as Weel and Lem hurry towards the exit. "Te plant is te Strangler Bush! It has te legs. And it likes te strangling. Leave no enemy at te back" he growls, his body enlarging and changing shape. Muscles and sinews stretch and pop with impossible movements and a moment later Maui is no longer human. Instead a massive dire tiger stands in his place, eyes narrowed , a growl in his throat... ready to pounce. Taniwha pads around beside him, growling in at the room with lizards and the mound of plants, ears flattened defensively.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Change shape to Dire Tiger form -> Large Occupying AH, AI, 20, 21
Tell Taniwha what to do.

Taniwha moves to AG21 and goes Total Defense at Maui's bidding. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Oh, are we killing alive things first?" Weel whispers as Maui transforms. The big man gives a thumbs up to the druid's new form, then wraps both hands around the hilt of his greatsword, ready to literally wade into battle at his compatriots' signal.

[sblock=ooc]No real actions yet, since I'm not sure what the concensus is.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (7/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (5/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment,  Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2014)

"Hold on" Menik says. "Those are shocker lizards. They can produce bursts of lightning, which doesn't harm the lizards. They did not attack us, but if we go in there and start fighting the bush, they will probably start with the lightning. Maybe we should just leave them be."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2014)

"Not a bad idea. As I am wearing metal armor, I may be found a particularly east target."


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel frowns, looking between the large tiger and the elven mage.

"So, are we killing now or walking now?" he asks. His greatsword seems to jerk him in the direction of the antechamber with the lizards, and he whispers harshly to the blade, "No, we're making friends here. You don't just decide these things on your own."

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (7/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (5/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment,  Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Just waiting to see if the threats react to Maui's change or if we can continue to act. 

I have a bad feeling that if we leave them behind, when we run into more aggressive trouble they could really complicate things for us... or if we have to go down that trap door maybe that activates them andcomplicates an already difficult situation. 

I agree going into that room would be unwise, but maybe we can provoke them to come out? [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2014)

Satin Knights said:


> ***Once getting to the door, it looks like a statuette has been used to hold the door open just a couple of inches.***




Vincenzo points to the statuette holding the door open and asks, "perhaps if we move the statuette we can keep them from getting in the way?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 20, 2014)

With Maui changing form, creating an even bigger meal for the tree beast, it nimbly wades forward through the water and swings a heavy branch down upon the dire tiger.  Not only does the slam hurt, the branch wraps around the tiger, entangling it.  One of the lizard that was on a mud pile jumps into the water, but stays behind the hungry tree, watching the show.  
[sblock=Combat round 1]OOC: If you move, Please tell me which squares you step in as you travel. 

65-12/65.AC 21 AU24 ~Maui ~ MA 577r,  LS 4175r, SwA 1r, DPaS 679r ~ grappled
50/50 AC 22+4+4 AU25 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 576r, MF 7r ~ total defensive stance
79/79 AC 20 BK40 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 21+2 BM40 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4777r, IronWeap 795r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 BI40 ~ Menik ~ MA 2142r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 BM41 ~ Lem ~  ~

OOC: the grab roll was adjusted afterwards to the true value.  Slam +11, Grapple +16.  The base roll was good enough to make it with the +16 grapple to catch Maui.  At least the plant's CMD is not that hard to break free from.

??/?? AC 19 AH18  CMD 22 Shambling Mound move 10', slam attack Maui (1d20+11=27) hits for damage (2d6+5=12) plus grab vs. Maui's CMD (1d20+16=28) hit exactly (10+7BAB+7STR+2DEX+1deflection+1Lg for Maui's CMD)
??/?? AC ?? AG16 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer
??/?? AC ?? AH16 Shocker Lizard
??/?? AC ?? AI16 Shocker Lizard
??/?? AC ?? AI15 Shocker Lizard


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Naughty, naughty, little tree," Weel says, clicking his tongue. "Not everyone likes to be hugged when you meet them. Now, you let Maui go. And Maui, you should give our new friend room to come play the killing game with everyone. No fair hogging all the fun." 

At the broad shouldered man's words, Maui hears a chittering in his own ears that's usually confined to right around Weel's shoulders. He can't understand any actual language, but feels a surge of magical energy through his form. 

Weel holds his greatsword up, shaking it a touch as he starts speaking to it, saying, "Yes, yes, you've been waiting for this and it's all built up inside you. Don't worry. You'll get your chance." Those looking notice a brief glow about the blade, but it doesn't appear to say anything back that anyone else can hear.

[sblock=ooc]Immediate action: Cast Liberating Command on Maui. He can make an immediate action Escape Artist check to get out of the grapple, with an additional +16 to his normal check bonus. If he makes that, I think that'll leave him all his actions for the round to be slashy-bitey tiger. 

Standard Action: cast Lead Blades. Greatsword damage bumps up to 3d6

Move: Looks like there's not much of anywhere for Weel to get to that will let him engage, so he'll stay where he is until he can get anywhere. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (5/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment,  Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2014)

Knowledge Nature: Does Vincenzo know the best attack to use on the shambling mound.

1d20+3=22

If He does know that a long sword is better then a rapier, he will 

Move action: sheath his rapier
move action: Move to AF - 20 and draw longsword as part of his move action

Next round: lunge attack planned

Edit: knowledge check shows rapier works just as well as longsword and since he prefers rapier, then change as follows:

Move: AF,20 lunge attack to offensive shrubbery.

Attack/Damage: 1d20+13=24, 1d6+7=13

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16)  
*lunging feat*: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)  

HP: 79
*Init* +2, *CMB* +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 *CMD* 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

*Attack*
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2) 
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)

Gear: 
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 21, 2014)

Maui, infused by Weel's power, reared up and snapped the vines that held him in place. Vincenzo had moved in and sliced into the creature, lopping off a decent chunk of vegetation, and although the druid wasn't smart he was battle savvy. If the Bush Strangler could reach him, it could reach Vincenzo as well. It had no need to continue shambling out of the room to where the were all able to attack it as one if he backed off. It could just reach out for a smaller bite sized meal instead.

In his current form he had no way of communicating this other than with a mighty roar, a rather ambiguous sound at best. He would have to take the creature down as quickly as he could himself, as luring it out had not succeed  due to the long whip like vines he had failed to take into account. He stepped in and set about ripping and biting at the shambler with all he was worth.

[sblock=Actions]
Escape granted by Weel: 29 vs CMD 22 = Success (Thanks!)
Move: Taniwha backs off to AF21 (5ft step) Maui steps in with 5ft step occupying 19-20 AG AH
Standard: FUll Atk vs Shambling mound with power attack: Bite 12 vs AC=miss; Claw 30=possible crit; Claw 23=hit for (Crit confirmed 26 vs AC ) crit claw dmg 4d4+22=33; claw dmg 2d4+11 =17
Total Dmg = 50 dmg [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 21, 2014)

Menik casts a magic missile spell, sending three glowing darts into the bush-beast.

ooc: 13 damage

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 44/44
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +8 (low-light vision), Stealth +9

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared: DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC);  (~ = fire, +1 DC)
concentration: +11 (+5 Int, +6 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1),
         chill touch (6 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+6 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 for 1/2 + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 6 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 6 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +11) (x2)

Level 3: haste (6 targets, 6 rounds),
         halt undead (160', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 6 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (8d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 640' range) (x2)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 23, 2014)

Lem rushes forth, saying to the others, "It looks like salad is on the menu tonight, lads!"

Lem punches out in a flurry, as his fists become surrounded by fire.

OOC: I'm reading that Lem is at BM41, but that's not even being shown on the latest map.  On the map he is at AE23.  I would like him to move to AG19 and attack.

Melee attack did 3 hit points blunt damage, and 3 points fire damage.

1d20+11=16, 1d6+1=3, 1d6=3


OOC: Disregard.  Lem moves as close as he can to the melee, but cannot attack this round.


----------



## jbear (Jun 23, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] Lem can't go there unfortunately. Maui takes up that entire space. You will have to attack at range this round until Maui is able to move (unless you can lunge... I am so going to take that as my next feat) . [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 23, 2014)

Maui breaks free of its grasp and then proceeds to tear apart the wading tree.  Three bolts of mana slip around the tiger and strike the tree as well, causing it to slump for a second.  The lizards, needing their protector, gather together a bit more and a crackling surge of electricity bursts forth from them.  While this energy reanimates the shambler, it stings the tiger.  Vincenzo, standing in armor, in water, takes the full brunt of the charge while the leopard and monk are able to squirm and dodge their way out of the wave front and are unhurt.  

Reanimated, the limbs of the shambler starts flailing again.  One strike is ineffective, but the next leaves more than bruises on the tiger.  It tries to wrap around the beast again, but cannot quite succeed in entangling the large beast.

[sblock=Combat round 2]OOC: If you move, Please tell me which squares you step in as you travel. 

53-13-14/65.AC 21 AG19 ~Maui ~ MA 577r,  LS 4175r, SwA 1r, DPaS 679r ~ Reflex vs. DC 14 (1d20+6=25) saves for 1/2
50/50 AC 22+4+4 AF21 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 576r, MF 7r ~ total defensive stance, Reflex vs. DC 14 (1d20+11=30) saves + evasion = no shock damage
79-26/79 AC 20 AF20 ~ Vincenzo ~ Reflex save vs. DC 14 (1d20+4=11) fail
76/76 AC 21+2 AE23 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4777r, IronWeap 795r, LB 80r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 AJ24 ~ Menik ~ MA 2142r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 AI20 ~ Lem ~ Reflex save vs. DC 14 (1d20+11=31) succeeds + evasion = no shock damage


67-13-33-17-13=-7+9=2/67 AC 19 AH18  CMD 22 Shambling Mound Con Increase (1d4=1), slam/slam Maui (1d20+11=18, 1d20+11=30) miss/hit for slam damage (2d6+5=14) + grab attempt (1d20+16=27) missed by 1
??/?? AC ?? AG17 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer * (1d4=3)
??/?? AC ?? AH17 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer, group shock attack centered on me group shock attack (8d8=26)
??/?? AC ?? AI17 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer
??/?? AC ?? AH16 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"No one told me we were making things move when they stopped moving!" Weel protests as the shock attack seems to re-animate the mound. He stomps forward, pouting.

"If _that's_ how we're playing, then there's no reason why those poor stones have to sit there and get splashed for no reason." Weel pulls a piece of clay from the pouch at his waist and slaps it on the wall just in front of Vincenzo. With an odd squelching sound, the wall of the throughway does, indeed, slide out of the way, making the passage wider. 

"There. Now everyone can play the killing game and the rocks don't have to get bullied for being in the way." Weel says with a smile.

[sblock=ooc] Move to AE 20, passing through AE 21 and 22 on the way. 

Standard: Cast Stone Shape, reshaping AF19 & 18 to flatten and spread out, making the passageway another 5' wider. He should be able to reach the stone at AF 19, I assume, since he'd be able to attack that square if it were empty. 18 cubic feet should be enough to clear out the hallway, probably with some overhang but not enough to impede movement. 

The spell doesn't say anything about conservation of mass, so I'm assuming I don't need to specify where the 'spread flat' stone goes?

This should mean AF 18 & 19 are now viable squares for combatants, though I imagine AoO are probably something to consider if anyone's moving there.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2014)

Satin Knights said:


> Maui breaks free of its grasp and then proceeds to tear apart the wading tree.  Three bolts of mana slip around the tiger and strike the tree as well, causing it to slump for a second.  The lizards, needing their protector, gather together a bit more and a crackling surge of electricity bursts forth from them.  While this energy reanimates the shambler, it stings the tiger.  Vincenzo, standing in armor, in water, takes the full brunt of the charge while the leopard and monk are able to squirm and dodge their way out of the wave front and are unhurt.
> 
> Reanimated, the limbs of the shambler starts flailing again.  One strike is ineffective, but the next leaves more than bruises on the tiger.  It tries to wrap around the beast again, but cannot quite succeed in entangling the large beast.
> 
> ...




Vincenzo smiles as the walking head of lettuce weaken, but suddenly speaks words of great wisdom, *NNNNNNNYYUUUUUUGGGGHHHHHaaaawwwwwwwhhhhh!!!!!!!*" he screams as the electricity courses through his wet, metal clad body. "That was so very unnecessary." grumbles the fighter as it strengthens again.

1d20+13=30, 1d6+7=12, 1d20+8=23, 1d6+7=9
crit confirms:
1d20+13=25, 1d20+8=24
and damages:
1d6+7=8, 1d6+7=12
[still lunging]
[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16)  
*lunging feat*: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)  

HP: 53/79
*Init* +2, *CMB* +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 *CMD* 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

*Attack*
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2) 
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)

Gear: 
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 24, 2014)

"I hoped the lizards would stay out of this" Menik sighs.

He moves in front of the passage, and casts a spell. There is a flash of light and heat from inside the lizard cave, and a cloud of steam.

[sblock=ooc]Move to AH24. Fireball centered at the back of the lizard cave, 20' radius (should get lizards + shambler); 23 damage, Reflex half DC 20.[/sblock]

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 44/44
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +8 (low-light vision), Stealth +9

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared: DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC);  (~ = fire, +1 DC)
concentration: +11 (+5 Int, +6 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1),
         chill touch (6 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+6 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 for 1/2 + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 6 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 6 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +11) (x2)

Level 3: haste (6 targets, 6 rounds),
         halt undead (160', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 6 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (8d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 640' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] Seeing how small the lizards are, given they are able to enter the Shambling Mound's space I think I will wait and see what the result of that fireball is before I bother with a turn. With Vincenzo dropping the Shambler it might already be combat over? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2014)

When Weel talks to the wall, asking it to move out of the way, the wall does so, but only a bit.  It seems that the wall is quite fat, and it takes a bit of time and effort for the stones to flow around out of the way.  

Vincenzo's rapier strikes true, piercing the very heart of the tree, not only once but twice.  This leaves the branches motionless.  Menik lobs a little red ball at the back wall, which explodes upon hitting into a massive fireball.  Branches and leaves burn quickly.  The two lizards that were on the dry mud are quick roasted, leaving twitching charred remains.  One in the water also got hit with the flames and squeals in a high pitched tone.  The other in the water was able to duck below the waterline and avoid the flames.  But now it has real vengeance on it's little mind.


[sblock=Combat Mid Round 2]OOC: If you move, Please tell me which squares you step in as you travel. 

The stone shape moved a mass of 4.5' x 2' x 2', or basically only a quarter of a square.  It made enough room someone could squeeze there, but not fight freely.  To clear one square properly, takes a 5'x5'x10' or 250 cubic feet.

Those lizards in the water got 'fail for half, save for no damage' due to being in the water.  But, the fireball was still quite effective.  It got 2.5 lizards in one action. 

53-13-14/65.AC 21 AG19 ~Maui ~ MA 577r,  LS 4175r, SwA 1r, DPaS 679r ~ Reflex vs. DC 14 (1d20+6=25) saves for 1/2
50/50 AC 22+4+4 AF21 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 576r, MF 7r ~ total defensive stance, Reflex vs. DC 14 (1d20+11=30) saves + evasion = no shock damage
79-26/79 AC 20 AF20 ~ Vincenzo ~ Reflex save vs. DC 14 (1d20+4=11) fail
76/76 AC 21+2 AE23 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4777r, IronWeap 795r, LB 80r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 AJ24 ~ Menik ~ MA 2142r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 AI20 ~ Lem ~ Reflex save vs. DC 14 (1d20+11=31) succeeds + evasion = no shock damage


67-13-33-17-13=-7+9=2-20-21-23/67 AC 19 AH18  CMD 22 Shambling Mound DEAD
19-11/19 AC 16 AG17 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer * (1d4=3), Reflex saves for 2 in water (1d20+10=17, 1d20+10=23) failed for 1/2 damage, 
19/19 AC 16 AH17 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer, group shock attack centered on me, succeeded for no damage
19-23/19 AC ?? AI17 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer, Reflex saves for 2 on land (1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=12) failed, unconscious
19-23/19 AC ?? AH16 Shocker Lizard moved 5' closer, failed, unconscious


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 26, 2014)

Maui steps forward over the mound of now dead vegetation, and snaps and claws at the two remaining little lizards ferociously. 

[sblock=Actions] Maui 5ft step towards lizards and full attack, Left Claw 15 vs AC=Miss 19 vs AC=Hit for 12 dmg kills wounded Shocker Lizard; Bite with Power Attack vs last Shocker Lizard 18 vs AC=Hit for 15 dmg [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Stone Shape seems like a very very bad 3rd level spell if that how it is meant ot be interpreted. I am not certain that it is intended for players to work out the dimesions by finding the cubed root of the mass they can move in order to ajudicate how much stone can be shifted. I think the intention is meant that at level 5 a caster can use the third level spell to shift a mass of stone equal to a 10+5 ft x 10+5 ft x 10+5 ft area e.g. to create a decent pit for example. That is a dignified level 3 spell. 

If you could only create a 15 ft cube pit eg. 5ft deep x 1.5 ft wide x 1.5 ft long ... that would be a pretty embarrassing pit. The spell would be basically pointless. And its even a 4th level spell for wizards and sorcerors. 

That would leave the passage clear for Taniwha and Lem to reach the nearly dead lizard and easily finish it. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]The spell says cubic feet, so it seems pretty explicit. A lot of other spells say "5 foot square" or similar for area, so I imagine that's what it would say if that's how they meant it to be calculated. My geometry skills just suck, and I was too lazy to look up the actual method for calculating cubic feet.  It's honestly the first time I've ever tried to use the spell, so there's no worries from me. Now I have a better handle on how it works. 

As to that making it underpowered: well, unlike Create Pit, Stone Shape lets you do a whole bunch of things depending on your imagination: create thin walls, stairs, ladders, statues, jail bars, whatever (so long as they meet the cubic foot restriction). I think it's meant to be more of a utility spell than a real battlefield control spell. If my lazy-math version actually worked, it would probably be really overpowered for creative users, who would be crushing large areas of creatures in dungeon rooms by shaping 2 and 3 squares of floor up into the low roof with something that doesn't allow a saving throw (which I probably totally would have tried if I'd been close enough and it worked that way.  ). 

It looks like this combat is nearly resolved, anyway, and it's not like it's out of character for Weel to expect people to defy normal physics by squeezing through narrow cracks, seeing as he's a bit cracked, himself.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Well said, jkason, about stone shape. I agree completely.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2014)

[sblock=Re:Weel]


jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> It looks like this combat is nearly resolved, anyway, and it's not like it's out of character for Weel to expect people to defy normal physics by squeezing through narrow cracks, seeing as he's a* bit cracked*, himself.  [/sblock]



I disagree with using the word "bit" in tha descriptor  
I just looked up the spell and regretfully, at level 5 it would affect a column 3'x5'x1' of stone 3' wide, 1 ' deep, 5 ' tall or a triangle 5' base x 5' tall and 1'2.4" deep.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 26, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] I would scratch that spell from  the spells I ever use list then. It seems more appropriate as a cantrip. You could use it to make mini golf course in a dungeon. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

OOC
[sblock]
With Maui moving forward, is Lem blocked from getting into melee with the remaining lizards?
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 27, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I think that Lem can now enter square AG17 where lizard is now dead. It will provoke AoO, but I imagine Lem's Acrobatics is pretty high so he will likely avoid this. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

Lem moves quickly forward, scrambling over dead plants and past raking claws.  As he completes a final tumble, he pops into a fiery, flying kick to the closest lizard's skull.

OOC
[sblock]
Lem moves to AG17.
Acrobatics check to avoid attack of opportunity results in a natural 2, but an overall score of 24.
1d20+22=24

He strikes out at nearest lizard.  Most likely hits with a 28, and 7 points of damage.
1d20+11=28, 1d6+1+1d6=7
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2014)

Lem is able to leap frog over the tiger, miss the bush, and land firmly in the water.  A quick stomp takes incapacitates the last of the lizards.  After that bit of chaos, the tomb's outer chamber returns to quiet, except for a bit of waves lapping against the walls of the room.  The walls are overgrown with moss and minor vines.  A bit of mud has been brought in over time to create dry spots for the lizards and shambler.  The silt in the water has been stirred up enough with the battle that it is impossible to see through the foot deep water anymore.

[sblock=OOC]Combat over.  You survived!  Maui leveled up on time to 8th on June 19th and Vincenzo leveled to 8th on June 20th.

Sorry for the delays and my AFK for so long.  The job had an emergency that necessitated 19 hour days for a few in a row.  The bad news is that I have worked enough overtime that I am probably going to be shelved for several weeks with no work to compensate.  The good news of that is I will have time to get back to a normal schedule for the game.  [/sblock][sblock=Status]OOC: If you move, Please tell me which squares you step in as you travel. 

26/65.AC 21 AG19 ~Maui ~ MA 576r,  LS 4174r, DPaS 678r ~ Speak with animals expires
50/50 AC 22+4+4 AF21 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 576r, MF 7r ~ 
53/79 AC 20 AF20 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 21+2 AE23 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4776r, IronWeap 794r, LB 79r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 AJ24 ~ Menik ~ MA 2141r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 AI20 ~ Lem ~ 

-62/67 AC 19 AH18  CMD 22 Shambling Mound DEAD
-4/19 AC 16 AG17 Shocker Lizard, unconscious
19-15-7/19 AC 16 AH17 Shocker Lizard, unconscious
-4/19 AC ?? AI17 Shocker Lizard, unconscious
-4/19 AC ?? AH16 Shocker Lizard, unconscious


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

[sblock=ooc]No worries at all, SK. Real life always comes first!  Glad the insanity is over, at least.[/sblock]

"Oh, good. Everyone's calm and still again. Much better," Weel says as the last shocker falls. He glances around, chewing the inside of his cheek. 

"You don't think twigs and lizards keep shinies, do you?" he asks. "If not, we should let everyone lay still after all that commotion while we take the stairs."

[sblock=ooc]Weel's Perception isn't very good, but I'll throw in a roll, anyway. Maui's probably much better suited to find anything if it's around:

Perception (1d20+4=10)

heh. Yeah. Weel's unlikely to find anything hidden[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2014)

1d20+8=12

ooc: Vincenzo's perception is not much better then Weel's.


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2014)

Menik says "It would not be _shocking_ that a shiny might have been dragged in there sometime. But let's wait for the mud to settle down. We can come back to it later and have a look in there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2014)

"How re-volt-ing." mumbles Vincenzo. He takes a cure light potion and drinks it.
[roll0]


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Pish," Weel says as Menik talks about leaving and returning. "Sure, mud is dirt that's had a lot to drink, but just because it's having a good time doesn't mean it won't settle down if you ask nice."

He looks down to the silty water around is ankles, spreading his fingers as he seems to ask the brackish water, "Isn't that right, little muds?"

The characteristic chittering about the odd man seems to rise a moment, but the water around him does, indeed, become surprisingly clear in comparison to the muddy nastiness around the others. 

"See? Now, drunk dirt and dirty water don't hear too well, I'll admit, but if we just work the room, I'm sure we can get them all calmed down and properly separated."

[sblock=ooc]I'm making an assumption about Purify Food and Drink, but I have to imagine drinkable water would be free of muck and silt, so it seemed reasonable the spell could effectively negate murkiness within its area of effect.

It only has a range of 10 feet, and he can only cast it on 8 cubic feet of water each time, but if we were walking around a room searching, anyway, it doesn't seem appreciably longer to have Weel walking in front of someone who's looking while he spams the spell to clear the view for searcher(s).

SK, feel free to nix it if you think it's an abuse of the spell. Again, I've not used this one much, so my idea of "creative use" may really just be "annoying misinterpretation."[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2014)

The water clears up around Weal's feet for a moment before the minor currents in the water start to meld it back into one murky pool.  But, it does give him enough time to see the stone floor and make a decent inspection of what is under his feet.  With Menik at his side scanning for mystical auras, and slowly working through the area while the others stand still so as to not to hasten the water's churning, a methodical search can be made.  In the process of the search, several animal bones, a few human skulls, a set of almost completely deteriorated leather armor and boots, and a silver dagger are found.  But, nothing, nothing is magical.  While it is likely that others have met their demise here, it is as if the area has been picked clean of anything of value.

With the clearing of the water for moments at a time, the trap door in the center of the main room becomes quite clear to everyone as to its position.

In the other room, on a stone bench sits several statuette figurines that are about an inch in diameter and six inches tall.  Humanoid forms with heads of other creatures, a raven, dog, serpent, the figurines are still in rough shapes as if they have not been quite finished and polished yet.  A couple rust spots on the stone bench show where tools may have sat for a while before crumbling with time and humidity.

[sblock=Status]OOC: Well, so much for someone accidentally stepping on the trap and triggering it. 
It is a creative use for the spell, so I will let Weal spam it.  I am assuming Menik will do a Detect Magic while Weal is spamming the Purify Water.  It will take roughly 150 castings of the orison to sweep through everything and do a take 20 search of the water without getting down on your hands and knees.

Found a silver dagger in the water.  Nothing else of use.

26/65.AC 21 AG19 ~Maui ~ MA 425r,  LS 4023r, DPaS 527r ~ 
50/50 AC 22+4+4 AF21 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 425r ~ 
53+5=58/79 AC 20 AF20 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 21+2 AE23 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4625r, IronWeap 643r ~
44/44 AC 13+4 AJ24 ~ Menik ~ MA 1990r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 AI20 ~ Lem ~ 

-62/67 AC 19 AH18  CMD 22 Shambling Mound DEAD
-13/19 AC 16 AG17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC 16 AH17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC ?? AI17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC ?? AH16 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 6, 2014)

Maui pads into the lizard's refuge and begins sniffing about and pawing at the earth looking for any trinkets of previous dead adventurers beneath the surface of the water or buried in the mud. His passing does not seem to disturb the already muddied water somehow despite his massive size. A ripple rolls through his flanks and the tiger-warrior's wounds lessen.

[sblock=OOC] 

Perception to Search lizard and shambler room: 15
NB: Maui has Trackless Step and Pass without Trace: This may reduce the amount of disturbance he causes when moving through the swampy surrounds?

Cast CLW on self twice for 2d8+10 HPs= 19 HPs

Levelled up; I have a few quesitons. How does it work now that Maui has +6/+1 BAB? Does he do one of his attacks again on a full attack at -5 to hit? eg. Bite +14/Claw +14/Claw +14/Bite +9

Or do all three attacks benefit e.g. Bite +14/Claw +14/Claw +14/Bite +9/Claw +9/Claw +9

I am guessing it is the former but not entirely sure I even have that right. 

Also, with Beast Shape III I gain Rake. It says under Pounce that with a charge I can full attack AND use Rake. Is this an exception, as it says Rake can only be used when I have a creature grappled.

Also with Rake if the bite lands and grapples successfully can the subsequent claw attacks trigger rake, or is it only the following round I can use rake? [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 74 Current: 54
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); 

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13/+8; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot
Wild Shape: 3/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 2d6+8 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 ; 2d4+8 dmg (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) Magic Fang (Bite) (1 min)


Bite: +11 (+12); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

[sblock=ooc]Took me a bit, but I found the relevant rule here. Scroll down to Natural Attacks:



> You do not receive additional natural attacks for a high base attack bonus. Instead, you receive additional attack rolls for multiple limb and body parts capable of making the attack (as noted by the race or ability that grants the attacks).




So, because tiger form already gets bite/claw/claw/rake, it doesn't get extra attacks when your BAB bumps up (except for the new rake attack he gets from bumping up his Druid level). I believe that's intended to balance the fact that primary natural attacks all get to be made at full BAB already.[/sblock]

Weel shrugs. 

"Oh, well, no good party favors from this little mud shindig. Maybe they wandered off downstairs. We should go check," he says, moving toward the stairway, his attention apparently no longer held by the room the party is in.

[sblock=ooc]Sweet.   I took probably more utility spells than I should by any optimization perspective, so it's always nice to get some cool use out of them. 

Also, SK, Lead Blades and Weel's Iron Weapon ability actually have the same duration (1 minute / level). I'm not sure if you've got the Iron Weapon too long, or the Lead Blades went too short, but I believe they should expire right around the same time. Let me know if he needs to re-summon his weapon, but for now I'll leave his mini-stats alone. (Also, you're a saint for breaking everything down to rounds and keeping track in the first place.) [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]As to BAB: You don't get the extra attack, because natural weapons are all at the full BAB.  
As to Rake: If charging and Pounce, claw/claw/bite/grab that successfully grapples/rake twice
If you didn't pounce, you have to grab one round successfully, then rake the next round.
[/sblock][sblock=Status]Still only found a silver dagger in the water.  Nothing else of use.

35+19=54/74.AC 21 AF14 ~Maui ~ MA 425r,  LS 4023r, DPaS 527r ~ 
50/50 AC 26 AF21 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 425r ~ 
58/79 AC 20 AF20 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AE24 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4625r, IronWeap 643r, LB 644r ~
44/44 AC 17 AG25 ~ Menik ~ MA 1990r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 AG17 ~ Lem ~ 

-62/67 AC 19 AH18  CMD 22 Shambling Mound DEAD
-13/19 AC 16 AG17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC 16 AH17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC ?? AI17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC ?? AH16 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2014)

"Those crystals would make nice lights through this tower. That knife might be handy too . . . . Any one?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Do you want to come with us, blinky?" Weel asks the crystal overhead, offering his hand as if to shake some imaginary palm the crystal might proffer. The crystal shivers slightly, but stays embedded in the ceiling. Weel looks to Vincenzo and shakes his head. 

"I think it likes the cozy bed the ceiling gives it," he offers apologetically. "But his kind tend to live close to cousins, so I'm sure we'll find more. And the little bloody friend seems up for playing with us," he says with a grin, pointing to the silver dagger, which floats into the air and seems to do a little dance until someone claims it.

"He's very eager to see the rest of the house. He's been stuck here with the boring lizards and weeds for too long, I think."

[sblock=ooc]using Mage Hand. From the description, I believe the crystals are in the ceiling itself, not floating where we could claim them. For all that, though, if the wizard lit the entryway, it seems likely there are crystal lights elsewhere. 

Weel doesn't have any particular need for the dagger. If someone wants it, that's cool. Otherwise, we can pocket it for selling later. In any event, Weel's ready to move on down the stairs. Maui should probably lead since he's sneakier and has good Perception, but Weel's cool with taking second position in case Big Tiger spots any traps. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2014)

Vincenzo would take the dagger if no one else for the party to sell otherwise. He would want to stay near the front.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 10, 2014)

Lem the Cook says, "I have no interest in the dagger.  It doesn't look proper for kitchen work.  Now, I am interested in the salad over here, however.  We'll be eating well again tonight."  Lem takes a look at the destroyed living plant and searches the corpse for any parts that may make a delicacy and at the leaves in case they can be used for a salad when the party next rests.  He whistles happily to himself as his herbalism and cooking skills take over.

OOC: 18 on herbalism skills to identify delicacies and edibles, 12 on cooking in case you prefer that skill check for the same.

1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=12


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2014)

[sblock=4th wall abuse]
the lizard meat look promising . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 11, 2014)

"For once, Lem, that ... doesn't sound very appetizing. So these back doors lead back outside, I assume." Menik goes over to them to confirm that assumption by peering through the crack between them.

"Then the only place left to go is the cellar through that trapdoor. I assume it is completely filled with water. I'm not sure we're prepared to explore underwater."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2014)

"Hey Lem, was it with you that I was with when that basement of zombies caved in and we had to go sinking ever deeper to get out? I had to go on a bit of a swim on that. with zombies hounding our heals. Literally. Ungh. **shiver** I hate zombies."


----------



## jbear (Jul 12, 2014)

Maui's ears flatten at Menik's assertion that the closed doors simply lead back outside. The jungle warrior was not as clever as the wizard and had no reason to suspect the doors were a way in rather than a way to another part of the swamp fortress. Having finished his unsuccessful search he padded over to the  double doors, emitted a low growl, and then pushed them open with his head to see if indeed they simply lead back outside or not.

[sblock=OOC]Move to the closed double doors avoind the trap door in the middle. 

Push open the doors and look what lies beyond [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 74 Current: 54
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); 

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13/+8; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot
Wild Shape: 3/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 2d6+8 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 ; 2d4+8 dmg (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) Magic Fang (Bite) (1 min)


Bite: +11 (+12); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2014)

"Maui, What are yo . . . . .? ? ?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 13, 2014)

The lizard meat is standard faire.  It will do well as a meal, but is not something special enough to take back to town.  While Lem is able to find several keep-able bits of the shambler, and they are quite exotic, he may have a slight problem.  Being an intelligent creature, the sale of it for food would only be to those of a moral dark territory.  There is surely a black market where it would be welcome, but it wouldn't be in normal respectable establishments. 

Maui in his big form gently are carefully wiggle his way around the trap in the floor and presses against the door.  But, this door opens in, not out.  So, it doesn't budge when the big cat pushes. In the center of one side, there is an indentation that looks like it takes an odd shaped key with a diameter of about an inch.  From Weel's peak earlier through the crack, it looks to be a way down further into the structure, not an exit to the outside. The door is cracked open because there is one of the statuettes lodged  in the crack.  Mud and twigs have formed around the base of the crack and have  slowed the water trickling out of the room. 

[sblock=OOC]The ceiling crystals are mounted to the stone ceiling, (likely sovereign glue) so they are not coming down without being able to climb on something and pry them off of the ceiling.

It will take a DC 12 STR check to pull the door open. 
[/sblock][sblock=Status]Still only found a silver dagger in the water.  Nothing else of use.

54/74.AC 21 AF14 ~ Maui ~ MA 423r,  LS 4021r, DPaS 525r ~ 
50/50 AC 26 AF21 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 423r ~ 
58/79 AC 20 AF20 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AE24 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4623r, IronWeap 641r, LB 642r ~
44/44 AC 17 AG25 ~ Menik ~ MA 1988r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 AG17 ~ Lem ~ 

-62/67 AC 19 AH18  CMD 22 Shambling Mound DEAD
-13/19 AC 16 AG17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC 16 AH17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC ?? AI17 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out
-13/19 AC ?? AH16 Shocker Lizard, DEAD, bled out

The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2014)

"Excuse  me Maui, but it opens this way." Vincenzo waits for the druid moves and pulls on the door. "See?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"You might have to be a little stern with the door, Vincenzo. It seems quite put out that someone forced it to stay cracked open, and the muck is all settled in and doesn't like moving."

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, I assumed the door being cracked meant we could just open it. 

STR check (1d20+5=20)

[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2014)

The big cat steps back out of the way so that the two men can work on the door.  Working their way into the crack and pulling, Vincenzo and Weel can feel they are struggling against some some kind of mechanical gear and spring assembly, as well as the packed mud.  But, the door does break free and opens.

WOOOSH!  Now the water, which had been content just sitting around calmly, has a place to go and it wants to get there rather quickly.  So quickly in fact, that is pushes everyone forward where it wants to go.  Down the stairs is where this water is running.  There is a bigger pool of water ahead.  But, unfortunately, there is  a big hole in the way.  The water, having got its full momentum rolling, cannot stop before the hole and dives down into its darkness.  The little statuette clatters as it bounces off of the stone steps and then dives into the pit below.

For our heroes, the water knocks everyone other than the big tiger off their feet and down the stairwell. Weel and Vincenzo find their toes hanging over the edge of a pit, but at least it is only their toes.  Even Lem, back in the other room is swept off his feet.

The room beyond the pit is full of water.  Murky water.  There is no light in here, except from what is coming through the doorway above.

A clicking noise starts as the doors start to ratchet shut again slowly.
[sblock=Round 1]
54/74.AC 21 AF14 ~ Maui ~ MA 421r,  LS 4019r, DPaS 523r ~ Water Bull Rush vs. Maui (1d20+15=27) fails vs. 28, Maui stands, holding his ground
50/50 AC 26 AF21 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 421r ~ Water Bull Rush vs. Taniwha (1d20+15=35) beats 30 by 5 and moves 10' + prone
58/79 AC 20 AF20 ~ Vincenzo ~ Water Bull Rush vs. Vincenzo (1d20+15=28) beats 23 by 5, moved 10' and prone
76/76 AC 23 AE24 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4622r, IronWeap 639r, LB 640r ~ Water Bull Rush vs. Weel (1d20+15=30) beats 22 by 8, moved 10' and prone
44/44 AC 17 AG25 ~ Menik ~ MA 1986r   ~ Water Bull Rush vs. Menik (1d20+15=32) beats 17 by 15, moved 20' and prone
38/38 AC 23 AG17 ~ Lem ~ Water Bull Rush vs. Lem (1d20+15=26) beats 22 by 4, moved 5' and prone


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map before]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Map after]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]2 questions:

1) Is the water still rushing? i.e., are we in a situation where we'll be defending against another bull rush effect next round? Since the water isn't sentient, I figured it was safe to ask, as I thought it would be apparent if the water was slowing down or not? 

2) How much of the steps could Weel 'replace' with another application of Stone Shape? I'd go for Make Whole, but the 10 minute casting time makes that less than ideal (and I'm a little unsure if it works on floors. Is a floor an object?)  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]There is not a river or stream filling the outer rooms, so the bull rush effect was only one round.  If Menik was a bit closer to the door to start with, he could have fallen down the pit.  Or, if someone was directly across the trapdoor and pushed across that one, it would have triggered.  So, my trap missed. 

18 cu ft.  So, going 2 inches thick, that (18*6)= 108 square feet, or just over 10' x 10' by 2".  So, just barely enough to cover the hole and get humans across, one by one.  But, a 6,000 lb tiger would not be able to cross without breaking through.

Yes, a floor is an object.  But, the object you would be restoring to original was a thin glaze of stone trap.  It would return to that.  So, stone shape would be safer.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2014)

Vincenzo looks at the open pit and gives a nervous chuckle, "Whew. Glad we missed that. Wait, what's that sound?" He looks up and sees the door automatically closing, stands and rushes to the door to keep it open!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 15, 2014)

Disgusted to find that the creature fought was more humanoid than he though, Lem decides against procuring anything off of the creature.  "Man, this is embarrassing.  I thought it was just a pissed off plant.  For a moment I almost... WHOA!"  Once Lem falls to the floor he realizes his friends have started some kind of trouble that needed investigating.  He scrambles hurriedly towards their location.

OOC: Lem to AF23.  I actually am embarrassed.  For some reason I had thought the plant monster was mindless and consisted of nothing but vines and leaves, like from some bad jungle movie.


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

[sblock=ooc]Perfect. I was hoping it would be enough for single file medium folks, so I'm getting the hang of this one. Thanks much![/sblock]

Weel seems oblivious to the door closing, as he instead leans forward and touches the broken edge of the stairs gingerly. 

"Oh, this is just cruel. Who cut into you like this?" he asks the stairs, voice filled with sympathy. "Whoever it is deserves a whack or two, indeed. How would _they_ like it if we chopped a hole in their middle, hmmm? Maybe they should find out."

There is random splashing in the dribbles of water remaining on the stairs around Weel, which elicits a frown from the islander. 

"Now's not the time for splashing in the water. We have to help our friend," he says. The invisible splashers don't seem to respond, so the burly man in the drenched kilt reaches to the wall nearest the hole.

"You'll help, won't you? Let's all come together like kin and patch up your cousin."

The stone in the wall seems to be much more responsive, as it flows out across the hole, forming a crude cover in roughly the shape of the missing stairs. Weel taps the new stone shape, listening to the tenor of the sound when gauntlet meets stone.

"It's still not quite itself, but the stair should be able to take us one at a time now, except for the big Maui-cat," Weel announces. "If you need me to, though, the breeze here was mentioning it needed some exercise, so I could probably convince it to lift the big tiger up, then we could push him over the gap. But if you can be person-sized again, that might be easier."

[sblock=ooc]Standard: Stone Shape to bridge the hole well enough for the humanoid / human weight folks to cross. 

Move action to stand. 

If Maui doesn't want to leave Dire Tiger shape, Weel knows Levitate. We'd have to shove him forward a bit like a balloon to get him over the hole, but I believe that's one way to manage it (at least, the spell says the levitated subject can use ceilings and walls to move horizontally, so what I'm proposing seems like a reasonable extrapolation). 

With three more wild shape uses left, though, it might be better for him to just human up again and go big animal the next time trouble shows up.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 18, 2014)

"Wha ...!" Menik exclaims as the water overtakes him.

After being knocked down, he scrambles to his feet.

If it looks like Vincenzo needs help in holding the door open, he heads over to try to assist.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 22, 2014)

With the doors starting to close again, Vincenzo quickly rushes up and tries to hold the door open.  But, it is too much for him, as the floor and stairs are still a bit slippery from the algae.  Menik moves to the door as well, and between the two, they are able to hold the doors open.

Weal is able to coax the stones to shift and reform, filling in the steps where there was a hole.  Beyond where the hole was, the stairs continue down, entering murky water.  The next room appears to be flooded quite a bit more than just a foot deep.


[sblock=Round 2]
54/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 420r,  LS 4018r, DPaS 522r ~ 
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 420r ~ 
58/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ STR Check (1d20+2=7) fail
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4621r, IronWeap 638r, LB 639r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1985r   ~ STR check (1d20+1=16) success
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

The stairs repaired, Weel turns back up to the others with a satisfied grin, then cocks his head to one side as he sees Vincenzo and Menik bracing themselves to hold the door open.

"Oh, are we playing with the door now? I thought we were going down the stairs," he says, then shrugs. "The door doesn't seem happy being forced that way, though. We should probably move through before it gets cranky. Cranky doors like to catch loose fingers, and it's never pretty. 

"Maui, I feel like you certainly might want to be a not-cat now," he calls up as he trudges up toward the others. "The water looks much deeper here, and I feel like water's told me cats don't like it very much."

He turns back again to consider the water, asking, "Does anyone have tricks for walking on water? I'm sure someone told there is one, but I don't know it."

[sblock=ooc]As before, if Maui decides to stay in were tiger form, Weel can Levitate him, but between the stairs and the deep water, it may be better to just return to normal while we assess the room. An elemental form might even be a better choice if there's going to be a lot of underwater-ness to come. As an added bonus, elementals can speak, so jbear wouldn't be stuck posting growls.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 22, 2014)

Lem answers, "Walking on water?  Sure.  Run really really fast.  If you want, I'll watch while you take a running start and give it a go."  Not waiting to see if Weel realizes his quip is in jest, Lem walks down the stairs and stops at the water's edge in order to peer into the next room and judge its dimensions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2014)

" **grrrrrunnnnntttt!** If we let this door close **errrrnnnnnn**We will be trapped here,Weel !"


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*



Scott DeWar said:


> " **grrrrrunnnnntttt!** If we let this door close **errrrnnnnnn**We will be trapped here,Weel !"




Weel laughs. "Now, that's just silly, Vincenzo," he says. "If the door won't open, I can just tickle it like I did the wall out there, and it'll move aside."

There is a raucous chattering about the broad shouldered man, and some of the gears in his armor seem to rattle, then he shrugs. 

"I suppose so," he answers the voice no one else can understand. "The jibber jabbers wonder why you don't just put another statue in the way like was there when we got here?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2014)

"Uhhhhh, Maybe the statue doesn't like that?"

Panic is starting to creep in Vincenzo's mind as he realizes he realizes that he is giving in to Weel's madness. What next ? ! ?


----------



## jbear (Jul 24, 2014)

Maui's feline form shuddered as Taniwha slips through the closing door in response to the low rumble emitted from his master's throat. A moment later as Vincenzo and Menik held the door fast Maui stood in his true form once more. At first he just stood there. The narrow steps that lead down towards the treacherous pit  were all ready cramped with bodies. Squeezing in there himself would not help the situation. And then Weel mentioned the statues, and the jungle warrior looked surprised. "Good thinking" he declared and quickly moved to retrieve one of the small crude statues from the side room. He returned just as quickly, squeezed past his companions holding it open and then reached back between their legs to position it as a door stop to hold the door ajar. "Ok, let te door go" he signalled.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2014)

Vincenzo does so with no other words spoken.


----------



## jbear (Jul 25, 2014)

When the door safely clunks on the improvised wedge Maui holds it a moment longer to make sure it has held and then lets go. 

If nothing else untoward happens he makes his way gently over the covered pit to the water's edge where he mutters a prayer to Tane before he touches his temple. Feathers grow up on both sides and the shape of his eyes change to take on a predator bird like appearance. He peers into the watery depths intent on spying signs of danger be it from living creatures or other hidden traps.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Guidance and then Aspect of the Falcon to then look for signs of anything living in the water or traps and to gauge the water depth. Taking 10 on perception check (if allowed): 10+12+3= DC 25 [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 74 Current: 54
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Guidance: (1 min); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13/+8; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot
Wild Shape: 3/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 2d6+8 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 ; 2d4+8 dmg (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) Magic Fang (Bite) (1 min)


Bite: +11 (+12); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2014)

Vincenzo follows over the yawning pit that was cleverly covered by the mysterious jibber jabbers. He gives a look of approval.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 29, 2014)

The door closes on the statue, and everyone other than Weal notices something that they had been taking for granted.  Light. With the doors only open a crack now, only a sliver of light makes its way into this chamber.  

Maui, having the simplest of resources, says another small prayer to Tane and his hand starts to glow.  Moving down to the base of the stairs, just before where the stairs enters the water, he looks out.  The water down here is murky too, not wanting to reveal what is below it.  But, a bit of a ways out, Maui sees what looks like a school of little black minnows near the surface of the water. They seem to be attracted to the light.

[sblock=Maui]The muddy water is making it difficult to see, but you think that might be a leach swarm.  If so, they can do blood drain which causes strength and constitution damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
54/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 417r,  LS 4015r, DPaS 519r, Light 4799r ~ Kn Nature (1d20+9=15)
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 417r ~ 
58/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weal ~ MVest 4618r, IronWeap 635r, LB 636r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1982r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2014)

"Say Maui, You and I are a little scratched, You think, since we may encounter larger fish then those there, we might want to go in at a little less damaged?"


----------



## jbear (Jul 30, 2014)

"Te Bloodsuckers are in te water. They come to te light. Make te magic light over there on te other wall quickly" points Maui, hoping that one of the magic users is able to create a magical light as he shuffles back from the edge taking out his wand of healing. 


He gives himself a few taps in the areas where he feels the most pain before putting it away and putting a hand out to recieve Vincenzo's wand after which he does the same to his friend's wounds and returns the wand.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming a few things here about the time available to Maui and his ability to use his wand and then take Vincenzo's and heal them. If the leech swarm is approaching drawn by the light, casting light somwhere nearby should be enough to fool them to head over and check it out, hopefully, buying some time to heal up fully. 
Maui would use up to 3 taps I think (3d8+3=16); I will just wait for confirmation that I can do that, and will have Maui gently step backwards if necessary. [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 74 Current: 54+16
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Guidance: (1 min); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13/+8; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot
Wild Shape: 3/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 2d6+8 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 ; 2d4+8 dmg (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10-3/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) Magic Fang (Bite) (1 min)


Bite: +11 (+12); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel cocks his head a moment, listening to the chittering at his ears and scratching sound on the walls, then he nods.

"I keep forgetting some people need the glowies to see by," he says. "The jibber jabbers and I don't use that, I'm afraid. Oh! But we can make some splashing. Let's try that!"

Weel makes a shooing motion with his hands, and the whispers around him do seem to disappear. There's a swirling motion in the air at the other end of the pool, and from it, a patter of water seems to splash along the surface of the pond.

[sblock=ooc]Weel intentionally doesn't know any light spells, I'm afraid. He's even swapped out the racial Daylight, so he won't be any help there.

I figure either Mage Hand or Create Water, though, could be used to make some splashing in the water, trying to attract leechy attention that way. Mage Hand would be my first choice, but since the Scoop spell exists, I'm fine if you rule he'd need to make a little rain with Create Water, instead. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2014)

Vincenzo: down 21 points:
1d8+1=3
1d8+1=3 running gagtotal: 6
1d8+1=3 oh come on, 3 in a row!?!? running gagtotal: 9
1d8+1=4 **eye roll** running gagtotal: 13
1d8+1=6 this was really sad. gagtotal: 19
down by 2.

Vincenzo watches the wand sputter out its healing as Maui takes 5 charges to heal him. "I guess the necromancer's magic is suppressing the healing of the wand."

---long pause---


"Wait, blood suckers? As in leaches? Fitting for a fetid swamp. How do we get rid of them?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2014)

Lem finishes going through his pack and grumbles to himself aloud, "All this gear in my pack, and not one sunrod?  Seriously?  What the hell was I thinking?"  Coming to his senses he stares out at the danger Maui noticed and tries to allow for his eyes to adjust to the darkness.

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
HP: 44, AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +5, CMB: +6, CMD: 23
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9, Speed: 40'

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +12 = [BAB (5) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +12/+12/+7 = [Monk(7) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2014)

Vincenzo reaches in his pack and pulls out 4 sunrods, "You mean like these?"


----------



## jbear (Jul 31, 2014)

Maui shakes his head at Vincenzo. "No. Not te liches. Te bloodsuckers. Maui does not think te liches live in te water if they make te big mumbo jumbo magic stick that chase te magic away. And I hope if there is te lich, there is te one lich and not te many liches. But if te bloodsucker is te liches then Maui thinks they are not so scary. But I think te boss man of te Pearl is telling te lies, because te bloodsucers have no hands to make te kete, so how can it make te magic stick?" Maui shakes his head decided. "No. Not te liches. Te bloodsucker. No hands." He looks back imploringly at Menik. "You have te light Menik? Quick before Maui throw you in te water to distract te bloodsuckers."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2014)

"Right, bloodsucking LEEEEEches, not the [FONT=&quot]lĭches."[/FONT] Obviously, Vincenzo does not understand what he is saying wrong.


----------



## kinem (Aug 1, 2014)

Menik can't help but chuckle a little. "I don't have a light, but a sunrod should do fine. Leeches are bloodsuckers, liches are undead. Not the same. Well, vampires are undead bloodsuckers, but that's different."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2014)

"Right!"


----------



## jbear (Aug 1, 2014)

Maui blinks several times, looking to Menik and then to Vincenzo clearly baffled by these new and far too similar words. "What?" he says simply but then turns away. "Never te mind. Maui will pray to Tane for help. Maybe te Water Spirit come and squash te liches." 

Maui intones a prayer in his sharp tribal tongue which he finished "Homai te Awhina i tenei wa, E Tane Mahuta. Tonomai te Wairua o te Wai. Kia whakamate e piriawaawa ra!" A few seconds later the waters begin to move and form a swirling pool from which a vaguely humanoid body of water forms, right where the leeches are swimming, catching them in its elemental vortex. "Now te hunter is te hunted" states Maui. "They not be thinking about sucking te blood no more. Light te rod of light so we can see if there are more piriawaawa ... liiiiiches ... in te water. While te spirit chase them away it will be safe to cross. But watching te chase may be fun." 

[sblock=OOC] Maui uses his empty lvl 4 slot to Summon Nature's Ally: Medium Water Elemental precisely above the leeches in the water. The water elemental immediately uses its vortex ability

Not sure how exactly to interpret the effects in the leech swarm but it seems like a pretty effective ability to use on them. It kind of seems like not only will the swarm take damage (1d8+4) if they fail a DC 15 reflex save for being touched by the vortex, but if it fails a second DC 15 reflex save then the swarm is basically sucked up into the vortex and suspended taking more damage until it can try and swim out (requires another DC 15 save to do so)

When a sunrod is lit Maui will begin to search for any more leech swarms in the water and then begin directing the water elemental towards them as well. [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 74 Current: 54+16
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Guidance: (1 min); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13/+8; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Use to Summon Nature's Ally
Wild Shape: 3/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 2d6+8 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 ; 2d4+8 dmg (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10-3/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) Magic Fang (Bite) (1 min)


Bite: +11 (+12); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2014)

"Uh, right, a sunrod." A sharp CRACK activates the rod.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 1, 2014)

Maui calls upon the spirits of the water and one appears to do his bidding.  The water starts to churn, then spin.  Leeches, while quite dangerous to creatures that bleed, are helpless in the crushing waters that the breath and swim in.  It takes a few moments, but all the water spirit is able to cleanse the water of all the squirmin' vermin.

The sunrod that Vincenzo activates helps a bit, as the light from it goes a bit farther on illuminating the room.  The side walls of the chamber seem to have frescoes.  Most of the images that they depict are below the waterline, so they are hard to make out.

Weel can make out that there is a door at the far side of the chamber.

[sblock=Status]OOC: Perfect spell.  It takes the elemental 3 rounds to fully crush all the leeches.  That gives Maui 5 rounds of other tasks for it, well, if he spoke the right language.   Without a language, Maui can only point at things for the elemental to attack.
54/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 414r,  LS 4012r, DPaS 516r, Light 4796r, SNA 5 ~
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 414r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4615r, IronWeap 632r, LB 633r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1979r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 2, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Nice! Maui healed himself before he cast that spell by the way. He should be back up to 70 HPs. So ... who's going to go into the water and check out the underwater frescoes?   Not sure how useful it is to rush open the next door to try and get the most out of our water elemental... too many traps for rushing! [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2014)

OOC: since Vincenzo has a bit of an impetuous streak in him, he may just drop his pack and dive right in!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2014)

"Wow Maui.  You're always handy to have around, but I swear this time you've truly outdone yourself," Lem says, giving his comrade a light punch on the arm.  He then follows Vencenzo into the waters, swimming with his pack slightly above his head in a possibly futile attempt to avoid getting his cookery wet.


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, assimar oracle*

Weel's attention sparks up as the elemental comes into being. There's a swift bit of chatter from his haunting spirits as well. While the summoned creature proceeds to crush the leeches, Weel cheers it on in a language wholly unfamiliar to the others. He chatters on in syllables which seem to bear a passing resemblance to the dripping and bubbling of water, with the occasional gushing sound as he cheerfully watches the elemental do its work. 

[sblock=Aquan]"Oh, I _love_ the spinny trick. I get ever so dizzy when I try it, but it looks like such fun. Does it give you a tummy ache, though? Having all those little things up inside you getting squish-ified? 

"That's probably rude, isn't it? I'm sorry. It's none of my business what it feels like in anyone else's insides. But thank you for taking care of the little ickies. They wouldn't have been fun for us to play with at all."[/sblock]

At some sharply whispered voices near his ears, Weel stops the gabbing and looks to the others. "Oh, goodness. Am I the only one who talks Water?" he says. He glances across the pond to avoid their gaze, then points. "Oh, there's a door on the other side. Maybe Maui's water friend can help us open it?"

[sblock=ooc]Because his schtick is sort of a twisted "planes-touched," Weel knows all the elemental languages. I don't know if you can provide commands to a summoned creature through an interpreter, but if so, feel free to assume Weel provides translation both ways.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2014)

Vincenzo secures everything on  him and hangs the active sunrod from a rope. he looks to the others with a grin and *daloop!* in he goes toward the door


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 4, 2014)

Vincenzo and Lem enter the water.  The currents are a bit swift, with the churning vortex that the elemental is making, and the water is deep once off of the steps.  Being ten feet to the bottom, both of the men have to tread water to stay afloat.  The sunrod works well, even when wet, and makes seeing the far wall easier.  Several symbols and glyphs are on the far wall.

As the elemental moves around, crossing the center of the room, gathering up and squishing the last of the little leeches, a crack and deep rumble is heard.  The floor gives way, and the elemental is sucked through the hole.  Now the vortex it was creating is has become much larger as the whole room is draining quickly through the newly formed hole.

Vincenzo is able to lunge and slice through the current enough that he is not sucked down with the elemental, but Lem is not so lucky.  The small halfling is pulled by the overwhelming current, down through the hole and onto the waiting rusty spikes below.  But, his training in bending like a reed leaves him standing on the spike supports between them instead of skewered by them.  He has to hold his breath for what seems like an eternity as the rest of the room drains upon his head, but for one trained in mind over body, he does not panic. 

It is most definite.  His cookery is wet.

It takes a while, but the room does completely drain down upon the poor monk.  With the water out of the way, a second trap door can be seen in the area directly in front of the exit door.

[sblock=Lem]Once the water stops and you open your eyes, It's dark.  The only light is Vincenzo's sun rod twenty feet above you and it is only showing the ceiling of that room to you.  It was a 10x10' pit you fell through.[/sblock][sblock=Status]
74/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 414r,  LS 4012r, DPaS 516r, Light 4796r, SNA 5 ~
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 414r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ Swim check DC 15 (1d20+8=15) barely succeeds
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4615r, IronWeap 632r, LB 633r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1979r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~  Swim Check DC 15 (1d20+1=3) failed, falling damage negated by slow fall, number of spikes (1d4=1), pit spike attack  (1d20+10=15) missed, 20' down in the pit

elemental takes falling damage (2d6=8) + number of spikes (1d4=3) spike attacks (1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=18, 1d20+10=27) three hits for damage (3d4+6=14)

The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Before Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=After Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2014)

[**bubbles pop up**] Lem![/**bubbles**] then Vincenzo is standing on wet floor. "crap. Lem, what are you doing down there?"

He unsecures his rope and tosses down the end to Lem. "That looks a bit dangerous down there, make sure you have every thing and kindly join us? I figured falling deeper into an abode would be last thing we would want to do, eh? hey, is there anything down there?"

[sblock=where Vincenzo has gone before . . . . .] sinking ever deeper was quite the un-nerving [to a noob pc] adventure http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?304345-Sinking-Ever-Deeper-IC-(HM-Judging)/page2 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 5, 2014)

Maui moves forward over the now wet but water free floor. He peers over the edge down towards Lem and whatever briefly remained of his water elemental. "Maui did not see that. Hmph. I did not need to call te water spirit. Next time we send Lem to open te plug hole and wash te blood suckers away." Carefully walking around the edge of the first pit he approached the second pit that blocked the door way. He sighed and and shook his head. "Now what?" he asks out loud to noone in particular as Vincenzo helped the halfling back up to the surface. His sharp eyes scanned the area in search of an alternate route and then to look carefully at the trap door trying to spot how exactly it triggered.


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel winces as both Lem and the elemental fall through the hole. 

"Is everyone all right?" he calls out in both Low Landellian and the bubbling language he called out before. "You know how I know the person who owns this castle is a villain? He keeps violating the poor stones. All they want to do is be a proper floor, but does he listen? Nope. Just keeps on cutting doors in them, and then look what happens?" here he points to the spike trap's opening. "I'd be cranky and spiky _too_ if someone made me be something I wasn't. Villain."

As Maui points out the other trap door, though, Weel perks up. "Okay, then, at least maybe I can help some of the floor," he says, grabbing the goggles that have thus far rested on his head and pulling them down into place. He whispers something to the gauntlets he wears, and what at first appeared to be merely designs burned into the leather rise and form an array of actual tools. 

It takes some effort, as the tools seem to keep wriggling out of his way as he reaches for them, and he keeps shunting his greatsword from one hand to the other, but Weel sets to work on the trap door, tongue sticking out of the side of his mouth as he works. 

"Has anyone asked the frescoes what they're for?" he mutters absently as he works. "Pictures are a thousand words, you know. Though I find sometimes a lot of those words are just naughty."

[sblock=ooc]I can't seem to find a ruling on whether you need both hands to Disable Device. By RAW, it looks like you just need a single appendage that can hold tools. I'm fine if he loses the iron weapon if necessary, but figured I'd give it a shot either way:

Disable Device (trap). (1d20+19=21)

And then I rolled what's unlikely to be sufficient if this trap is level appropriate. Weel may be falling down a hole, depending on how failure works for a floor trap you can see the edges of. Is a disabler assumed to have to work on the trap surface, or is it possible from adjacent squares?

On the off chance he didn't trigger it, I'll throw a re-roll in to avoid delaying things:

Disable re-try (1d20+19=28)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword), MW Thieves' tools


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 6, 2014)

Maui starts looking at the floor, trying to figure out how to make it safe.  Weel joins him taking a look at the second trap door.  It must have trigger controls to make sure it doesn't fall open unexpected, for otherwise how would someone move cargo in and out of this place.  It takes quite a bit of searching and fiddling, but he is pretty certain that he has locked the door in place so it jump in unexpected directions, or even in the expected direction.  

Lem has a rope drop down from above.  He sees Vincenzo's head at the top of the pit.  The rope dangles and swings a bit in and out of the darkness instead of laying flat against a wall.  

Meanwhile above, looking at the walls, they tell a story, or a tale, maybe a riddle. There are landscapes and glorious scenes, but the left wall also talks about something that is not readily apparent.






While the right wall tells a different tale...





But, it is the door that is the most chatty.  The longer lines of the story are raised, square stones, as if they were tiles to be pressed.






[sblock=Status] Weel is pretty confident he made the disable trap DC the first time. 
74/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 411r,  LS 4009r, DPaS 513r, Light 4793r, SNA 2 ~
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 411r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4612r, IronWeap 629r, LB 630r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1976r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 

elemental ~ still alive but quite damaged, stuck under the supports Lem is standing on.

The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
Yes, the water is gone.  I am just being lazy and not redrawing a new stone floor for the room.
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 6, 2014)

"Lem, are you alright?!?" Menik asks as he makes his way forward, though avoiding the area around the hole so he doesn't fall in too.

Once assured that Lem is alright, he inspects the hieroglyphs.

[sblock=ooc]In case this helps: knowledge (arcana, history, religion) = 27, 25, 20

I have a feeling though that it's supposed to be a puzzle for the players [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel finally nods at his work, using one gauntleted finger to push the goggles back into their regular place on his forehead. He whispers thanks to the tools on his wrists, and they flatten back out until he's only wearing inscribed bracers again.

"Oh, hasn't Lem made friends with the rope yet?" he asks. "If he really doesn't get along with the rope, I can probably ask the jibber jabbers to boost him up, but really, ropes are very helpful folks, I've found. They're always helping hold and lift. Real work ethic, ropes have." 

Apparently satisfied that he has recommended ropes well enough, the northern islander cocks his head as he looks between the walls and the door. He whispers back and forth with the unseen speakers who swirl about him, biting his lip as he puzzles things out.

"I'm not sure if I've heard this story before," he says, his gaze still moving between the strips of pictograph, "But if this is a cypher--" he points to the longer, raised tiles on the door, "Then it's missing the second and fourth symbol from each of these words," here he points to the shorter strips of characters above each raised tile line. He points to the walls, as well, saying. "There, too: Second and fourth symbols aren't on the longer lines. And the fourth is always the scale."

He bites his lip a moment, considering.

[sblock=ooc]I'm horrible at puzzles, but I'll give it a go. Rolled Linguistics in case it gives Weel any insight. I'm not entirely convinced it's a language, but I figure it's a reasonable skill to use for analyzing codes, too, so I gave it a shot:

Linguistics re: heiroglyphs (1d20+6=25)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword), MW Thieves' tools


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 10, 2014)

Double Post


----------



## jbear (Aug 10, 2014)

Maui looks at the etchings with an admiring look. The tattooed warrior appreciates teh simplicity and beauty of the symbols used. "Good" he states simply,, and then moves around the  side of the pit towards the door. He is about to reach out and push open the door (or at least try) when Weel begins speaking. 

Maui had at first thought to simply ignore the man's babblings as that of a crazed loon. But as time had passed Maui began to decipher sense behind the prattle. He was mad for sure. But the mad man if touched genuinely by the spirit world could see things that others could not. At times he caught glimpses of that world himself when he tread in the skin of the Beast. 

And if he understood correctly the pictures had meaning. Something to do with the door. And one of the common pictures was a snake, somthing that had drawn his attention in the first place.

"Awww ... pokokohua!" he swore. "More of te traps?" he complained bitterly. He looked back at the drawings and rubbed his forehead. He was not the sharpest tool in the shed, not when it came to puzzles. He had a feeling he was not going to be much help here other than to state the obvious. "There is te snakes" he stated and then felt silent, aware that he was not helping.

[sblock=OOC] While I would like to help with the puzzle (as otherwise we are unable to advance just yet) I don't think it makes sense that Maui helps. Not his forte really. 

Something I did notice: When Lem was in the pit, the rope hung down in the middle and could not be made to reach him near the sides of the pit wall. That does not seem natural to me. Anyone else think that was wierd?

Could there be an alternate route within the pits themselves? And the rope was being pushed out by a steady stream of air from a tunnel somewhere?

Let's see what I notice about the puzzle: 
On the door the images in the boxes are identical in number abnd positioning.

Each line has four image above it which are not in boxes.

The boxed images seem like a keypad. The images above seem like a clue as to what the sequence that the boxed images should be pressed.

The left and right hand wall must hold the clues as to how we are meant to make sense of the rules of the puzzle. 

There are 4 lines on the door and only two lines on the walls, although there is a gap in the middle of each line which probably indicates that each half on each wall corresponds to a clue relating to one of the lines on the door.

If we go left to right assuming that the left most wall line corresponds to the top line on the door:
The row of symbols contains 5 symbols where as the symbols on the door have 4

1st door row vs left wall:
1 door chariot = 1 R of Left (6)
2 door lefthand = 2 L of Left (2)
3 door man = 1 L of Left (1)
4 door scales = 4 L of Left (4)
Symbol  L of Left unused = beetle (5)

2nd door row vs left wall: 
1 door snake = 5 R of Left (10)
2 door hand up = 2 R of Left (7)
3 door sun = 3 R of Left (8)
4 door scales = 4 R of Left (9)
Symbol left unused = dog (3)
NB: not seeing any numerical patterns emerging... (-4, -1, +3,) vs (-3, +1, +1)

3rd door row vs Right Wall:
1 door cat = 3 R of Right (8)
2 door antenna = 2 L of right (2)
3 door cat = 5 R of Right (10)
4 door scales = 4 R of Right (9)

4th door row vs Right Wall:
1 door chariot = no corresponding chariot on right wall?? Only on Left
2: door rope = 2 R of Right (7)
3: door man = 3 L of Right (3)
4: door scales = 4 L of Right (4)
(-6, +8, -1) vs (0+7?, -4. +1) ... okay nothing there. 
Symbols unused on Right hand wall: EYe of Horus, Wave, Scorpion

Not really seeing any pattern regarding the groups of 5 on each wall
Not seeing a pattern in those omitted: L1, L5, R1 (6)

Soooo .... hmm ...

The only correspondance I see with those groupings is loose at best:
Left Left vs Top of door: All symbols are in group except CHARIOT -> Press Chariot? 
Or reverse press Dog and Scarab ?
Or press only those present in both places: Hand, mand scale?

Right Left vs 2nd line of door: All symbols are in group: All 4 symbols are in the group -> press nothing?
Or reverse press Chariot ?
Or press those present in both places: snake, hand , sun, scale

Left Right vs 3rd Line of door: Only Antennae and Scale in group -> press cat twice
Or reverse: eye, man, wave?
Or press those present in both places: Antennae and Scale

RIght of Right vs 4th Line of door: Only Rope and Scale in group: Press chariot and man
Or reverse press scorpion and cat twice
Or press those present in both places: Rope and scale

I am not seeing enough of a pattern to like any of the options. 

My gut instinct so far: It's doesn't have a clear and obvious pattern of correspondance
It's doesn't seem to have a clear and obvious numerical pattern

So... it may be alphabetical?

Most common symbols correspond to vowels in 5 letter words?

If so the scales end each of the four patterns on each line of the door ... scales = e?

Cat appears:  Cat Scales Cat and Cat Antenae Cat ... so likely a consonant? Which makes antenae a vowel?

Man is next most common and is next to scales in two words: ue = blue, true ... unless scales is just a common letter like a T... sigh.

Sooo... Not sure where I am going with this... 

Maui might climb down into the pit where Lem fell to take a look. And failing that he might start looking for ways to destroy the doorway. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 14, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]It is a puzzle.  I was hoping the players could figure it out without relying on the die rolls getting them through. 

But, since the rolls were so good, I have to give out some hints:  
a) The walls have three symbols, scales to balance, then another symbol.  There are four 'phrases' like that.
b) The door has three symbols, scales to balance, and then 10 buttons to push.  So, you got a 1 in 10 chance of getting the right answer.

Lem:  The rope is hanging down into the dark pit, and he can reach it.  From Vincenzo's position, the rope should slap against the south wall of the pit and lay there.  It is swinging instead, as if the wall isn't there.  But, of course Lem doesn't have a light to investigate.

And DT hasn't logged in for quite a while.  My attendance has been bad the last few weeks.  But, he is going on 10 days without  logging in at all.  Did I miss a vaction AFK from him?  Not worried quite yet.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 14, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Puzzles being used to guard things never made any sense, but ... oh well.

So ... hints make it a lot easier since there are many ways to interpret things.

Sounds like math, then. There are 10 number symbols so they are probably integers from 1-10 or 0-9.

Assuming that the operators are +-/* in some order:

From the right wall second equation,

Scorpion (minus or divided by) Cat equals Cat, so Cat (plus or times) Cat equals Scorpion for door #3.

It could also be 1 * Cat equals Cat, or 0 + Cat = Cat, but I guess that's unlikely.

I think the cut rope is probably divided by, and the iterated Y is multiplied by. It could be - and +, though.

Then I assume we have

Man + Dog = Scarab
Chariot - Sun = Snake
Eye * Man = Sunset?
Scorpion / Cat = Cat

We need:
Chariot + Man = ?
Snake - Sun = ?
Cat * Cat = Scorpion
Chariot / Man = ?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2014)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> And DT hasn't logged in for quite a while.  My attendance has been bad the last few weeks.  But, he is going on 10 days without  logging in at all.  Did I miss a vacation AFK from him?  Not worried quite yet.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=dt missing]He is military and has to do a sudden deployment without warning sometimes. A national guard thing - such as, but not limited to sandbagging a flashflood area during seriously heavy rain or hurricane conditions.

this is from 30 july: 


> Should be a couple weeks now.  Still waiting for my ticket back home.
> Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...e-Dragon-Cult-quot-OOC-2/page13#ixzz3AOfdALzb
> ​



[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Aw, crap, you mean it's not just a puzzle, it's math, too? 

I ... yeah, I hope no one thinks I'm going to be help with this. I've already smashed my head against the wall trying to figure out how what we have gives us any idea as to what the correlative symbol values are, and my eyes are bleeding. 

Even the symbol that has _some_ context (the cat), can be multiple values, as Menik already pointed out (and, if cat actually = 0, then we can't even assume a reverse operation works.).

I'm checking in so no one thinks I'm gone, but it's going to take me a while before I don't want to cry looking at this thing, I think. Seriously, I ****ing suck at math. I can barely manage to calculate my roll modifiers correctly. When the numbers aren't even in order... 

Sorry. Bad RL day. I'll leave clearer heads to consider it, then. My inclination is to go with Menik's suggestion and smash down the Scorpion on the bottom equation and see what happens. Feel free to auto-force Weel into doing it; he's built to make bad decisions.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I'm an idiot. I couldn't make it work in order, but I must have had something off. Menik's right, it's 1-10. horizontal hand is +, vertical is -, spread thingee is multiply, split rope is divide. Someone chekck me, but I think it works out that way:

2 + 4 = 6
8 - 1 = 7
5 x 2 = 10
9 / 3 = 3

IF I'm right, then

8 + 2 = 10 (water or sunset or the thing with the squigle over it)

7 - 1 = 6 (scarab)

3 * 3 = 9 (scorpion)

8 / 2 = 4 (dog)

If that's wrong, then it's someone else's turn.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok, to make communication of what I am trying to bring across, I will label the left A - left B; Then right A - Right B followed by the tiles diagrams as 
1
2
3
4 going down just like that.

So here are what ai am noting:
Facts, even if obvious:
I: A - D are 5 signs
II: 1 - 4 are 4 signs
III: 10 tiles per line 
IV: O with rays pointing down might mean the ceiling lights [toggle on/off maybe]
V: squiggle with O below might reset the trap where Lem is.
VI: Scale [balance?] is in same position in A - D as well as 1 -  4, the 4th position
VII: none of the second symbols of lines A - D or 1 - 4 arrrr in the tiles
VIII: 
IX: 
X: 

1
2
3
4

A
B
C
D
Work in progress!

ugh, drawing a blank


----------



## kinem (Aug 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]jkason, you have the right of it now. It's obvious now; I don't know why I didn't see it when I tried it before, but I was posting from work so there were distractions. I knew Cat had to be 2 or 3, since 2x2=4 and 3x3=9 are the only integers that would give results of 10 or less. The Cat is indeed in the third place from the left. The fact that using them in order gives sensible results (nothing like 5 x 3 or 7/2, which would give results the symbols can't cover) seals the deal.[/sblock]

Menik paces back and forth, inspecting the symbols several times, while Weel goes off on an insane rant about cats having scorpions when they mate and about and a man and a dog together weighing as much as a tiny insect crawling on the dog.

Taking some inspiration from Weel's crazy ramblings, Menik explains the solution to the others.

"It's an arithmetic puzzle. The scales represent equality, and the ten symbols in a row represent numbers from one to ten. The hands are not among the ten symbols; they represent addition and subtraction. These symbols on the other wall, also not among the ten symbols, represent multiplication and division.

If we assume the numbers go left to right from one to ten, it all makes sense. Man plus dog means two plus four. Is the result six? Scarab is six, it checks out. The cat is the third symbol, representing three. Scorpion divided by cat is cat, meaning nine divided by three is three. As you can see, the scorpion is indeed the ninth symbol along the row.

Using this code, the answers for the door from top to bottom are: water, scarab, scorpion, and dog.

That solves the puzzle, but it may not help us. Personally, if I were an evil necromancer, I would give a false clue to intruders, while keeping the real combination to myself."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2014)

Lem shouts "Hey gents!  I can't see the rope without a light!"

OOC: In Germany with very limited internet access.  At airport and hope to return today.  Should have been back last night, but plane delayed.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 15, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Okay. You think you have an answer.  Who is going to step up, on top of the known trap... and push buttons?
And where is every one else going to be?[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 15, 2014)

Maui cocks his head listening to Menik. His eyes are glazed indicating he is unlikely to be actually understanding anything being said. His head snaps back with the last statement where the solution to the puzzle is spoken. "Let us test te understanding of te magician. Maui trusts you, Menik." Without hesitation he moves to the puzzle door and strikes the stones in the order suggested by Menik. "Water. Scarab. Scorpion. Kuri." The last he says while pushing the final row of symbols to push in the dog.

[sblock=OOC]That's definitely the solution. Well done 

I will take the leap and risk entering the answer. I am confident that we have it correct and that there is no false trap laid by the necormancer. 

Maui pushes in the order Menik indicated. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Weel will stick by the door, so to the right of the trap door he thinks he disabled.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2014)

ooc: I am still by the spiked pit trying to get Lem out

"What do you mean Lem? It's hangin straight down the edge of the pit wall Right here!" He shakes the rope to emphasize his point, the looks over the edge to say something to Lem . . . . .

OOC: What is seen from above the edgeof the pit?


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 15, 2014)

Maui takes up the brave position of standing directly on the trap door and pressing the buttons Menik has suggested.

*click*​
The heavy stone door in front of him unlocks and opens away from Maui by about an inch.

The door below him stays put, having been instructed by Weel's fiddling to stay put instead of making introductions of its own. 

Meanwhile, Vincenzo is shaking the rope, trying to get Lem to grab it.  The pit in front of him is dark.  He steps to the rim and looks down, more dark.  Finally, he brings the sunrod forth that he had tied to his belt, holding it over the pit, the light is now able to find its way down instead of just across.  At the bottom of a 30' pit, Lem is standing between several rusty looking spikes.  His feet are perched on a grate and cross members.  The water has drained through the grate and gone lower into the dungeon.  Vincenzo can see the walls of the pit to the east and west going all the way down, but to the north and south, the walls disappear for the last ten feet.  

But, now with the sunrod over the pit, Lem can see to rope to grab it. 

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, it was kind of a cute puzzle.  At first it looks difficult, but once you see the solution, it feels embarrassingly simple.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

Lem finally is able to see the rope, and he hides his face partially because he's not too upset.  Not at all.  "Hoy!  I'm alright, I think... but the cookery..."  He tries not to wail.  "The spices were all mucked up by the fall and the water... I don't... I don't know if I'll be able to pull off a decent meal for you guys tonight."  He suppresses another sniffle before grabbing hold of the rope he can now see.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 44, AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +5, CMB: +6, CMD: 23
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9, Speed: 40'
Ki Pool: 5 points

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +12, Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option

Flurry of Blows: Attack: +12/+12/+7, Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel holds his hands up, completely disregarding the fact that the gesture sweeps a large sword into the air, as well. 

"You talked to all the right buttons, Maui! Hooray!" he says, then glances over to the hole where Vincenzo is shining light down to Lem. 

"I know the subfloor's probably really interesting and knows a lot of dark secrets," Weel says, entirely serious, "But we should probably get going. The lonely stick is waiting for us to rescue it."

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword), MW Thieves' tools


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2014)

"Ah, But Weel my friend. Our cook extraordinaire is still down there! Lem, I apologize for not realizing You could not see it for it was too dark."


----------



## jbear (Aug 16, 2014)

Maui grunts and turns back from the doorway as he turns and calls Taniwha to come and stand guard in his place. The cheetah pads forward and drops low onto its haunches in the doorway while Maui takes hold of the rope that Vincenzo has and begins pulling it up, along with the halfling attached to it down below. When Lem is safely above once more Maui returns to the doorway and peers out. He waits for the light to make a proper inspection of whatever lies beyond, searching for any signs of more traps as he proceeds carefully forward sword and shield in hand once more. 

[sblock=OOC]Taniwha moves to stand guard at doorway in total defense. Maui moves to pull up Lem on the rope. Returns to doorway and when Vincenzo arrives with the light he searches for traps and continues to do so as they move forward drawing his sword and shield once more. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 25, 2014)

With the halfling fished out of the pit, Maui can continue forward on the quest.  Pulling the doors open, they reveal more stairs.  This time, the stairs are going upwards and at the top of them is another of the crystals that sheds light.  Getting to the top of the stairs, Maui finds two doors.  One to the left, the other to the right, they are nondescript stone doors.  While the path to the right seems normal, the path to the left gives Maui the heebie jeebies.

[sblock=Status]
74/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 401r,  LS 3999r, DPaS 503r, Light 4783r ~
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 401r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4602r, IronWeap 619r, LB 620r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1966r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
Yes, the water is gone.  I am just being lazy and not redrawing a new stone floor for the room.
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel, noticing the others moving, follows after. 

"Are there more doors that need talking to?" he whispers. "At least no one decided to abuse the steps this time. All those broken floors, it's a shame."

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword), MW Thieves' tools


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2014)

[sblock=heebie-jeebies]that's a supra-technical term, right?[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 27, 2014)

Maui stops at the junction and observes both doors and the pathway towards each. The series of traps has the druid acting very cautiously. He states his mind out loud. "Te door left gives Maui te jeeby heebies. Te door right nothing. Are we looking for te trouble? Is te Magic Stick going to be te way of te trouble? Or do we look along te path of no jeeby heebies first?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Something pushes Weel's goggles back onto his face with a soft chorus of chittering whispers. The burly man in the kilt shoves the goggles back off again, slightly flummoxed. 

"The jibber-jabbers aren't keen on the heebie jeebies," Weel whispers. "I think there may be some family rivalry between them, but they don't really seem like they're ready to talk about it yet."

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword), MW Thieves' tools


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2014)

"Jibber - Jabbers . . . . .Heebie - Jeebies. Sheesh. I Am going to be following the advice of speculative guessing." Vincenzo just shakes his head.


----------



## kinem (Aug 27, 2014)

"Let me take a look."

Menik walks up to the newly opened door and scans the area in both directions using _detect magic._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2014)

"Perhaps one door is trapped.  I can't see how a door could send bad vibes otherwise," Lem says with a shrug.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 1, 2014)

Menik makes his way to the top of the stairs and takes a look.  The two doors look identical to the normal eye.  But, casting his incantation in order to see magical auras, he can discern a bit more.  Concentrating to the west, there is nothing, not a glimmer of the mystical.  Changing his focus to the east, the stone door makes it more difficult to sense, but there are a few weak emanations in that direction.  Having the obvious light crystal above without interference of stone is drowning out any greater detail than "something there" to the east. 

[sblock=Status]
74/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 391r,  LS 3989r, DPaS 493r, Light 4773r ~
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 391r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4592r, IronWeap 609r, LB 610r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1956r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
Yes, the water is gone.  I am just being lazy and not redrawing a new stone floor for the room.
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2014)

"There's a bit of magic behind the door to the right" Menik says. "Let's go that way first."


----------



## jbear (Sep 2, 2014)

Maui shrugs and assents. "Okay. Maui trusts Menik. Maui also thinks Menik needs te true name. But I don't know what te carvings on te door and te walls to open te door is called. But you killed it with te mind. Somewhere in there is te name. It will come to Maui when I learn te word for this ...  te thinking game." Getting so caught up in trying to find Menik a new and worthy name he completely forgets that he had briefly wondered if heading towards where the magic could be sensed was the best idea, given they were looking for the No-Magic Stick which supposedly stopped magic from working. Instead he carefully heads towards the door, sword put away, shield held firm, in case danger should suddenly present itself. 

If he reaches the door safely he examines it for traps. If he finds none he waits for any of the others who dare join him to catch up and Taniwha to join his side before very gingerly attempting to open the door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2014)

"Vincenzo looks at every one and smiles. Well then is the door unlocked? Let me check." He will walk up to where Maui stands and will open the door if no one stops him he will open the door. He waits a few seconds to make sure no one wants to stop him.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2014)

Maui makes his way up to the stone door.  The stone door is quite polite in not making any sudden moves that would startle the jungle man as he approaches.  Even the floor is being polite in not moving either.  Maui looks around and is pretty confident that there are no traps on this door.  

Vincenzo walks up and tries pushing on the door, but it is locked.  There is a hole in the door, about an inch in diameter like the first door everyone encountered in this building. It sits patiently waiting for something. 

[sblock=Status]
74/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 388r,  LS 3986r, DPaS 490r, Light 4770r ~ Search for traps (1d20+12=29) 
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 388r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4589r, IronWeap 606r, LB 607r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1953r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
Yes, the water is gone.  I am just being lazy and not redrawing a new stone floor for the room.
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2014)

"Its lock, no big surprise. Is that a key hole?" Then after a moment of thought he asks, " If this is locked, then is it safe to assume that the previous teams did not make it this far?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2014)

Lem says, "We lack a key, so it looks like we are forced to take the other door through."  He peers upwards at the overhead light crystal in order to see if it has any other function than providing luminescence.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2014)

Vincenzo follows Lem's gaze and asks, "I wonder if we can make that light brighter? Like it might be a way to keep the undead in?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel frowns and steps forward.

"Keys? Oh, that's just an old wives' tale. Doors don't need keys. They just need tickling in the right places when they're stubborn," the burly north islander says. He moves to the door, shooing the others to give him room, then speaks to his bracers again.

"Playtime, kiddos," he says, activating the magics which turn smooth bracers into a toolset. Weel lowers his goggles back into place and, tongue sticking out the side of his mouth, sets to picking the lock.

[sblock=ooc]Apologies, folks. Wound up stuck out of town without real internet access. 

Disable Device (pick lock) (1d20+19=36)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2014)

"Oh, right. TICKLE THE DOOR  into opening. Of course."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 11, 2014)

Weel tickles the door and then pushes it open.  It looks to be a step down into water, maybe about six inches deep, but this room is filled with brilliant treasure.  With the light above, and Vincenzo's torch, light bounces from every angle off of gold and silver, radiating through gems.   While the floor is a soupy morass and mold grows up the walls, most of the necromancer's treasures sit atop shelves untouched by the grime below.   What treasure that seems to be on the floor are piles of coins and gems.  An ornate sarcophagus lies on a dais at the far end of the room, with mold growing up its sides.

[sblock=Status]
74/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 385r,  LS 3983r, DPaS 487r, Light 4767r ~  
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 385r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4586r, IronWeap 603r, LB 604r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1950r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

[sblock=ooc]hehe. Sorry about the wrong mini-stats in the previous update. [/sblock]

Weel makes a circle with his lips as if whistling while he slides the goggles off his eyes, though he issues no sound. Instead, he whispers to the toolset his bracers currently are, and they become a plain set of leather cuffs again. Then he turns and puts a finger to his lips as he speaks to the others.

"It looks like there are lots of shiny new friends here, but we should try to be quiet," he says in a whisper. "I think someone's sleeping in the middle, and we wouldn't want to wake them up. I know I'm terribly grumpy when the jibber jabbers steal my covers too early in the morning and wake me."

[sblock=ooc]Perception. (1d20+4=17)

Given his poor Perception check, Weel's going to hold off entering the room until some of the more observant characters take a bit of a look.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment)
*HP:*76  Current: 76
*Senses:* Perception 4, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +5 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 13 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (8 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/6 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Keen Edge, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (3/3 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2014)

"What do you mean something is in there?"
perception
1d20+8=23


----------



## jbear (Sep 13, 2014)

Maui's eyes grow wide at the sight of the treasure. He is about to enter when he realises that the fact that the floor is covered in water means that things might not be what they first seem. He narrows his eagle eyes and looks closely at the water for signs of a trap. If it is clear he enters the room a step, Taniwha joining his flank, and then closely inspects the treasure without touching anything. He points at the tomb. "Te dead guardian of te treasure? If we touch it, te guardian wakes up? So ... are we touching and fighting? Or leaving and loooking in te other door?"


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4641492/Perception 1d20+15=20


----------



## kinem (Sep 13, 2014)

"Hold on. Something may be fishy here. I'll look for magic."

Menik casts detect magic and scans the room from the doorway.

ooc: Perception = 14, spellcraft (if needed) = 23


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2014)

"Hmph.  It does seem a bit easy.  It wouldn't be too difficult to polish some cheap paint to make these appear as valuables.  I agree that we should be looking around for a trap... or possibly a creature waiting within."  Lem says the last bit as he peers around looking for danger.

OOC: 27 Perception Check, 1d20+12=27


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2014)

"Water. Why does there have to be water?" **S I G H**


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 13, 2014)

Menik makes his way to the front of the pack and scans the room with mage sight, but comes up with nothing.  Lem also weaved his way through the sea of legs and takes a good look.  The water is as still as glass, as everyone looks but doesn't touch.

[sblock=Lem]  Shiny, yes.  Cut glass baubles, yes.  It does look to be a false treasure.  The mold on the southern wall looks too uniform.  Mold shouldn't have straight lines in it. (O29)[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
74/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 381r,  LS 3979r, DPaS 483r, Light 4763r ~  
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 381r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4582r, IronWeap 599r, LB 600r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1946r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2014)

Vincenzo gets jostled about by the looky loos. "So, is it safe?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 15, 2014)

"Strangely enough, I no longer detect any magic here" Menik states. "There could be nonmagical traps, though ... or monsters."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 16, 2014)

"...Well, except for the light.  And that," as Menik points at an urn on a shelf, "but its a fake enchantment.  What ever that thing over there is, that is fake too." as he points to either a coat rack, or an imp torture chamber.

[sblock=Facepalm!]I forgot I had him see magic through the stone door.  

So far, nothing has moved in the room.  The water is perfectly still.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel harumphs a moment, then jabs his thumb back to the other door.

"You know, I hate to ruin anything's self-delusions," he says. "It's hard enough feeling good about yourself without folks picking you up and tossing you aside for being 'fake.' It seems like this room might have a fragile ego, so maybe we should try the other way, instead? Maybe the heebie jeebies are just the other door being defensive."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2014)

"Hold off!  The treasure looks a little too much like glass to me.  And the mold... I've seen enough mold grow in poorly worked kitchens and something about it seems off.  The lines are too straight.  I wouldn't touch anything in here, if we could avoid it.  If we have to push forward, we might want to try to strike at things from a distance... just to see what might happen."  Lem seems quite concerned as he makes his statement.  The room has him completely on edge.


----------



## kinem (Sep 17, 2014)

"No doubt the treasure is fake" Menik says. "Of course, if the lich was _really_ tricky, that could be camouflage for real treasure ... But perhaps we should check out the other door before exploring that possibility."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 17, 2014)

"I can shoot an arrow into the moldy wall to see what would happen." Offers the venzin warrior


----------



## jbear (Sep 18, 2014)

Maui listened to the discussion about the room and its contents. He stays quiet trying to make sense of what he was hearing compared to what he had seen. He came to the conclusion that he didn't understand what was going on. But this did not phase the jungle warrior. "Maui trusts te brains of Menik. If Menik says leave te room alone Maui leaves te room alone. I don't like all te tricky traps of te Leech. No shooting te mould Handsome Blade. Leave te crazy door talk and wall fighting to te Door Whisperer." Maui nods towards Weel when he says ´Door Whisperer'. Maui, having been jostled to the back finds it a simple matter to turn and head towards the other door. "Oh, and close te door behind you" he calls to his companions as Taniwha pads up beside him. He stops and examines the new door for signs of tricky traps. If he finds none he tests the door to see if it is locked. If it is unlocked, as soon as the other door is closed and his companions arrive Maui gently pushes the door open.


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Ooh! Nicknames!" Weel says with a wide grin as Maui nods to him. "People do that when they like you, right?" he says, though he glances in the above his head instead of to the others as he asks the question. There is a mix of chittering voices, and a breeze no other feel rustles the hem on his kilt in response. 

"We should come up with one for Maui, then," he whispers to himself as he shifts focus to the other door. 

[sblock=ooc]Weel's inclined to go the other direction for now, as well. I'm not narrating him closing the door yet, though, in case there's disagreement on that score. He can always Mage Hand it closed later if need be.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2014)

"Ok, Maui" when told not to shoot the mold

When Weel speaks and asks about nicknames he answers "Yes, he gives them to those he finds worthy. He is called Jungle Warrior, I  - Handsome blade."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2014)

Lem the Cook asks, "Can I be Tubby Chef-man?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2014)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lem the Cook asks, "Can I be Tubby Chef-man?"



 Sounds good to me, but its up to Maui. Maybe fist fighting chef man?


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2014)

Weel sighs. "I suppose 'Jungle Warrior' is good, though I was hoping to use 'Sir Cattington of Tattoo-ine and his noble partner Furry Face.' To each his own, I suppose."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2014)

A very thoughtful look covers Vincenzo "handsome-blade" 's face.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 24, 2014)

Maui walks over to the other door.  Carefully inspecting, he doesn't find a trap on this end of the hallway, so he steps up and tries the door.  This one too seems to be locked.  It has a very similar hole in the door for a key, just as the last one did.  If the group was using keys, this one might actually open with the same key.

[sblock=Status]
74/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 376r,  LS 3974r, DPaS 478r, Light 4758r ~  
50/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 376r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4577r, IronWeap 594r, LB 595r ~
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1941r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel brightens considerably as Lem offers his nickname, and nods vigorously. "Oh, tubs are wonderful, solid supporters and comforting souls. I'd be happy to use that name."

He's quickly distracted by the locked door, however, so further treatises on the nature of tubs fall to the wayside. 

"Alrighty, then," Weel says, calling out his tools once again and approaching the door. "I know you're defensive, but your friend across the way didn't have any trouble, so there's no reason for you to be worried," Weel tells the new door as he works to pick it open. 

"And if we can find your mutual friend-key, I'm sure we'll bring her by for a visit." he adds. 

[sblock=ooc]Disable Device (pick lock) (1d20+20=30)

I didn't miss a bit where we found a set of keys, did I? Just checking that I didn't go missing pertinent info while I was goofing around with Weel-babble.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 23
*HP:*85  Current: 85
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 24, 2014)

Weel walks over.  Taniwha realizing he is in the way of the metal man moves around behind his master so the metal man can growl at the wall.  With the cat out of the way, Weel goes to work on the door.  It seems simple enough, and with a final twist, *click* is heard.  

Then, screams as the trio fall twenty feet into another dark pit, followed by *CRASH*, followed by more screams and howls.  This one too has spikes in it.  But, these folk are not small enough to fall between the spikes.  In fact, they get several spikes each stuck into their bodies as they landed.  

[sblock=Maui]You don't feel so good.  These didn't just poke.  They are sucking your strength away too.  Poison: 1 STR drain so far.  It is dark down here.  There is only a little light above your head from the light crystal that was in the center of the hallway.   Since it is an angle away, it is only partially lighting the shaft above you, nothing of what is at your feet.[/sblock][sblock=Weel]Your darkvision lets you see a bit. The corridor you are in turns just a little bit away. 
[sblock=Your Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Status]
74-17/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 373r,  LS 3971r, DPaS 475r, Light 4753r ~  Reflex save (1d20+8=21) fail, falling damage (2d6=8),  number of spikes for Maui (1d4=3), spike attacks (1d20+15=24, 1d20+15=17, 1d20+15=21) 2 hit for damage (1d4+2=4, 1d4+2=5) plus Fort Save (1d20+9=13) failed 1 STR drain
50-19/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 373r ~ Reflex save (1d20+11=17) fail, falling damage (2d6=7),  number of spikes for Taniwha (1d4=4), spike attacks on  Taniwha (1d20+15=20, 1d20+15=32, 1d20+15=33, 1d20+15=32) 3 hit for damage (1d4+2=4, 1d4+2=3, 1d4+2=5) plus Fort Save (1d20+7=26) success 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
76-21/76 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4574r, IronWeap 591r, LB 592r ~ Reflex save (1d20+6=17) fail, falling damage (2d6=7),  number of spikes for Weel (1d4=4), spike attacks on  Weel (1d20+15=34, 1d20+15=33, 1d20+15=28, 1d20+15=16) 3 hit for damage (1d4+2=5, 1d4+2=3, 1d4+2=6) plus Fort Save (1d20+7=20) success
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1938r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 


The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2014)

Vincenzo jumps as he gets startled by the dropping floors! His first reaction is to pull out his rope. "Find someway to secure this!" he calls.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2014)

"Holy crap cakes!" Lem yells as he grabs one end of the rope from Vincenzo.  He rushes towards the open doors in the 'treasure room' and attempts to tie the end around the nearest door's hinges.  He then braces his own body to help Vincenzo pull them up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2014)

"Lem, they hit the spikes, we may need to go down and get them!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"OwwwwWWW!" Weel calls out as he falls down and falls heavily on multiple spikes. There is a wild chittering about him as he tries to regain his breath. He pushes himself up with a hiss and a wince.

"I definitely want to talk to whoever it is that doesn't understand how floors are supposed to work," he mutters, then examines his wounds. "And blood is supposed to stay on the inside. I'm sure I remember that much. Maui? Are you and kitty all right?"

The broad shouldered man finds himself momentarily distracted, however, as he glances away, adding. "It's not a soft landing, but you know, there's a hallway down here," he tells the others who haven't his ability to see in the dark.

[sblock=ooc]Two things:

- SK, Weel's HP went up when he levelled. I'm sorry, I forgot to mention it when he got approved and I updated his mini-stats. I think what I've got now should be correct from my reading on the damage.

- Is moving through the spikes simply difficult terrain, or does it require more Reflex saves to avoid further damage? If the latter, would Freedom of Movement mitigate that?

I'll hold off actual actions for Weel until I figure out how the spikes interact with movement.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 23
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2014)

"There's a hall way down there?" Echos Vincenzo incredulously.


----------



## jbear (Sep 27, 2014)

Maui growls and grasps the wound oozing with poison. "Tane, homai tau kaha!" he prayed and the debilitating effect of the poison was pushed away from his body. "Can you make te light, Whisperer?" he asks Weel while standing to his feet. "Taniwha, whakarongo!" Maui's command puts his feline companion on high alert. He crouches down on its haunches and pins its ears to his head, peering into the darkness, guarding against the approach of any threat from the passageway, using his keen ability to detect scent where his sight fails. 

[sblock=Actions]
Stand up and cast Delay Poison (8 hrs) on himself
Taniwha on guard and detecting any scents tht might approach us from below. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 74 Current: 57
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception)
Poisoned (-1 STR)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+12)/+8(+7); 1d6+6 (+5) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison: Used
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Use to Summon Nature's Ally
Wild Shape: 3/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 2d6+8 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 ; 2d4+8 dmg (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10-3/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 39
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) Magic Fang (Bite) (1 min)


Bite: +11 (+12); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 27, 2014)

"Are you all right down there? Can you heal?"

Menik tells himself _I should have prepared better for this kind of exploration._

"This might be the way forward, after all. The lich could probably use his magic to fly down there with no harm to himself. Then again, maybe Weel ... tickled the door the wrong way."


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Light?" Weel asks Maui, perplexed. "I mean, all the color's bled out of things like it does at night, but it's perfectly--"

Weel trails off as harsh whispers sound near his ears, then he gives a small grunt.

"Ah, so I keep forgetting that lots of folks have eyes that don't work all the time, which you'd think someone would have fixed by now, but maybe it's planned obsolescense or something. But since the jibber jabbers see just fine like this, too, they never learned how to make the right kind of glow that helps people with weaker eyes, I'm afraid."

As Menik calls down, though, Weel's tone does brighten a bit. "They do know how to patch up bodies fairly well, though. But we should probably pull ourselves out of the spikes before we do that," he says with a grunt, as all his babbling increases leads to a noteworthy twinge of pain.

[sblock=ooc]Still holding for a call on the movement question from last post, but no reason Weel can't continue babbling.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 23
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (5/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 30, 2014)

Maui grunts and reaches back into his back pack taking out one of his own sun rods. He cracks it on the wall and then binds it to the outside of his back pack and takes a look around him. "Come. Climb down. Let us see where te passages lead us."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2014)

"Well, I suppose we won't get much done gabbing."  Lem uses the rope he just tied off to brace himself as he climbs slowly down into the spiked-filled pit, taking care of not impaling himself in the process.  Once at the bottom he takes a closer look at the surrounding and companions to see if he can help remove them safely from the spikes.

OOC: Climb check of 14 and Acrobatics of 34.
1d20+3=14, 1d20+17=34


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 30, 2014)

Vincenzo climbs down next.
[roll0]


----------



## kinem (Oct 1, 2014)

Menik will climb down as well. Bracing himself against the wall of the pit, he carefully* makes his way down.

*: take 10 for 11 on climb


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 7, 2014)

It takes a bit of work without wiggling too much, but people are able to lift themselves off of the spikes without further damaging themselves.  

With Maui breaking the seal on his stick of light, it starts to glow and starts showing what is down here.  The floor is quite wet, as if a great deluge has just washed most of it clean.  The spikes are on a grate, which the water flowed through as it went deeper into the catacombs.  

From down the hallway, a slow clank and clatter starts moving across the stone floor.  The noise is coming from farther down the hallway than the light wants to venture to at the moment.

Taniwha's ears lay back and his legs tense as he lowers into a springing pounce position.

[sblock=Weel]Your darkvision lets you see a bit. The corridor you are in turns just a little bit away. 
[sblock=Your Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Status]
57/74.AC 21 AF20 ~ Maui ~ MA 370r,  LS 3968r, DPaS 472r, Light 4750r, DPoison 4797r ~   just 1 STR drain 
31/50 AC 26 AE22 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 370r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 AD22 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23 AC23 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4571r, IronWeap 588r, LB 589r ~ 
44/44 AC 17 AD23 ~ Menik ~ MA 1935r   ~
38/38 AC 23 AF23 ~ Lem ~ 

The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel frowns at the clanking sound, and the voices around him seem to take on a much tenser tone. 

"What? Well, no, I wouldn't be upset at all if you took a few more precautions," he says to the air around him. The air around the north islander shimmers slightly in response. Then he squints. 

"I still can't see what's making the angry noises," Weel says. 
"Sir Catt... er, Jungle Warrior?" the broad-shouldered man asks, leaning forward a bit to Maui. "I'm not sure whatever's making that sound is friendly, and the more distance between us and it, probably the better. Maybe I can talk your little glowing friend into taking a little stroll closer, so we can see further down without stumbling?" As Weel points to the sunrod, Maui feels the slightest tug against it in his hand. 

"We should probably watch out for the grates, too. They might be prickly like this one," Weel says, pointing back to the spikes. 

[sblock=ooc]Weel casts Shield of Faith. +3 deflection to AC. Lasts 9 minutes with his last level up.

Weel's offering to use Mage Hand to float the sunrod further down the hall and shed light thataway to see what the clanking is without anyone having to move just yet. He should be able to keep it at its normal light radius away, possibly a bit further (I think he has a 45' range on the spell at present). We'd have to move slightly slower (the spell only allows propulsion at a 15' move), but with all the traps, it's probably better to move slower to spot those, anyway.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 26
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (4/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2014)

"Wow, tight fit here. Those spikes are a nasty bit of  . . What's that sound? why is it getting loud . . .Oh, something wicked this way comes?" Vincenzo draws his rapier and moves forward to defend all of the others.


----------



## jbear (Oct 8, 2014)

Double post


----------



## jbear (Oct 8, 2014)

Maui, feeling the tug at the sunrod lets go and watches wide eyed as it floats down the passage. "Oh, very nice Door Whisperer" he mouths as he quickly finds his wand and begins furiously tapping Taniwha on the head with it causing the feline's wounds to lessen. If there is enough time he heals himself as well before putting it away and turning to face whatever it is that approaches. 

[sblock=Actions] Use wand of CLW to heal as much as possible before encounter begins. 

3 taps heals 21 hps taking him to max
1 tap for Maui heals 5 hps taking him to 57+5=62 hps

If there is time he will use another 2 taps to heal an additional 8 hps so 62+8=70 hps leaving 1 use left of wand. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 74 Current: 57+13
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception)
Poisoned (-1 STR)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+12)/+8(+7); 1d6+6 (+5) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison: Used
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
Wild Shape: 3/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 2d6+8 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 ; 2d4+8 dmg (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 7-6/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 39+21
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) 


Bite: +11 (+12); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2014)

"Well I suppose if people were falling into this pit like some kind of halflingoid shish kabob, it would make sense that something else would come along to enjoy the fine dining."  The halfling cook moves himself to the front of those still wounded in order to provide protection while they heal up.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 38/38
AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +4, CMB: +6, CMD: 22
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9
Speed: 40' 

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +11 = [BAB (4) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +11/+11/+6 = [Monk(6) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 4 points
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2014)

"It could be a zombie" Menik admits.

[sblock=SK]Note that Menik's hp since he leveled up is 51/51.[/sblock]

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 51/51
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +9 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 3+1& 3rd, 2+1& 4th
concentration: +12 (+5 Int, +7 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3),
         chill touch (7 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+7 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (50', 5d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (empty slot)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 7 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 7 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +11) (x2)

Level 3: haste (7 targets, 7 rounds),
         halt undead (170', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 7 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (9d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 680' range) (x2)

Level 4: none prepared

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2014)

"I don't recall zombies ever clanking."


----------



## kinem (Oct 9, 2014)

"In metal armor, it would" Menik replies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2014)

"Well, I guess the last zombies I saw were swimming, so I guess they can walk on land with armor."


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 12, 2014)

It doesn't take long for the thing moving to get through the spiked grates and into some light.  It is about to emerge through the closest field of spikes.  A skeletal form, this one isn't just bleached bones that is normally seen.  A lot of the flesh is still attached to its previously elven body.  Shiny armor on it glistens that should have rusted away years ago.  The blade it carries has weathered the time well, but not the shield.  The shield looks as decrepit as the creature carrying it. 

[sblock=Menik]Two things strike you about this creature.  It is a bloody skeleton, but a bit stronger than normal.  They need to be hit with positive energy, or else they simply regenerate and reform no matter how well you smash the bones.  They are immune to cold damage and any weapon other than bludgeoning doesn't work well against them. 

Two: He is wearing Kyle's armor and shield.
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 1] The creature closed into sight in 2 rounds, so the rest of Maui's healing roles are saved for later if he continues on that path. 
57/74.AC 21 M12 ~ Maui ~ MA 368r,  LS 3966r, DPaS 470r, Light 4748r, DPoison 4795r ~   just 1 STR drain +5+8 coming
31+8+6/50 AC 26 L12 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 368r ~ +6 coming
77/79 AC 20 O11 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 L11 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4569r, IronWeap 586r, LB 587r, SoF 89 ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M10 ~ Menik ~ MA 1933r   ~ Kn Religion (1d20+15=31) 
38/38 AC 23 O12 ~ Lem ~ 

??/?? AC 20 R12 ~ Mr. Bones ~

The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2014)

Lem rushes forward to where the creature stands and engages, "I guess it was too much to hope that all the water would have flushed out everything out of here."

OOC: Lem moves from O12 to Q12, then attacks.  28 to hit, 6 points of blunt damage, followed by 3 points of fire damage.
1d20+11=28, 1d6+1=6, 1d6=3

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 38/38
AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +4, CMB: +6, CMD: 22
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9
Speed: 40' 

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +11 = [BAB (4) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +11/+11/+6 = [Monk(6) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 4 points
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2014)

"Aww, crud. Zombies. Why does there have to be zombies?"

Vincenzo moves forward 5 feet forward and lunges with a favored attack - the lunge sneak attack!

"Ha! HA! HO!!" He attacks forward with his prime blade, He has waited for a worthy opponent!
1d20+11=28, 1d20+6=23, 1d6+7=12, 1d6+7=8
possible critical
1d20+11=19, 1d20+6=16, 1d6+7=13, 1d6+7=10
[not sure if the crit is confirmed]

****NOTE! the attacks were computed at -2 in error! they should read as :  30/25; crit confirm 21/18****

(Wow, this was way back in post 122. its been a while)
[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) 
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 77/79
Init +2, CMB +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 CMD 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

Attack
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]

[Feat: lunge
 You can increase the reach of your melee attacks by 5 feet until the end of your turn by taking a –2 penalty to your AC until your next turn. You must decide to use this ability before any attacks are made.]


----------



## kinem (Oct 12, 2014)

Though the monster appears to be an animated skeleton, Menik looks like he's seen a ghost.

"No. It can't be him! It's ...

It's ... a bloody skeleton. We'll need to use positive healing energy to stop it from healing itself and even re-animating. Like most skeletons, blunt weapons are more likely to smash it, but it will heal." Menik says.

The elven wizard casts a spell, sending four darts of energy into the undead and possibly tripping it.

ooc: toppling magic missile; 17 damage, 24 to trip

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 51/51
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +9 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 3+1& 3rd, 2+1& 4th
concentration: +12 (+5 Int, +7 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3),
         chill touch (7 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+7 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (50', 5d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (empty slot)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 7 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 7 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +12) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (7 targets, 7 rounds),
         halt undead (170', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 7 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (9d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 680' range) (x2)

Level 4: none prepared

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2014)

"NOW you tell me?" Asks Vincenzo, with rapier in hand.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 12, 2014)

With three quick strikes and a bit of flame and four bolts of mana, the skeleton drops onto the grate.  Even though several of the joints have come undone when it dropped, the individual bones are still wiggling or rocking, as if they want to come back together. 

[sblock=Combat probably over] Applied Maui's third round of healing rolls. 
57/74.AC 21 M12 ~ Maui ~ MA 367r,  LS 3965r, DPaS 469r, Light 4747r, DPoison 4794r ~   just 1 STR drain +5+8 coming
45+6/50 AC 26 L12 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 367r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 O11 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 L11 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4568r, IronWeap 585r, LB 586r, SoF 88 ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M10 ~ Menik ~ MA 1932r   ~  
38/38 AC 23 O12 ~ Lem ~ 

24-9-20-3-17/24 AC 20 R12 ~ Mr. Bones ~ falls over

The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2014)

"Ok, its been knocked down. Menic, weren't you saying something about it reanimating if positive energy doesn't get used?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 13, 2014)

"Yes. Maui, please put him out of his misery with a curative spell" Menik says. The normally phlegmatic elf sounds strangely emotional.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

There is a spastic chattering around Weel's head, and the man in the mish-mosh armor clanks his way forward, swatting at something you can't see. 

"All right! All right!" he says, then kneels down by the bloody skeleton. "The jibber jabbers are super upset about the robot without skin, so they want to make sure and turn it off," he says. 

Weel holds a hand palm up, and a small swirl of glowing particles become visible. He lowers his hand to the skeleton's form, fingers touching its chest and forming a ramp, and the particles shoot into the form and disappear from sight. At roughly the same time, Maui's floating glow stick clatters to the floor. 

[sblock=ooc]Weel casts Cure Light Wounds on the downed skelly. It sounds like he wouldn't need a roll, but just in case:

CLW (1d8+5=12)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 26
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (7/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Maui, who had paused momentarily as he tensed ready to attack as the group bring down the clanking skeleton with brutal efficiency. When the skeleton drops he relaxes and continues using his magic stick to heal Taniwha, but stops again when Menik, seemingly near tears for some unknown reason asks him to heal the skeleton. Completely confused he turns to Menik to ask for an explanation but all he can manage in his bewilderment is 'What?" Luckily Weel and his jibber-jabbers understand the wizard's request and he casts the healing spell on the undead creature. He simply stands there gawking for a moment until it becomes clear what was meant and the threat is over. Still not completely understanding what went on Maui shrugs and continues tending wounds.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 16, 2014)

When Weel heals the skeleton, a black smoke rises out of it and dissipates.  The bones crumble to dust and a second wisp of smoke rises, this time white.    Left behind are a bit of dust, a set of fine, shiny chainmail, a fine sword, and a rusted out shield.

[sblock=Status] Applied Maui's third round of healing rolls. 
70/74.AC 21 M12 ~ Maui ~ MA 364r,  LS 3962r, DPaS 466r, Light 4744r, DPoison 4791r ~   just 1 STR drain
50/50 AC 26 L12 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 364r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 O11 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 L11 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4565r, IronWeap 582r, LB 583r, SoF 85 ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M10 ~ Menik ~ MA 1929r   ~  
38/38 AC 23 O12 ~ Lem ~ 

RIP  /24 AC 20 R12 ~ Mr. Bones, aka Kyle Krill

The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2014)

Menik approaches the downed skeleton.

"Thank you, Weel.

I fear ... I recognize this armor and the shield. This was my brother Kyle, who went off to adventure. We must get his bones out of here and get him home for a proper burial."

Menik covers his face with his hand, tears welling in his eyes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2014)

Lem blushes with guilt as he gently reaches up to pat Menik's shoulder.  "Oh, now I feel horrible.  I'm sorry I flame-punched your brother, Menik.  I'll help you gather his remains if it will make amends."


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2014)

"Not at all, Lem. We did him a favor by ending this undeath. Thank you." Menik replies. "Now ..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2014)

"How . . . interesting."Vincenzo looks the equipment over and looks at Menik, " What did you mean by _*'It can't be him'*_ do you know this once a person?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2014)

Lem looks at Vencenzo quizzically, then says, "Oh, I forgot you were in the back.  This is Menik's lost brother.  We should care for his remains and give a proper burial."  Turning to Menik he asks, "Menik, would it be alright if we collect and store his remains outside for now?  We could take a few hours to bury him above the dungeon, but I was thinking we could bring him back home where he belongs."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2014)

Vincenzo gives a respectful sword salute then after a moment says, "I have room for everything in my pack"


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2014)

Weel cocks his head to one side, considering the body, then Menik, then the body again. 

"Are we going home already, then?" he asks. "Because I don't think we should carry the broken skeleton down to find the lonely stick. That seems awfully heavy. Maybe we can pick up skelly on our way back out?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2014)

"I can hold him and his equipment in my pack. It is ok, I won't mind."


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 17, 2014)

The group is able to gather together the few remaining bones of Menik's brother and pack them for transport.  It is not hard to do since he has lost a lot of weight since the last time Menik saw him.  The hallway continues south with at least two more grates that Weel can see in the dark ahead.

[sblock=Status] 
70/74.AC 21 M12 ~ Maui ~ MA 359r,  LS 3957r, DPaS 461r, Light 4739r, DPoison 4786r ~   just 1 STR drain
50/50 AC 26 L12 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 359r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 O11 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 L11 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4560r, IronWeap 577r, LB 578r, SoF 80 ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M10 ~ Menik ~ MA 1924r   ~  
38/38 AC 23 O12 ~ Lem ~ 

RIP  /24 AC 20 R12 ~ Mr. Bones, aka Kyle Krill

The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2014)

"Are these grates safe to step on?"


----------



## jbear (Oct 17, 2014)

Maui finished up healing with his wand and approaches the group from behind. "Sorry for te good and te bad news, Menik. Hard to find te tuakana you have lost, and he is lost when you find him." Examining the grates he decides that he has had quite enough of all of the traps. He taps his tongue with another of his magic sticks and as he puts it away he intones a prayer in his cutting language. "Maui does not trust te swamp house of te Leech. I will call for help to find te traps." A moment later a massive lizard the size of a crocodile appears between the two grates. "Tuatara! Haere mai." The lizard skitters towards Maui over the grate. "E tu!" he commands and it stops. "Haere atu!" he barks again and it turns and skitters back down the corridor over the other grate. "E tu!" he commands, taking a second to assess whatever was provoked by the giant lizard's passing over the grates.

If nothing happens Maui will urge Weel to talk to the jibber jabbers about talking to the light stick and moving it ahead as he moves past his companions to cross the two grates first by himself. Taniwha follows straight after him and he tells the others to cross as well in single file, using the same path that he and the tuatara used. He then urges the tuatara forward along the corridor. When the light arrives he also forges ahead. 

[sblock=OOC] Use Wand of Speak with Animals on himself
Cast Summon Nature's Ally III (8 rounds) to summon a reskinned monitor lizard (tuatara) in between the two grates. 

Commands tuatara to approach over grate, and then turn and cross other grate, stopping on other side with enough room for the party to pass the grate and reach the other side. 

If nothing happens Maui crosses as well using the same path the lizard took, followed by Taniwha. He then orders his natural ally (tuatara) to move ahead hopefully as light extends further down the passageway when sun rod is moved. [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (Touch 14; FFt 18)
HP: 74 Current: 70
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception)
Poisoned (-1 STR)

Summoned Ally: Monitor Lizard

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+12)/+8(+7); 1d6+6 (+5) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2, Bark Skin, Delay Poison: Used
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
Wild Shape: 3/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 16 , flat-footed 12 (16)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (21) , touch 15 , flat-footed 14 (18)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 2d6+8 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 ; 2d4+8 dmg (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 1/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr) 


Bite: +11 (+12); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 ; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2014)

"Oh, that _is_ handy," Weel says as he watches the others place the remains in the extradimensional bag. As Maui indicates he needs more light, Weel perks up. 

"I'm so sorry, little glowy," he says to the sunrod. "You're right, you should run ahead and see what Maui's new friend finds!"

[sblock=ooc]Mage Handing again to get the light further ahead[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2014)

As soon as he can, Vincenzo will try to stand just behind Maui and Taniwah, rapier drawn.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 18, 2014)

Maui brings in a friend to scout ahead down the dangerous corridor.  The lizard is able to move through each of the grates, around the spikes and make its way slowly to the other end of the hall.  Following along, over the second grate, looking up, Weel sees the room that was filled with water.  Everyone else just sees darkness for no one left a light in that room.  With that clue, each of the grates have a shaft above them, probably leading to each of the trap doors above that you had found.  The last spiked grate is probably under the first room you entered. 

The next grate appears to be where Kyle had fallen.  There is a backpack, bow, quiver, a fine rope, belt pouch with a few coins and a potion bottle.  On the floor is also one of the statues from above. Weel looks up and sees the bottom sides of the friendly rocks that had rearranged themselves as stairs.   
[sblock=Status] 
70/74.AC 21 M12 ~ Maui ~ MA 349r,  LS 3947r, DPaS 451r, Light 4739r, DPoison 4776r ~   just 1 STR drain
50/50 AC 26 L12 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 349r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 O11 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 L11 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4550r, IronWeap 567r, LB 568r, SoF 70 ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M10 ~ Menik ~ MA 1914r   ~  
38/38 AC 23 O12 ~ Lem ~ 


The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2014)

Vincenzo walks with great slow care across the grates, no need to fall here!


----------



## jbear (Oct 19, 2014)

"Te dead end?" asks Maui out loud to no one in particular. "Or te door is hidden?" He begins to scour the passageway of spikes for a hidden doorway. If he finds nothing he growls in frustration and heads back to the place where he fell. He places Taniwha back on across his shoulders and begins to climb back up the rope to the passageway.

[sblock=Perception check]1d20+15=19 [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Oh, look, all the holes come down here," Weel says, pointing up to the darkness only he can see through. "Well, at least it's efficiently designed, I suppose."

"We should keep these with their friend in your bag, Vincenzo," Weel suggests of the gear the group discovers. "They've spent a lot of time together; it'd be cruel to separate them."

The broadsholdered islander waits to make sure Maui finds nothing, then follows him back to the rope. Glancing up, he frowns. 

"You know, it seems like that poor rope's having to do much too much work, while my boots really have been very lazy and only holding me up on solid ground," Weel says. He glances down at his boots, wagging his finger at them. "What _do_ you two have to say for yourselves? You deserve a lashing, really."

Weel reaches into his sporran and pulls out a small loop of leather. Lifting each foot in turn, he does appear to be giving his boots a lashing -- though the flimsy bit of leather seems hardly effective for such a task.

Still, as soon as he's done, the oddly-touched man lifts a few feet off the ground. 

"Much better," he says. Holding out a hand, he says, "Anyone care for a lift?"

[sblock=ooc]Since it would take two hands to climb the rope, losing him his weapon (and, honestly, because he has no ranks in Climb and I worry about these things), Weel casts Levitate to get up out of the pit, instead. At this level, the spell can support up to 900 lbs, so he can give folks piggyback rides up to speed ascent (or if anyone's worried about making a climb check). Lasts 9 minutes. 

SK, Levitate has a stabilization issue with making melee attacks. Does that extend to skill checks? With the pit open, I figured I might have Weel try picking the door again while levitating after we get everyone back up. Just didn't know if it's detrimental to the check.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 26
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2014)

jkason said:


> "We should keep these with their friend in your bag, Vincenzo," Weel suggests of the gear the group discovers. "They've spent a lot of time together; it'd be cruel to separate them."



"Speaking of which . . . . .", Vincenzo hs a nervous look on his face as he peers into his pack to ensure the bloody skeleton has not mysteriously rejoined the armor placed within. Ensuring as such he places [ a backpack, bow, quiver, a fine rope, belt pouch with a few coins and a potion bottle], the remaining belongings of Menic's fallen friend. He treats them with respect, then looks to see if he has Menik's approval of how he treated the  items.


----------



## kinem (Oct 22, 2014)

"Yes, thank you, Vincenzo" Menik says. To calm himself, he takes a deep breath.

"Maybe the door Weel tried to open when the floor opened instead was a real door."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2014)

Lem simply smirks as he awaits everyone else to cross along the grates.  Finally, when it is his turn, he half dances and half bounds his way safely through.  "And... that... is .... that!  Ta da!  Sometimes it really pays not to wear any armor."

OOC: 30 on the Acrobatics check, as he will do a high jump when needed.
1d20+23=30


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 24, 2014)

Maui looks and looks, but doesn't find any way out of here other then the hole he fell through, or the one that leads to what was the water room.  Since only one of them has a rope dangling to get back out, Maui climbs the rope to get back to the main level.  

Weel tries the floaty approach, to go up and down instead of trying to lift himself on a rope.  The approach works, and he can even carry a person up with him.  So, it takes several trips.   But, Lem gets impatient and tries to show off.  Jumping up, he can almost get to the 10' ceiling, but is no where near the height needed to get out of the pit.  Coming down, he has to twist a bit to miss the spikes.   Sheepishly, he waits his turn for Weel to carry him up after the first attempt didn't go so well.  

After playing elevator for a bit, Weel has got everyone up to the top.  Looking at the door, he is sure he was able to unlock it.  But, his spell only does up and down, not side to side for floating.  Looking perplexed and trying to figure out how to get across, Vincenzo sees the confusion as well.  One hefty shove and Weel floats across, thumping into the door.  

Grabbing at the edges of the door and pulling it open, Weel finds... stone.  It is just a stone wall there.  Apparently who ever built the place forgot that a room should be behind each door. [sblock=OOC]Lem: Standing high jump divides the roll by 4.  So, you jumped up 7.5 feet.  A running long jump would have been 30' though. [/sblock][sblock=Status] 
70/74.AC 21 M12 ~ Maui ~ MA 319r,  LS 3917r, DPaS 421r, Light 4709r, DPoison 4746r ~   just 1 STR drain
50/50 AC 26 L12 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 319r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 O11 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 L11 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4520r, IronWeap 537r, LB 538r, SoF 40r, Levitate 65r ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M10 ~ Menik ~ MA 1884r   ~  
38/38 AC 23 O12 ~ Lem ~ 


The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel frowns.

"Well, now, that's just downright, rude," the ruddy man in piecemeal armor announces. "Asking a poor door to spend its life without a room on each side." He clucks his tongue, then plants his foot in the stone before him and kicks himself across the pit to the others. 

He still seems light on his feet, but those feet are once again touching the floor as he walks back to the room with the false treasure. "I guess we should check the room with the dead box in it, huh?"

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure I can do this, but it seems logical to me: Levitate says the user can choose to increase or decrease vertical position at will, but needs other propulsion to move horizontally. It says nothing about having to be off of ground level. I *think* Weel should be able to decide his level is ground level, then, so he moves normally, but doesn't have to dismiss the spell. That brings him back to normal movement, but keeps the up and down option avaialable until the spell runs out. All of the half-speed examples are for using non-standard means of movement (dragging oneself along a surface with hands, not walking). 

If I've got it wrong, and keeping the spell active slows him to half, that's fine, too. Just let me know and I'll decide whether that's enough of a pain to dismiss it or I want to keep the options.[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 26
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2014)

Vincenzo is impressed with the method of locomotion, but knows his boots are pretty handy, if he ever needs to use them.


----------



## jbear (Oct 25, 2014)

Maui nods grimly in agreement with Weel as the others are ferried back up to the corridor, none to pleased at the prospect of entering what is almost certainly another trap. "Te only place is te room of gold. You say before you see something in te wall ... Maui thinks that now is te good time to use te arrows Handsome Blade." He stands in doorway, hunkered down defensively, ready to defend himself from whatever might emerge either from the wall or the tomb after Vincenzo disturbs their rest.

[sblock=OOC]Move to doorway and stand in total defense [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2014)

"Uh, te arrows . . . " says Vincenzo absently, a vacant look in his eyes. A light shines in his eyes suddenly bursts as a sheepish grin erups on his face.

"Oh, these arrows" as soon as the fighter gets to the room's doorway once again, he draws two arrows and sends them into the slime.
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: bow and arrow
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) 
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 77/79
Init +2, CMB +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 CMD 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

Attack
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 26, 2014)

Vincenzo puts two arrows into the slimy water.  Ripples form and work their way across the water, which splashed a little, but nothing seems to be coming up or was really disturbed.
[sblock=OOC]Setting your levitate an inch below what the ground level is is enough for you to walk normally and still keep the spell active. [/sblock][sblock=Lem]The straight lines of mold at O29 haven't moved.  They look like mold has just filled in cracks in the wall.[/sblock][sblock=Status] 
70/74.AC 21 M12 ~ Maui ~ MA 316r,  LS 3914r, DPaS 418r, Light 4706r, DPoison 4743r ~   just 1 STR drain
50/50 AC 26 L12 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 316r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 O11 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 L11 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4517r, IronWeap 534r, LB 535r, SoF 37r, Levitate 62r ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M10 ~ Menik ~ MA 1881r   ~  
38/38 AC 23 O12 ~ Lem ~ 


The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2014)

Lem says, "Maybe I'm a bit paranoid, but the mold over here looks a bit off."

OOC: Points at the mold along O29.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2014)

Vincenzo sends an arrow over to that spot. He holds for any other request.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 27, 2014)

*Ting*, the arrow bounces off of the wall, then *tang*, off the sarcophagus before splashing into the slimy water.

[sblock=Maui]That ting didn't sound like metal hitting solid stone.  It sounded more hollow. 

Perceptions (1d20+8-2=12, 1d20+12-2=13, 1d20+12-2=28, 1d20+9-2=15, 1d20+4-2=6) [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 27, 2014)

Maui takes in a deep breath, scowling furiously, awaiting to plummet through the floor again any moment. "Maui is going in" he growls to no one in particular. He steps gingerly into the shallow water and makes a line for the mouldy area that Vincenzo had just shot. He knocks on the wall within the 'straight lines of mould' and then he knocks outside of them to confirm his suspicions. "Te door is hiding I think ..." Maui pushes it to see if it will shift open.


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2014)

"Oh, goodness, it's shy!" Weel declares as Maui seems to find a hollow spot. "I really should have known. I mean, all this flash usually means someone's distracting. Poor door is just nervous about people, so he dressed up the room."

Weel starts to tromp over to he spot Maui's found, calling his tools back into existence again in anticipation if the way is locked.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2014)

Vincenzo holds his breath without realizing it . . . . .  He slowly puts his bow and arrow away and grags his longsword - not sure if his rapier would be in danger here.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 29, 2014)

Maui wades into the slimy water and starts feeling around the door.  About the time that Weel joins him to examine the door, Maui finds a trigger release and pushes it.  With a click, the door unlocks and swings open.  Well, most of the door.  There seems to be two foot ledge to step over that would be holding the water back and in this room.

The next room is dry and lit with two of the crystals in the ceiling that have been seen before.  This long hallway contains three sarcophagi arranged down the center of the floor. The floor, walls, ceiling and the sarcophagi themselves are completely covered with a layer of dull brown fuzz. A door in the eastern wall at the south end of the room provides the only exit aside from the secret door Maui just opened. The air here is unnaturally cold.

[sblock=Status] 
70/74.AC 21 M12 ~ Maui ~ MA 312r,  LS 3910r, DPaS 414r, Light 4702r, DPoison 4739r ~   just 1 STR drain
50/50 AC 26 L12 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 312r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 O11 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 L11 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4512r, IronWeap 530r, LB 531r, SoF 33r, Levitate 58r ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M10 ~ Menik ~ MA 1877r   ~  
38/38 AC 23 O12 ~ Lem ~ 


The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 30, 2014)

Maui shudders as the cold air washes over him. "Gah ... Maui does not like te feeling I have" he shivers. His eyes narrow on the 'brown fuzz' that covers the sarcophagi, and he furrows his brow as he struggles to remember if he has seen anything like that before. As he thinks he glances out the corner of his eye at the sarcophagus in the room filled with fake treasure and then his eyes dart to the three tombs that stand before them. "Maui not like this at all!" He bars the way not allowing anyone to enter until he has arrived at a conclusion about whether he knows what the brown stuff is or not.

Kn Nature 1d20+9=28


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2014)

"Ugh, moldy. Maybe we should burn it?" suggests Vincenzo. He gazes about wondering what is causing the cold to be, wondering what kind of architecture would allow such a freeze n the middle of summer and in a swamp.

knowledge: engineering 1d20+9=21


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2014)

Weel takes heed of Maui's trepidation and holds his position. Whatever off-center interpretation the North Islander may have about what's going on, for once he's keeping mum about it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 30, 2014)

Lem moves into the room while slapping his own arms in an attempt to stay warm.  "Brrr... it's chilly in here.  I wonder from where that cold draft is coming?"

OOC: Move Lem near sarcophagus at L30.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2014)

"Lem! No! Maui said to stay back! I trust his judgement!"


----------



## jbear (Oct 31, 2014)

Maui grips Lem roughly by the collar and moves him away from the entrance. "Wait ... te brown fuzz ... Maui knows this..."

[sblock=OOC] Don't know if Lem's entrance is deliberate, but I stated that Maui would block anyone trying to move past in any case, and I think Maui is more than quick enough to do so. 

At some stage something is going to come out of the sarcophagi, surely. Entering before we get info is dangerous. And Maui is going to drop a spell or two and change shape before entering, so please hold back until we have the info and I get a chance to do that. Not to mention Menik has had a chance to do some detecting of his own. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2014)

Lem backs off warily and says, "Maybe we don't need adventurers here after all.  We should be hiring a cleaning company."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2014)

""Just burn the brown fuzz!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 31, 2014)

Maui manages to stop Lem before he steps into the room.  The cold continues to seep out, having been contained in here for a long time.

[sblock=OOC]It is Knowledge Dungeoneering that is needed to get the proper specifics.  A DC 12 to identify the stuff, a DC 17 to know how to combat it.  But, Maui doesn't have that knowledge and his roll tops out at 10. So he is kinda sure it is a mold, and he is pretty sure there are some molds that are dangerous.  But, since they do not grow well in Tane's light, he doesn't know how to deal with this.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2014)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=OOC]It is Knowledge Dungeoneering that is needed to get the proper specifics.  A DC 12 to identify the stuff, a DC 17 to know how to combat it.  But, Maui doesn't have that knowledge and his roll tops out at 10. So he is kinda sure it is a mold, and he is pretty sure there are some molds that are dangerous.  But, since they do not grow well in Tane's light, he doesn't know how to deal with this.[/sblock]











*OOC:*


and of course, Vincenzo has never learned any lessons from being underground, so his knowledge would be too limited.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2014)

OOC: Can we all roll, even if we lack points in Knowledge (Dungeoneering)?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2014)

ooc: Untraind knowledge rolls at best result in a max of 10.


----------



## kinem (Oct 31, 2014)

"I don't know much about molds, but it seems like it could be bad to breathe in" Menik says.

He casts _detect magic_ and looks through the doorway.


----------



## jbear (Oct 31, 2014)

Maui's face softens. "Ah ... thinking, thinking ... no. Sorry. Maui does not know nothing after all. But Maui sure has te bad feeling about te dead waking up soon. Be ready." 

After Menik shares his knowledge with the group Maui calls Taniwha to his side and begins to pray with his rod in hand. "Tane, send Maui te power in this house of death..." As he continues chanting in his sharp native tongue the cheetah's muscles ripple at first, and then Maui's do. He takes out a wand as he puts the rod away and taps Taniwha on the side of the mouth. And then Maui's body begins to stretch and change, dark stripes marking his skin, muscles popping and tearing until he stands in his massive dire tiger form once more. His mouth stretches wide, as fangs and claws grow stronger and sharper than usual and his skin grows unnaturally hard. A low growl indicates that he is now ready to enter further into the tomb.

If the others also seem ready he moves forward into the room, keeping away from contact with either the tombs or the mold. 

[sblock=Actions]
Cast Bull Strength on Taniwha, then Maui using Rod of Lesser Extend (16 mins duration)
Cast Barkskin on self using Rod of Lesser Extend (160 mins duration)
Use Wand of Magic Fang on Taniwha's bite (1 min)
Wild Shape into Dire Tiger form
Cast Greater Magic Fang on self (8 hours duration) [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (24) (Touch 14 (17); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 74 Current: 70
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception), Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins)
Poisoned (-1 STR)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+12)/+8(+7); 1d6+6 (+5) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
Wild Shape: 2/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (24) , touch 15 (18) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +14 (16); 2d6+8 (+10) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 (+16) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+10) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 1/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Magic Fang (Bite 1 min), Bull Strength (16 mins)


Bite: +11 (+14); 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 (+13) ; 1d3+4 (+6)  dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2014)

"I still say, lets burn it." Mumbles the swordsman.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Well, Maui is using 8 rounds to buff and put away items.  Anyone else doing the same?[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 3, 2014)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=OOC]Well, Maui is using 8 rounds to buff and put away items.  Anyone else doing the same?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]That might seem like a lot if we were in combat, but out of combat that is actually only 48 seconds of waiting time. I don't think his companions would grow too uncomfortable waiting that long. (But yeah, if you have buffs, I have a feeling that this room full of tombs  ... and an untouched tomb at our back ... is a good place to have your buffs up. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2014)

ooc: entering stat block to indicate his preparations

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) 
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 77/79
Init +2, CMB +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 CMD 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

Attack
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2014)

As Maui begins casting spells, Weel cocks his head and studies the cold room. The chittering of the unseen voices rises and falls, then Weel shrugs. 

"If the mold doesn't bite, I don't see why we can't let it alone," he says. :"Not that I can tell you if it bites or not.

"Maybe we should touch it first to see, though?"

[sblock=ooc]Weel's cast most of his buffs at this point. What's left are round-duration and / or weapon buffs that-- not knowing what the mold is -- he's not going to burn, since it's unclear if it's something that would take weapon damage at all.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 26
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2014)

"That mold, It isn't talking to you Weel? Perhaps the building needing to talk about why it is so cold?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2014)

Weel shrugs and shakes his head 

[sblock=ooc]He doesn't have any ranks in Know: Dungeon, either.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2014)

Unsure what is to come, Menik waits while Maui prepares for battle.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 12, 2014)

After Maui gets ready buffing up and then changing forms into a big tiger again, he steps into the room.  The fuzz is dry, so it is not slippery.  But, stone on stone starts grinding as the lid of the sarcophagus starts sliding off.  Something that has been dead for a long time sits up, covered in a thick coat of brown mold.  The room has now gotten colder, a bitter cold.  Having been just woken up, it is moving a bit slow.

[sblock=Vincenzo]From the engineering check, the cold doesn't seem to be coming from the brown fuzz throughout the room.  It is too thin to be that annoying.  It seems to be coming from in the sarcophagi.  
What ever just sat up, you don't know what it is, but it is really scary.  You are paralyzed with fear.[/sblock][sblock=Menik]There is something magical inside the middle sarcophagus.  The type would be necromantic.
The creature that sat up is a Mummy.  Most famous for their curses.  If hit by a mummy, the victim suffers a rot curse that requires remove curse, followed by removed disease immediately.  Those killed by Mummy Rot cannot be raised.[/sblock][sblock=Weel and Lem]With the angle through the door, you haven't seen the cause of the commotion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Round 1] 
70-8/74.AC 21 Q29 ~ Maui ~ MA 304r,  LS 3902r, DPaS 406r, Light 4694r, DPoison 4731r BStr 153r Bark 1594r GMF 4799r ~   just 1 STR drain Maui Despair Will Save (1d20+11=27) success, non-lethal cold damage (3d6=8)
50/50 AC 26 M27 ~ Taniwha ~ MA 304r BStr 152r MF 6r ~ 
77/79 AC 20 L29 ~ Vincenzo ~ Vincenzo Despair Will Save (1d20+3=4) failed, paralized (1d4=2) rds
64/85 AC 23+3 N28 ~ Weel ~ MVest 4508r, IronWeap 522r, LB 523r, SoF 25r, Levitate 50r ~ 
51/51 AC 17 M29 ~ Menik ~ MA 1869r   ~  Menik Despair Will Save (1d20+6=17) success, Kn Religion (1d20+15=16)
38/38 AC 23 N27 ~ Lem ~ 

??/?? AC ??  R29 Scary creature 

The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Yellow triangle= paralyzed
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2014)

[sblock=dirty word]"Merda" (Google translator, Italian)
2 rounds?!? I am stuck for 2 stinkin rounds?!?Scheiße! [/sblock]

A curse word is heard leaving Vincenzo's lips in a strained voice. He stands paralyzed with abject fear in his eyes. What ever is going through his mind it must be something worse then anything he has ever imagined.


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2014)

"Don't let it strike you! It's touch is a curse and disease. Those who die that way can't be raised!"

The living seem to have one advantage over this undead: speed. Menik casts a spell hoping to increase that advantage.

ooc: Cast _haste_ on the party.

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 51/51
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +9 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 3+1& 3rd, 2+1& 4th
concentration: +12 (+5 Int, +7 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3),
         chill touch (7 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+7 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (50', 5d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (empty slot)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 7 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 7 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +12) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (7 targets, 7 rounds) (cast)
         halt undead (170', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 7 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (9d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 680' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: none prepared

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2014)

Weel frowns as Vincenzo seems to stop moving, then further as Menik calls out his warning. The frown melts as he feels Menik's magics flow through him.

"Oh, fast! I like fast!" Weel says. He clank-streaks around Maui's hulking form, saying "I don't want to say you're fat, Maui, but you _do_ make it harder to get through a door, and ... oh, my."

Weel stops talking as he sees the undead creature, but does not appear to be cowed by it. He sidesteps his way around Maui's oversized form, then, slashing at the creature. While he wasn't held in place at the sight of the creature, Weel's slice does seem to be at an awkward angle.

[sblock=ooc]Will Save. (1d20+8=27)

Since that's what Maui got, I'm going to assume it's a success. I can retcon if I'm wrong.

I though we were blocked off, then remembered we can move through allied squares, so move: to N29, O29, P29, Q28. Gains +1 on attack from Dance of Blades ability for moving at least 10'

Standard: attack the thing with the thing: 

Greatsword attack w/ Haste, Dance of Blades, Power Attack (Furious Focus); Damage with Lead Blades, Power Attack (1d20+14=16, 3d6+11=22)

I don't suppose this thing is really squishy? Probably a miss.

Bollocks. I totally should have thought to change Weel's weapon to one with reach since Menik told us the undead has Bad Touch. Ah, well, he'd have lost Lead Blades and an action, so I'll just have to remember for next time.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 27
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 attack, +1 dodge to AC, +1 dodge to Reflex, +30 ft move, add 1 attack on full attack) 6/7 rounds



*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 13, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] So the creature is sitting down, effectively prone, correct? [/sblock]

Maui feels Menik's spell surge through his already pulsing form. He lets out a devastating roar as he sets to tearing the mold covered dead creature into pieces. Two savage bites land on the sitting creature, the second closing around the vulnerable throat with a sickening crack of a snapping spine. Maui attempts to hold the horror down as his foreclaws shred its chest. One of his paws dig deeply into the putrid corpse and refuse to let go. 

Taniwha understanding the meaning of his master's call, darts into the room, taking the chance to dance around the undead, spurred with Menik's unnatural speed, catching it with a terrible bite of his own from behind.

The power of the two felines is devastating... and the terrible undead finds itself unlife on a short tether that seems to be fast running out. 

[sblock=Actions]
Full Power Attack with Haste vs prone (-4 AC) moldy undead horror
Bite: 1d20+15=25 2d6+14=20 dmg; Bite (Haste) 1d20+15=35 2d6+14=20 dmg (possible Crit: confirm: 1d20+15=25 Extra 2d6+14 Crit dmg=+23 dmg); L Claw: 1d20+15=17 2d4+14=18 dmg; R Claw: 1d20+15=32 2d4+14=17 dmg
Damage Rolls
Max Possible Damage assuming Crit is confirmed: 20+43+18+17= 98 dmg
1st Grab Attempt (Bite): 1d20+19=20 Nat. 1 Fails
2nd Grab Attempt (Bite + Haste): 1d20+19=24
3rd Grab Attempt (R Claw) ... If Already Grabbed from Bite can I Pin?: 1d20+19=34

If L Claw Actually hit and pinning is possible if you can grapple and pin in the same round would try and pin if not already achieved. (Let me know if necessary, or just go ahead and roll it. I doubt L Claw hit any way, unless being in sitting position is indeed prone, might be enoguh to hit)

Taniwha moves to S28 avoiding OAtks with Acrobatics (1d20+10=14 ) (following Maui's instructions as he now speaks feline) and Bites prone, grappled undead with Power Attack with Flanking 

Bite with Power Attack with Flanking (+2)  vs Prone (-4 ac) grappled (-2 ac) undead: 
1d20+19+2 flank=31 for 1d6+11=17 dmg


Summary: 
Maui: 3 Attacks look like hitting; crit looks likely to confirm
Potential Dmg: 20+43+18?+17 dmg = 98 dmg (If L Claw missed: 80 dmg)
Possibly Grappled (and pinned?); Maui also gains grappled condition if successful

Taniwha: May have provoked OAtk to move in to attack (S28)
Attack look like to have hit for 17 dmg

Possible Total Potential Dmg: 98+17=115 dmg (If L Claw missed: 97 dmg)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (25) (Touch 14 (18); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 74 Current: 70 (62)
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 (+9) Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception), Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins) Haste
Poisoned (-1 STR)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+12)/+8(+7); 1d6+6 (+5) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
Wild Shape: 2/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +14 (17); 2d6+8 (+10) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 (+17) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+10) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 1/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (27)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 (+12) Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Magic Fang (Bite 1 min), Bull Strength (16 mins) Haste


Bite: +11 (+15); 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 (+14) ; 1d3+4 (+6) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2014)

Lem moves at his heightened speed, stopping next to Maui and just short of the rising evil creature.  "I've been waiting for a special occasion to use this.  Looks like that time is here."  With that, the halfling cook pulls forth a flask of some unknown liquid and tosses it at the creature.

Actions
[sblock]
Lem moves to P28 and throws a flask of holy water at the undead.  He burns a point of ki to gain an extra 20 feet range increment so he takes no attack penalty.  Of course, all this only happens if he makes his will save.

1d20+9=28, 1d20+7=22, 1d20+10=23, 2d4=3
Looks like I have a 28 to will save, 22 to initiative, 23 on the ranged touch attack, but only 3 damage from the flask... 

I do not have holy water throws normally in my mini-stats, but it has a normal range of 10 feet (plus 20 feet from my burning a ki point), and does 2d4 points of damage.  Lem also has a BAB of +5 and dex bonus of +5, for a total of +10 to attack rolls.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 44/44
AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +5, CMB: +6, CMD: 23
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9
Speed: 40' 

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +12 = [BAB (5) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +12/+12/+7 = [Monk(7) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 7/7 points
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2014)

"MMMMMMMummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy" stammers the usually brave swordsman.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 15, 2014)

Just after Menik shouts to not let the creature touch you, the two cats go claw and bite the beast.  Apparently Menik needs to learn how to speak like a feline.   The two cats tear apart the bones and rags in short order, leaving nothing wiggling on its own.   The cold is definitely coming from the brown stuff that was covering the creature and inside the sarcophagus. It is painfully bitter.

[sblock=Combat Round 2] 
70/74.AC 21 Q29 ~ -8-11 NL Maui ~ MA 303r,  LS 3901r, DPaS 405r, Light 4693r, DPoison 4730r BStr 152r Bark 1593r GMF 4798r ~   just 1 STR drain Fort save vs. Disease (1d20+9=28) success, nonlethal cold damage (3d6=11)
50/50 AC 26 M27 ~ -13 NL Taniwha ~ MA 303r BStr 151r MF 5r ~ Fort save vs. Disease (1d20+7=26), nonlethal cold damage (3d6=13)
77/79 AC 20 L29 ~ Vincenzo ~ paralyzed 1 rd
64/85 AC 23+3 N28 ~ -4 NL Weel ~ MVest 4507r, IronWeap 521r, LB 522r, SoF 24r, Levitate 49r ~ nonlethal cold damage (3d6=4)
51/51 AC 17 M29 ~ Menik ~ MA 1868r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 N27 ~ Lem ~ 

??-15-32-18-13-12-3/?? AC ??  R29 Mummy - not moving any more, in pieces

The spiked grates are indeed difficult terrain.
The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Yellow triangle= paralyzed
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 16, 2014)

Maui let out a roar as the cold continued to seep its claws into his body. But with the magic surging through his body, now was not the time to retreat. Forward at all costs. He could only hope that the cold would kill him slowly enough that he had enough time  finish dealing with the undead in the tombs. 

With a growl at Taniwha he padded up to the next sarcophagus. He had felt the mold covered creature's fear wash over him. And he had felt the curse reach for him and Taniwha as they tore it to shreds. He reached out for Tane's power, preparing to resist the curse if and when the next one emerged. 

Taniwha, meanwhile, obeying his master's growl, padded up beside the next sarcophagus as well, ready to bite anything that might emerge. 

[sblock=Actions] Maui moves to the head of next sarcophagus TU29/30 and casts Guidance on himself.
Tells Taniwha to move to the same spot of the next sarcophagus (W28), to flank with him and bite anything that might emerge. (Prepares Power atk Bite if casket opens) [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2014)

Lem tucks his vial of holy water back into his belt.  "Well... that was messy...", he says as he moves forward and peers into the sarcophagus.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 44/44
AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +5, CMB: +6, CMD: 23
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9
Speed: 40'

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +12 = [BAB (5) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +12/+12/+7 = [Monk(7) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 7/7 points
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2014)

Weel frowns and shivers as he feels the emanating cold. 

"Some doors don't like staying open," he opines, and tries to quickly close the sarcophogus to seal in the painful cold emanating from it and its now dismembered occupant, then he darts forward to aid the big and small cats with whatever the next sarcophagus contains.

[sblock=ooc]As above. Move or standard action to close the sarcophagus and block the nasty cold from the brown stuff if possible (you'd said the thin layer elsewhere wasn't of the damaging sort, I believe?), then use Hasted speed to move up with the others.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 27
*HP:*85  Current: 64
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 attack, +1 dodge to AC, +1 dodge to Reflex, +30 ft move, add 1 attack on full attack) 6/7 rounds



*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2014)

_Impressive. Maui's a beast in more ways than one._

With little he could do right away to help, Menik readies himself to cast magic missiles as soon as a mummy arises from the second sarcophagus, if that were to happen.

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 51/51
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +9 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 3+1& 3rd, 2+1& 4th
concentration: +12 (+5 Int, +7 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3),
         chill touch (7 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+7 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (50', 5d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (empty slot)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 7 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 7 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +12) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (7 targets, 7 rounds) (cast)
         halt undead (170', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 7 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (9d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 680' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: none prepared

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2014)

"Wwwwhat wwwwwassss tttthatttt?" Stammers the swordsman.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 7, 2014)

The cats move forward, expecting more of the same from the next sarcophagus.  Lem steps forward into the bitter cold to do a lookie-loo.  But, it is Weal that works on shutting down the danger, by closing the heavy lid on the stone box, blocking quite a bit of the cold.  But, the brown mold has been stirred and trashed, so it is now floating in the air too.

The middle sarcophagus opens, revealing more extreme cold and another undead abomination that looks just like the first.  Except, this one is wearing a platinum headband with inlaid opals.  It sits up and a wave of despair spreads through the room along with the bone chilling cold.  Both Tainiwha and Weel succumb to the sense of hopelessness. 

[sblock=Combat Round 3] 
70/74.AC 21 Q29 ~ -19-5-9 NL Maui ~ MA 302r,  LS 3900r, DPaS 404r, Light 4692r, DPoison 4729r BStr 151r Bark 1592r GMF 4797r ~   just 1 STR drain cold damage (3d6=10)/2=5, second source of cold (3d6=9), Will vs. Despair (1d20+11=18) success
50/50 AC 26 M27 ~ -13-5-9 NL Taniwha ~ MA 302r BStr 150r MF 4r ~ cold damage (3d6=10)/2=5, second source of cold (3d6=9), Will vs. Despair (1d20+5=15) failed, not providing flank, rounds paralyzed (1d4=2)
77/79 AC 20 L29 ~ Vincenzo ~ free from paralysis
64/85 AC 23+3 N28 ~ -4-5-9 NL Weel ~ MVest 4506r, IronWeap 520r, LB 521r, SoF 23r, Levitate 48r ~ cold damage (3d6=10)/2=5, second source of cold (3d6=9), Will vs. Despair (1d20+8=10) fail, paralyzed rounds (1d4=1)
51/51 AC 17 M29 ~ Menik ~ MA 1867r   ~ Readied MM Magic Missile damage (4d4+4+3=17) triggered before mummy's action, so you still get an action this round
38/38 AC 23 N27 ~ -5 NL Lem ~ cold damage (3d6=10)/2=5, Will vs. Despair (1d20+9=28) success

??-93/?? AC ??  R29 Mummy - not moving any more, in pieces, destroyed
??/??-17 AC ??  V29 Mummy - open sarcophagus, sit up, DESPAIR aura

The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Yellow triangle= paralyzed
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2014)

Move to R,28 
Actions: 
move - sheath rapier
move 30 feet, and ready bow as part of move action.

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: bow and arrow
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16)
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 77/79
Init +2, CMB +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 CMD 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

Attack
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2014)

Weel begins babbling on about "hungry brown cold," but whatever nonsense he was spouting dies in his throat as he sees the next undead. His wide eyes widen, his jaw drops, and for the nonce he can do nothing but gape at the latest threat the group faces.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2014)

"Excuse me.  Coming through.  Pardon me."  Lem slips by Weel and engages the mummy, his hands glowing with a fiery light as the cook leaps forward to attack.

OOC: Lem moves to V30.  Strike can be consider cold iron or silver for bypassing DR as he will spend one from ki pool.
Attack:
[roll0]
Damage:
[roll1]
Fire Damage:
[roll2]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 44/44
AC: 23, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 17
INIT: +7, BAB: +5, CMB: +6, CMD: 23
Fortitude: +6, Reflex:+11, Will: +9
Speed: 40'

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +12 = [BAB (5) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +12/+12/+7 = [Monk(7) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire/1d6+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 7/7 points
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 9, 2014)

Taniwha froze as the second mummy emerged from its tomb. Maui did anything but. His bestial frame bore down upon the undead creature as it sat up. The first bite grabbed it hard on the shoulder. The second snapped har on its neck and held firm. And as his powerful paws tore into its rotting flesh Maui managed to pin the creature down and with little to do but wait to continue to be torn to shreds. 

[sblock=Actions]
Full Power Attack with Haste vs prone (-4 AC) Mummy
Bite: 1d20+15=26 2d6+14=17 dmg; Bite (Haste) 1d20+15=34 (possible Crit: confirmed: 1d20+15=33 Total Dmg: 4d6+28= 38 dmg); L Claw: 1d20+15=17 2d4+14=22 dmg; R Claw: 1d20+15=27 2d4+14=19 dmg
Damage Rolls
Grapple and Subsequent Pin Attempts:  
Bite Grapple 1d20+19=37 (Assume that succeeds) 
Subsequent Pin Attempts: Bite (Haste) 1d20+19=32; L Claw (if hit): 1d20+19=25; R CLaw: 1d20+19=39 (natural 20) 
Conclusion: Seems to be Grappled and Pinned sitting (prone)


Damage Calculations:
Max Dmg if all hit: 17 + 38 + 22 + 19 = 96 dmg
Dmg if L Claw misses: 17 +38 +19 = 74 dmg

Conditions Details:
Grappled: Can't Move; -4 DEX (-2 AC); -2 Atk & CM except grapple and escape grapple
Cast Spell Concentration DC 24 + Spell Level 

Pinned: Can't Move: No DEX Bonus; -4 AC; No casting spells with Somatic Components

Prone: -4 Atk, -4 AC vs melee, +4 AC vs Ranged

Will use Guidance (+1) bonus in save vs Mummy Rot
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (25) (Touch 14 (18); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 74 Current: 70 (48)
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 (+9) Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception), Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins) Haste
Poisoned (-1 STR)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+12)/+8(+7); 1d6+6 (+5) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
Wild Shape: 2/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +14 (17); 2d6+8 (+10) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 (+17) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+10) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 1/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (27)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 (+12) Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Magic Fang (Bite 1 min), Bull Strength (16 mins) Haste, Paralysed (1/2 rounds)


Bite: +11 (+15); 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 (+14) ; 1d3+4 (+6) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 10, 2014)

If the mummy survives Maui's mauling, Menik attacks it with more magic missiles.

ooc: damage [roll0]

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 51/51
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +9 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 3+1& 3rd, 2+1& 4th
concentration: +12 (+5 Int, +7 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1 or 2)
         chill touch (7 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+7 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (50', 5d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (empty slot)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 7 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 7 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +12) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (7 targets, 7 rounds) (cast)
         halt undead (170', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 7 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (9d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 680' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: none prepared

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 14, 2014)

Lem squeezes around Maui and gets up there.  With a bit of internal essence, his hands start to burn as he strikes the mummy.  The mummy is barely affected as just a few of its bandages sizzle and spark a bit.  But, the brown fuzz that was all over the creature did notice.  The mold pretty much explodes in a growth spurt, feeding on the heat of the fire and overflowing the sarcophagus, spilling out on to the floor.

Maui is a flurry of fur and claws, tearing apart the undead creature, but it still has some wiggle in it.  That is, until four bolts of magical energy comes from the other room, zooming around the big cat and striking the mummy squarely. 
[sblock=Maui OOC]You may have the form of the dire tiger, but you don't have the feats of one.  So, since you don't have Improved Crit (Bite) as a druid, the 19 die roll wasn't a crit.  And while he was prone, he also had cover from the sarcophagus itself.  So, the one claw attack did miss.  DR is also negating quite a bit of the damage you normally do.  At least Menik was able to finish him off.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 4] 
70/74.AC 21 Q29 ~ -33-14 NL Maui ~ MA 301r,  LS 3899r, DPaS 403r, Light 4691r, DPoison 4728r BStr 150r Bark 1591r GMF 4796r ~   just 1 STR drain NL cold damage (3d6=14), Maui Fort save+guidance vs. Mummy Rot (1d20+9+1=18) success
50/50 AC 26 M27 ~ -27-14 NL Taniwha ~ MA 301r BStr 149r MF 3r ~ not providing flank, Despair paralyzed 1rd NL cold damage (3d6=14)
77/79 AC 20 L29 ~ Vincenzo ~ 
64/85 AC 23+3 N28 ~ -18-14 NL Weel ~ MVest 4505r, IronWeap 519r, LB 520r, SoF 22r, Levitate 47r ~  Despair paralysis wore off, NL cold damage (3d6=14) 
51/51 AC 17 M29 ~ Menik ~ MA 1866r   ~ 
38/38 AC 23 N27 ~ -5-14 NL Lem ~ 10 NL cold damage (3d6=14)


??-93/?? AC ??  R29 Mummy - not moving any more, in pieces, destroyed
??-17-2-3-12-12-15-19/?? AC ??  V29 Mummy - not moving any more, in pieces, destroyed

The yellow light crystal is overhead.
Red circle=grappled
Yellow triangle= paralyzed
Blue circle=prone
blue X=unconscious
red X=dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2014)

"Well. Fine. Next time, I'll just go charging in too. I don't even know why I didn't charge in to the last mummy." Says the venzin swordsman , lowering his drawn bow. he stows the arow and bow, draws his mace and wades in, not knowing what the brown fuzz does.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2014)

"Someone check that last sarcophagus!" Lem loudly suggests as he shivers from the cold he just endured.  He helps seal this second sarcophagus, if cold is seeping from it like it did the last one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2014)

Vincenzo is about to head to the last sarcophagus when he stops at the mid-step, "Just out of curiosity, what is the best kind of weapon against these abominations?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2014)

"A 10-foot pole," Lem grunts.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2014)

**sigh**" Well, I figured this needs to be done anyway. I remember those zobies . . . . ." He changes his weapons again to his beloved rapier. "Here goes."

**opens sarcophagus**


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2014)

As the mummy falls and the brown substance expands, Weel seems to recall himself. Or as much of himself as the touched oracle ever recalled.

"Ooh!" he says, pointing to the mold that has spread to the floor. "It's hungry for fire! Clever, clever Lem for finding out what it eats!"

"Feed a fever, starve a ... well, of course! Menik!" Weel calls over his shoulder to the elven mage. "Can you make things cold? If the fuzzy likes hot, I expect it hates cold!"

[sblock=ooc]Delaying for now to see if Menik has any cold spells, since Lem's made it clear fire has an expansive effect.

If we can deal with the chilling brown stuff, that's less to contend with before we get close enough to deal with the last sarcophagus.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 27
*HP:*85  Current: 64 (32 NL damage)
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 attack, +1 dodge to AC, +1 dodge to Reflex, +30 ft move, add 1 attack on full attack) 6/7 rounds



*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (4/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Menik had watched the mold's growth spurt with great interest. He replies "You may be right Weel, but this is no time to experiment. Heal Taniwha if you can."

Since Vincenzo is already opening the last sarcophagus - an action Menik would have advised against since the party is not yet ready for it - Menik readies himself to once again cast magic missiles at an emerging mummy.

ooc: damage [roll0]

[sblock=ooc]Menik could use his one arcane bond spell to cast ray of frost or frost fall, but at this point there would be little benefit if I understand the map correctly. Also, in-character, using cold against the already cold mold seems like a long shot. OOC, of course, we all know it's brown mold and what kills it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 51/51
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +9 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 3+1& 3rd, 2+1& 4th
concentration: +12 (+5 Int, +7 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 2 (or 3 with this post))
         chill touch (7 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+7 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (50', 5d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (empty slot)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 7 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 7 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +12) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (7 targets, 7 rounds) (cast)
         halt undead (170', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 7 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (9d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 680' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: none prepared

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2014)

Ooc: I was waiting for someone to tell him to stop, actually


----------



## jbear (Dec 22, 2014)

As Vincenzo moves towards teh last sarcophagus with intention of opening it, Maui's massive Dire Tiger form whirls around and roars in his face. Hackles up and crouched down menacingly, the swordsman has to decide whether he is going to dare make his way past his savage friend who seems to have either lost his mind or is strongly opposed to the last sarcophagus being opened.

Meanwhile Taniwha remains totally paralysed under the mummy's linger aura of horror. If someone doesn't do something fast the feline will surely sucumb to the overpowering cold any second. 

[sblock=OOC] I don't know if it is too late but Maui will go so far as to swat Vincenzo with non-lethal damage to prevent him approaching the last sarcophagus. 

Taniwha will no doubt drop to unconscious unless healed immediately. Now seems the time for Weel to drop some healing on the group if possible, or on Taniwha at least. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2014)

"Maui? Uh, *ahem" He takes a step back, "If you are trying to tell me something, then I think I get the clue here." He takes another step back and lowers his weapon. "Hey guys, I think I will hold off and see if we can warm this place up, eh?"

ooc: Face to face with a dire tiger is not something he would wish  . . . . .ever


----------



## jkason (Dec 31, 2014)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

Weel shrugs. 

"I don't talk kitty, but maybe he's upset because the littler kitty is cold. He's shivering a lot. Here, kitty, the jibber jabbers know a little bit about warming a body up."

Weel reaches out a hand to the shivering, dumbfounded cat, and swirling motes of light spring into existence. They run from Weel's hands along the surface of the cat's fur, then disappear beneath it. While it does nothing to bring the cat back to it's senses, it doesn't seem quite so unsteady on its pegs any more.

[sblock=ooc]Weel can't channel, so healing is one action at a time. In the interest of action economy, best he  burns a higher level spell than spend the next several rounds fighting a losing battle against the cold: 

Cure Serious Wounds Taniwha: 3D8+9 = [7, 8, 1]+9 = 25


[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 27
*HP:*85  Current: 64 (32 NL damage)
*Senses:* Perception 6, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +8
*Spell Resistance:* 14 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 attack, +1 dodge to AC, +1 dodge to Reflex, +30 ft move, add 1 attack on full attack) 6/7 rounds



*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +12/+07 = [BAB (06/01) + STR (05) + Enhance (01)]
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 17, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, I think we're calling this.  If people are interested, I'll run a brief final battle.  Otherwise, I'll post a wrap-up in the next few days and get you back in the DWI.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2015)

ooc: I would prefer to do a final battle! [please]


----------



## kinem (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: I would prefer to do a final battle! [please]




ooc: Agreed.


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]I've no strong preference either way, so if most folks want to fight it out, I'm game[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 19, 2015)

The mummies are destroyed, and with Taniwha now conscious it's a simple matter of retreating a short distance.  Deprived of heat, the brown mold quickly falls dormant and begins to shrivel, and it's the work of a few minutes to cleanse it completely with a bit of magical cold.

A search of the mummies' bodies and sarcophagi reveals little.  Evidently, they were placed here as guardians, and their master didn't particularly care to entrust his servants with any valuables.  Even the mummy dust, which might otherwise be valuable to an alchemist, is rendered largely worthless by the presence of brown mold.

Proceeding further into the dungeon, the hallway opens into a moderately large chamber filled with closely-spaced pillars. Unlike the rest of the dungeon, the floors and ceiling here are made of polished slabs of colored glass.  Each seems to have a different color, and on the whole the effect is rather tacky.  On the far side of the room, a closed door leads onward.

[sblock=Basic Map]This isn't quite the right map, but it will do for now.  Yes, the center pillar is different, but you can't see details from the hallway.  







5' wide pillars, 5' space between pillars.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]I don't think it's worthwhile to go through the brown mold clean-up at this point.  An easy solution would be Ray of Frost, so that's what I'm assuming you're doing.

Any healing you'd like to do, preparations you'd like to make, or rolls you'd like to make, go ahead.  Nothing is threatening you at the moment.  Also, the original adventure plan had one more encounter before the boss, and I think it makes more sense to leave it in.

I'll will go through XP in the next few days to see if anyone leveled.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2015)

"So, no hungry brown cold, no nasty mummies. Just a garish room of glass. Is being a necromancer such a bland way of life that they have rooms such as these to remind them of what they lost?"
Actions: 


[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 77/79
Init +2, CMB +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 CMD 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

Attack
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## kinem (Feb 19, 2015)

OOC: Systole, thanks for taking over the DM role.

Menik does not have any cold spells prepared today. He can cast _ray of frost_ once but only by using up his arcane bond spell for the day, which he is not willing to do since the mold can be bypassed without that. So, the brown mold is still there.


----------



## Systole (Feb 19, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]I saw you had an open cantrip slot, and since there's no time pressure, I thought Menik could learn Ray of Frost.  If that's not the case, then Maui can talk a winter spirit into making it happen.  It's honestly more important to me to make a clean break here, because the mummy/brown mold encounter is (a) fiddly, (b) not the kind of encounter that plays to my strengths as a GM, and (c) several weeks past its expiration date.

TLDR: Sorry if the transition is a bit rough, but I'm invoking GM fiat and moving on to the next encounter, Ray of Frost or no.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2015)

Lem says, "Ya know, if I was the paranoid sort I'd wonder if the different colored slabs in front of us did something special based on the color.  Anybody want me to start prancing around out there and testing the theory?"  Lem takes a copper piece out of his pocket as he says this and flips it onto a color a few feet away to give the idea a quick check.

OOC: Thanks, Systole.


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Detect magic is an opposition school spell for Menik so it's taking up 2 of his 4 cantrip slots.

However, he has an open 1st level slot. He can prepare ray of frost with that.

As long as he's preparing spells, he'll go ahead and fill up his new 4th level slots.

We should figure out what healing was done.[/sblock] 

Menik says "Be careful Lem. I bet this is another trap."

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 51/51
Init +3, CMB +4, CMD 17, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +6; Perception +9 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +4 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +4 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+3, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 3+1& 3rd, 2+1& 4th
concentration: +12 (+5 Int, +7 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1)
         chill touch (7 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+7 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (50', 5d6+3, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (0th level) ray of frost& (1d3+3)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 7 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+3, Reflex neg DC 19, 160' range, 7 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+4,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +12) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (7 targets, 7 rounds) (cast)
         halt undead (170', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 7 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (9d6+3, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 680' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: (3rd level) haste, ball lightning& (3d6, 3d6, 1st attack +3 damage) (x2)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used to restore a magic missile)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2015)

"Uh, no, no prancing on glass floors unless it is meant to be pranced upon and as Menik just said, It has to be a trap."


----------



## jbear (Feb 20, 2015)

Maui had moved defensively over to Taniwha's side sensing his companion was badly suffering from the cold. Gripping him by the back of the neck he dragged Taniwha unceremoniously from the room back to the safety of the area filled with fake treasure. He waited there until his wounds could be tended and the room cleared of mold. 

Once they had recoverd as well as possible and cleared the room of the freezing fungus, and were ready to take on the next challenge Maui regarded the tacky multicoloured tiled floor with a puzzled look having reverted to his human form. He looked to Menik who was the resident puzzle master and then back to the possibly trapped floor. "You know, Maui does not like te traps. Maybe Maui can pray to Tane for help. If Maui was te Wind, I pick you up and carry you to te other side. No touching te floor. No touching te trap?" 

Maui searches the room intently for any signs that there might be a threat to flying creatures that might spoil his plan.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks Systole, much appreciated your taking the game to its conclusion. 

Healing: By my calculations Maui took 47 non lethal damage in the encounter and Taniwha took 41 non lethal damage. I am not entirely certain my interpretation of NLDmg works but I am guessing that effectively Taniwha currently has 17/58 HPs and Taniwha has 23/74 (only 4 real damage).

Taniwha received 25 Hps of healing from Weel which takes him back to 34 HPs

My CLW wand has only one charge remaining so I don't know if someone can spare me some usage of your healing wand. Maui and Taniwha tend to get up close to where the hurt is during a battle, so we probably need them healthy for the final encounter. 

Given the dimensions of the room in front of us which looks to be another trap, I am going to revert back to human form. How long are you ajudicating the clean up took us Systole (for buffs and how long I have left with them). Maui will use his last wand charge on himself healing 4 real HP of damage which also heals 4 non lethal damage as well. That will take Maui's effective HPs to 31. He will then drink his 2 potions of CLW to heal another 13 HPs of non lethal damage leaving his effective HPs at 44 HPs

Regards to this room, Maui could turn into a medium air elemental (100 ft perfect flight movement) and carry people to the stairs on the other side one by one: Vincenzo first as meat shield, Weel, Lem, Taniwha and then Menik last as our fragile but very useful mage. That might bypass the challenge fairly quickly and get us on to the final encounter more swiftly. 

The only question that remains would be if Menik (or anyone else) could detect a danger to flying creatures that might foil such a simple and easy plan. Maui will try to detect anything with straight perception (Roll=18 or 16 if Aspect of the Falcon has expired) that might stick out as an anti flying type element to the trap. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 8 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (25) (Touch 14 (18); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 74 Current: 74 (44)
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +8 (+9) Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception), Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins) 
Poisoned (-1 STR)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+12)/+8(+7); 1d6+6 (+5) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
Wild Shape: 2/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +14 (17); 2d6+8 (+10) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 (+17) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+10) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 0/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 0/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (27)
HP: 58 Current: 58 (42)
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 26 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 (+12) Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Bull Strength (16 mins) 


Bite: +11 (+15); 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +11 (+14) ; 1d3+4 (+6) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2015)

"I'll check for magic." Menik casts _detect magic_ and scans the pillared room.

ooc: perception [roll0]

ooc: Menik doesn't have the depth of combat experience that a fighter would but with more hp than an ogre he's hardly fragile


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2015)

kinem said:


> but with more hp than an ogre he's hardly fragile





ooc: What an interesting, and somewhat sound, comparative evaluation.

Vincenzo looks over and around Menik's head hoping to see what the caster can see.


----------



## Systole (Feb 23, 2015)

*GM:*  I went through XP totals.  I think everyone has a level-up coming.  Note: I counted the last encounter as 2 mummies and 1 brown mold for 3800 XP, rendered on 17 Feb 2015.  I believe that this means all of you have level-ups coming.


*Weel Naxel* leveled to *10th* on 22 Feb 2015 with *71035 XP*.  Current: 71151 XP.
*Maui *leveled to *9th* on 31 Oct 2014 with *50035 XP*.  Current: 64135 XP.
*Vincenzo *leveled to *9th* on 1 Nov 2014 with *50047 XP*.  Current: 64031 XP.
*Menik *leveled to *8th* on 5 Dec 2014 with *34026 XP*.  Current: 41906 XP.
*Lem the Cook* leveled to *8th* on 5 Dec 2014 with *34026 XP*.  Current: 41906 XP.

We'll get going again in a bit, after you all level and heal.


----------



## jbear (Feb 25, 2015)

ooc: Awesome. Maui (and Taniwha) have now levelled. Just need some warm hearted sould to whack them both over the head a few times with some healing magic.

[sblock=Lvl 9 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (25) (Touch 14 (18); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 83 Current: 83 (53)
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +9  Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception), Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins) 
Poisoned (-1 STR) = No longer poisoned: immune

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+12)/+8(+7); 1d6+6 (+5) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used, Empty Slot
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
5th: Empty Slot
Wild Shape: 2/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +14 (17); 2d6+8 (+10) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 (+17) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+10) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 0/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 0/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +8
AC: 23 (28)
HP: 74 Current: 74 (58)
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip) Fort: +8 Reflex: +12 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Bull Strength (16 mins) 


Bite: +13 (+17); 1d6+5 (+8) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +13 (+15) ; 1d3+5 (+7) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 4, 2015)

*GM:*  Get final healing and leveling done.  Moving ahead tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2015)

ooc: Leveled up and ready


[sblock=Vincenzo's Level 9 stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 21 (Touch 15, FF 17) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 19 (Touch 13, FF 15)

HP: 99/101
Init +2, CMB +12,vs trip: +14, vs diarm: 16 CMD 25, vs trip: 27, vs disarm: 29
Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +4; Perception +10, Stealth +6

Attack
Rapier +17/+12 (1d6+8, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +12/+7 (1d8+3, 20/x3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2015)

Menik's been approved for 8th level and doesn't need healing.

[sblock=Menik mini stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 58/58
Init +3, CMB +5, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +7; Perception +10 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +5 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +5 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+4, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 4+1& 3rd, 3+1& 4th
concentration: +13 (+5 Int, +8 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1)
         chill touch (8 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+8 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+4, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (0th level) ray of frost& (1d3+4)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 8 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6 (+4 1st attack), Reflex neg DC 19, 180' range, 8 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +13) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (8 targets, 8 rounds) (x2) (cast 1)
         halt undead (180', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 8 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (10d6+4, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 800' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: (3rd level) haste, ball lightning& (3d6, 3d6, 1st attack +4 damage) (x2), summon monster IV

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used to restore a magic missile)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2015)

OOC: Lem is ready.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 50/50
AC: 25, AC Touch: 23, AC Flatfooted: 18
INIT: +8, BAB: +6, CMB: +8, CMD: 26
Fortitude: +7, Reflex:+13, Will: +10
Speed: 40'

Unarmed Strike: Attack: +14 = [BAB (6) + Dex (6) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d8+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +14/+14/+9/+9 = [Monk(7) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 8/8 points
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Ugh. Sorry. I've been unable to get on the boards for a week+ due to ... stuff. Then I just started looking to level Weel and realized one of his revelations requires min 11th level, so I have to figure that out. I'm sorry! I actually have some free time this weekend, so I can hopefully get this sorted tonight or tomorrow.

Or push on and I'll play Weel as still 9th level. I don't want to stall everyone else longer than they already have been. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 6, 2015)

*GM:*  Got hammered with work.  Update tomorrow.  Sorry for delay.


----------



## Systole (Mar 9, 2015)

Menik looks over the floor through with magical senses, and detects an aura of illusion magic emanating from each individual tile.  The aura around each tile seems to ebb and flow at odd intervals, however.  After a short time in thought, he believes he knows the particular spell responsible for the magic: Color Spray.  Each tile is trapped with a Color Spray spell, and probably resets fairly quickly.  Oddly, it looks like only about half the tiles are active at a time.  But ... it does explain the garish color scheme.

Maui peers at the light covering of dust throughout the next room, and recognizes the slithering tracks of a snake, or something like it -- and perhaps more than one.  Taniwha sniffs the air, but he can smell nothing like a snake at all.  In fact, he can't smell anything alive: nothing living has entered this room for decades.

[sblock=Basic Map]This isn't quite the right map, but I still haven't had the chance to make it pretty.  Yes, the center pillar is different, but you can't see details from the hallway.  







5' wide pillars, 5' space between pillars.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Stepping on (and possibly passing over) a tile has about a 30-50% chance to trigger a Color Spray spell.

If you wanted to be careful, Menik or someone else with Detect Magic could help direct someone on how to cross the floor safely.  Probably.

And of course, blindfolds would work too.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]wow, this room is chock foll of nasty surprises![/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 10, 2015)

[sblock=OOC] I can't imagine Maui really understanding such a complex magical trap. But if Menik remains the last to be transported (so he can maintain detect magic) and clearly explains what is required (where and when to move), then he will cross over in human form (first or after Vincenzo). He will carry Taniwha draped over his shoulders. On the other side he will take up a defensive position in Dire Tiger form, with Taniwha beside him and Vincenzo in front (I can lunge now too)... and being wounded I'm not too keen to take the brunt of damage this time around. Weel and Lem can then cross (or before Taniwha if you are keen to play meat shield this time). Then Menik could come across. [/sblock]

"Te snakes on te other side. Danger crossing. Danger on te other side waiting. Tell me how to cross Mighty Upoko!" Maui says to Menik. He drapes Taniwha over his shoulders and is ready for the group genius (Or Mighty Head as he called him) to help guide him over to the face danger.


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2015)

Menik's not sure what Maui just called him, but guesses it's his new nickname.

"The tiles are trapped and can unleash magical color sprays. The good news is that at least half the time each tile is inactive. I might be able to guide you across by detecting where the magic is at the moment as you go. It'd still be tricky, though. Flying over them might not help.

A color spray is not really that dangerous to those who've seen as many battles as we have and know how to remain focused. If you see it, it might stun you for a short time. It's really only dangerous if there are monsters around who can take advantage of the situation. If you wear a blindfold you'd be safe from the color sprays, though again, at risk from any monsters that may come.

Another thing is, there's something different about the central pillar. I can't tell more about it from here, but we all know that it might hold some new danger."

If any are willing to try it, Menik will attempt to direct them across the room.

[sblock=Menik stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 58/58
Init +3, CMB +5, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +7; Perception +10 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +5 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +5 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+4, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 4+1& 3rd, 3+1& 4th
concentration: +13 (+5 Int, +8 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1)
         chill touch (8 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+8 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+4, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (0th level) ray of frost& (1d3+4)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 8 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6 (+4 1st attack), Reflex neg DC 19, 180' range, 8 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +13) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (8 targets, 8 rounds) (x2) (cast 1)
         halt undead (180', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 8 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (10d6+4, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 800' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: (3rd level) haste, ball lightning& (3d6, 3d6, 1st attack +4 damage) (x2), summon monster IV

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used to restore a magic missile)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Think I'm finally vaguely sorted. I had no idea Weel was also the only one able to do any healing right now. Sorry. [/sblock]

A flurry of small glowing jibber jabbers surround the druid and his companion. A smaller set cover Weel, who then cocks his head at the room before them.

"The jibber jabbers say they've learned an awful lot wandering this place," he says. "They're pretty sure they can actually pick one or two folks up and take them across the room with their eyes closed. If those folks took rope, The rest of us could cross the room blind, too. 

Or, the rock in this room are much tougher than the others. I think I might be able to convince them to build us a bridge, even!"

[sblock=ooc]Cure Critical maui, tanhiwa: 4D8+10 = [1, 7, 6, 7]+10 = 31
4D8+10 = [2, 7, 4, 2]+10 = 25


Cure takes on nonlethal on a 1 to 1 ratio, so Maui heals up to 31 normal, then an additional 31 nonlethal. Thanhiwa does the same up to 25. Not fully healed, but I think he needs this last spell to get us through the room...

Cure Moderate on self: 2D8+10 = [5, 3]+10 = 18


Okay, Weel has one level 5 casting left. He knows both Telekinesis (from his curse at level up) and Wall of Stone, which is shapeable and he could make enough of to create a bridge. Problem is, I don't know for sure if the wall would block the colors spray effect or not. 

Telekinesis doesn't last long enough to get the full party across, but Weel could carry over one or two, at least (he can move 250 lbs of person at a time 20' / round for 10 rounds). We'd know for sure the moved person wouldn't get stunned, and have the added benefit of Weel being able to pull them back if there are secondary troubles in setting off the Color Spray (like that troubling snake track). 

thoughts?[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) Current: 27
*HP:*85  Current: 82 (14 NL damage)
*Senses:* Perception 8, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 
*Will:* +9
*Spell Resistance:* 15 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)


*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +13/+08
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (5/5 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
5th (2/3 remaining)(DC 18): Cure Light Wounds mass, Major Creation (metal only), Telekinesis, Wall of Stone. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 11, 2015)

[sblock=OOC] I could send an air elemental across and we could watch what happens when it eventually triggers the trap or reaches the other side and plan accordingly.

If I use my level 5 spell slot I can summon a large air elemental (immune to stun, (and other effects due to HD also)) to move across. If nothing happens Maui can also become a large air elemental (immune to stun) and ferry people across. 

I won't likely use that summons in battle (too busy mauling people), but having Telekenisis in a battle might be a game changer.

For now however, Maui doesn't really have the knowledge that becoming an air elemental or summoning one would have the immunity benefits it does. He really only came up with that idea because he thought not touching the floor of a trap would be a good idea. He will need to be told or prompted. So for now he will obediantly do what Menik says as he holds him as the Mighty Upoko, solver of traps. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2015)

ooc: knowledge (planes) check for Menik to know about elementals: [roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 12, 2015)

"If we can send in a distraction to trip the traps, that would be great.  Especially if they do not reset.  If not, I'll take my chances with them traps.  No blindfold for me," Lem decides.


----------



## kinem (Mar 12, 2015)

"I'm pretty sure they will reset. But, I can guide you across by detecting for the magic as you go, if you want to try it" Menik says.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2015)

"I would like o try an make it across on foot. I think I can resist well enough." Vincenzo adds his statement with bravado, then adds, "I am, however, leery of snakes especially if they are invisible. I do not see them now, so wonder if that is what is going on."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2015)

[sblock=commercial break for Maui]
I thought of Maui as I watched the opening of this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwlLC2PUrH8#t=18
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 15, 2015)

Lem sighs when he thinks of resetting traps.  "Looks like this may be unavoidable," he tells himself as he takes a bit of cloth and blindfolds himself.  "Alright... I'm ready when you all are."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2015)

"And I will be next." Announces Vincenzo. He tears a piece of cloth of to prepare to cross like Lem.


----------



## Systole (Mar 17, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]So Lem and Vincenzo are going in blindfolded.  Are the others doing anything, or just waiting on the near side and watching to see if they get eaten by snakes?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2015)

ooc:What?!? Snakes on a plane??? grid grief!


----------



## jbear (Mar 17, 2015)

Ooc: Maui will cross with no blindfold following Meniks instructions, Taniwha slung over shoulders in human form.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2015)

ooc: Menik will be guiding Maui as best he can based on his detection of magic. He'll also warn the others if they approach too closely to the central pillar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2015)

When Vincenzo hears the warning he has to ask, "So, what is wrong with the central pillar?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2015)

Menik replies to Vincenzo "That pillar looks different than the others. I don't know if there's a trap on it, but it wouldn't surprise me."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2015)

"Oh, well, That is very good to know. Thank you! I will wish to avoid that at ALL costs!"


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2015)

Weel shrugs. 

"I don't think it's nice to leave people alone, so I'll stay here with Menik until you're all across. But here: take one end of the rope with you, then the two of us can cross afterwards."

[sblock=ooc]Trying to catch up post-wedding. As above: Menik shouldn't be alone on one end of a room full of traps, but if the others are crossing, they might as well take a guide rope for us when  / if we finally cross ourselves. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2015)

"Thank you, Weel" Menik says. "Though I think this room is safe for now."

[sblock=OOC]Wedding? Congrats, jkason![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2015)

"Ah yes, always good to bring a rope across. Maui has his hands full with the king, so I will bring the rope across when I go."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2015)

Lem moves his heads towards the last speakers, his sight stopped by the blindfold.  "Is that my cue to enter the room?"


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]So what I have for a plan is that Menik guides Maui/Taniwha.  Weel will stay on the near side and guard Menik in case of traps.  Lem and Vincenzo are going to blindfold themselves and follow Maui.  Vincenzo will hold one end of a rope, so that presumably you could drag someone across later on?

I'll update this weekend unless I got something wrong.

FYI: If you need to remove the blindfold, it will be a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2015)

OOC: Yep, Lem plans to move with the blindfold on to ignore the worst of the traps.  I figure once he is in combat, he can take the thing off and fight normal as long as he remains rooted to one spot.


----------



## Systole (Mar 31, 2015)

Menik carefully directs Maui over the glowing tiles.  With every step, the colors shift ... yellow to green, green to pink, pink to blue.  It's almost hypnotic, if not particularly tasteful.  Under Menik's instruction, Maui is able to sidestep squares that were soon to trigger, and step on ones that were safe.  Lem and Vincenzo trigger several flashes, but being blindfolded, the magics have no effect other than making their teeth hurt slightly, as if they were chewing on metal foil.

Maui attempts to skirt the edges of the room, but the tiles seem to consciously thwart any effort to stay away from the central pillar, and eventually the sequence of lights drive him toward the middle of the room.  Where the other pillas are simple, blocky affairs, the central pillar is an intricate carving of metal and stone depicting several snakes coiled around each other.

Ready for an attack, Maui is still surprised at how fast it comes.  In the blink of an eye, three of the middle sized snakes statues uncoil and drop to the floor, ready to strike.







Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]Surprise round.  Maui and Taniwha make Perception rolls to notice the snakes.  Weel and Meink fail, and Lem and Vincenzo automatically fail due to blindfolds.  Snakes win initiative anyway and move off the statue.

So, Maui and Taniwha to act ibn the surprise round (single action).  Snakes will be up next, then the party.  Next round, we will begin Color Spray roulette, as well.

Snake stats: AC 20, touch 15, flat-footed 15, CMD 23.  DR 5/adamantine & Spell Immunity.

Snake 1: Uninjured, 0 damage taken.
Snake 2: Uninjured, 0 damage taken.
Snake 3: Uninjured, 0 damage taken.

GM note: GFH/6/8**2.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 2, 2015)

With trained and practiced ease Taniwha instantly slips off his master's shoulders and tears into one of the metal snakes with vicious precision, his fierce teeth piercing the creatures natural armour. Maui also connects a solid blow with his virtually unused scimitar. He snorts with disdain at the shallow impact of the flimsy weapon,wishinghe had room to assumehis true battle form.

[sblock=Actions]Taniwha 5ft step to SE and full atk (power atk) vs snake: Bite 1d20+15=28 hits for 1d6+11=13 dmg; L Claw 1d20+15=31 hits for 1d3+11=14 dmg; R CLaw 1d20+15=27 hits for 1d3+11=12 dmg
Damage Reduction 5: 13-5=8; 14-5=9; 12-5=7
Total Dmg: 8+9+7=24 dmg

Maui full attacks (PowerAtk) same snake (unless destroyed in which case he will attack the other adjacent snake) with his scimitar: 1d20+12=27 hits for 1d6+11=15 dmg; 1d20+9=10 misses (made error in dmg calculation on roller: corrected here)
Total Dmg after DR5 = 10 dmg
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 9 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (25) (Touch 14 (18); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 83 Current: 83 (53)
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +9 Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception), Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins) 
Poisoned (-1 STR) = No longer poisoned: immune

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+14)/+8(+9); 1d6+6 (+7) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used, Empty Slot
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
5th: Empty Slot
Wild Shape: 2/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +14 (17); 2d6+8 (+10) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 (+17) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+10) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 0/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 0/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +8
AC: 23 (28)
HP: 74 Current: 74 (58)
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip) Fort: +8 Reflex: +12 Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Bull Strength (16 mins) 


Bite: +13 (+17); 1d6+5 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +13 (+15) ; 1d3+5 (+7) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 6, 2015)

Taniwha leaps from Maui's shoulders and together the pair manage to dent the metal carapace of one of the snake constructs.  The snakes are fast and move to box in the intruders, and then strike viciously, severely wounding Vincenzo and Maui. 






Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]Due to it being a surprise round, Maui and Taniwha only got single attacks, so I adjusted the damage accordingly.  Also, Maui and Taniwha are squeezed (-4 AC, -4 attack penalty), as they are occupying the same square.

Snake 3 moves around to box in Vincenzo.  Snake 1 hits Vincenzo for *14*.  Snake 2 hits Maui for *16*.

Party is up.  No color spray traps triggered this round by standing on them.  

Note: Every round, you have a 1 in 6 chance of automatically triggering a color spray (I'll roll for this).  And if you move, every square has a 1 in 6 chance of triggering a color spray (you roll for this).  So if you cross 2 squares, roll a d6 and a 1 or 2 means you need to make a DC15 Will save or be stunned for one round.  This means your current action comes to an immediate end, and you lose two actions on top of that.    



Snake stats: AC 20, touch 15, flat-footed 15, CMD 23.  DR 5/adamantine & Spell Immunity.

Snake 1: Uninjured, 0 damage taken.
Snake 2: Slightly injured, 18 damage taken.
Snake 3: Uninjured, 0 damage taken.

GM note: GFH/6/8**2.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2015)

"GAH!" cries the swordsman. He yanks off the blindfold [move action] and attacks with his keen rapier, not knowing it is made of the special metal.
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2) vs snake one: A scratch!

Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2): 1D20+13 = [9]+13 = 22
1D6+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
1D6+7 = [5]+7 = 12


invisible castle was down.

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 63/79
Init +2, CMB +9,vs trip: +11, vs diarm: 13 CMD 21, vs trip: 23, vs disarm: 25
Fort +7, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +8, Stealth +4

Attack
Rapier +13/+8 (1d6+7, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +9/+4 (1d8+2, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]
**AFTER MENIK CASTS HASTE! ! !**​
Attack from haste: 1D20+13 = [3]+13 = 16
 1D6+7 = [4]+7 = 11


a miss


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2015)

"Yikes! Metal snakes!" Menik observes.

The elf wizard casts haste on the party (including the cat) and thinks back on what he's read about such constructs.

ooc: +1 AC, Reflex saves, attack rolls, extra attack on full attack, +30' movement rate. I think he can affect the whole party. If the all targets 30' apart limit is too tight, perhaps he can affect the rest by leaving himself out, since he plans to keep his distance.

[sblock=Menik stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 58/58
Init +3, CMB +5, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +7; Perception +10 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +5 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +5 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+4, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 4+1& 3rd, 3+1& 4th
concentration: +13 (+5 Int, +8 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1)
         chill touch (8 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+8 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+4, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (0th level) ray of frost& (1d3+4)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 8 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6 (+4 1st attack), Reflex neg DC 19, 180' range, 8 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +13) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (8 targets, 8 rounds) (x2) (cast 2)
         halt undead (180', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 8 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (10d6+4, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 800' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: (3rd level) haste, ball lightning& (3d6, 3d6, 1st attack +4 damage) (x2), summon monster IV

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used to restore a magic missile)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2015)

ooc: Knowledge (arcana) [roll0] roll for Menik.


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2015)

Weel jumps a bit as Menik's spell hits him.

"Ooh! Faster and faster! I like this," he says. He starts to rush forward, but a loud chittering surrounds him.

"Good point," he answers the unseen voices. "Bother the touchy floor bits as little as possible."

Weel clanks down to Menik, then, before he rushes forward toward one of the snakes. There's a flash of wild colors, but it appears to have no affect on the touched oracle. 

With Vincenzo as distraction, Weel manages to gouge one snake's metal hide, then instantly apologizes. 

"I don't want to hurt you, but these are my people and it's just not fair to touch other peoples' stuff, you know."


*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=ooc]Move: Down 2, then right 3. Since odds appear to be cumulative rather than per square, that means I have to get 4-6 on a d6 rather than just rolling d6 3 times, correct?

Color Spray check: 1D6 = [2] = 2


Triggers a Color Spray. Will Save:

Will Save DC 15: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24


Saves vs. spell. 

Standard: Attack snakey 3:

PA with Furious Focus & Dance of Blades; Damage w/ Lead Blades and PA: 1D20+15 = [4]+15 = 19
3D6+14 = [1, 4, 6]+14 = 25


I utterly spaced on the flank when I rolled, which means Weel actually hit (hooray!) for 20 after the DR (*raspberries to DR*).[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2015)

Lem takes off his blindfold, then strikes out at the snake next to him.  "Snakes?  I'm not sure if I should prefer this over the undead!  Well, at least we'll have something different to eat after this..."

Map: No change.

Attack:
[roll0]
Damage:
[roll]1d8+1+1d6[/roll]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
 Unarmed Strike: Attack: +14 = [BAB (6) + Dex (6) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d8+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +14/+14/+9/+9 = [Monk(8) + Dex(6) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2015)

Damage:
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2015)

"They are made of metal, Lem! I don't think you can get them tender enough to eat."  jests Vincfenzo


----------



## jbear (Apr 8, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]IC still down

Not sure if Taniwha can 5ft step to the side of the snake (not too familiar on movement rules interacting with diagonal movement past the columns in PF & not sure where to look for clarification); if he can't then he would attempt to get past the snake and flank with an acrobatics check DC 23 which he fails 1d20+10=13 so he would provoke an OAtk.

If he can 5 ft step Taniwha full power attacks with Haste.
If he can't he moves into flanks and bites.
COlour Spray triggers on 1 if 5ft step; triggers on 1 or 2 into flank position: 1d6=6 No trigger 
Bite w Power Attack: 1d20+13=32 hits for 1d6+11=15-5=10 dmg (corrected calculation error on dice)
Possible Haste PA Bite and 2 claw atks from Full attack: Bite 1d20+13=28 hits for 1d6+11=16-5=11 dmg; LCLaw 1d20+13=18 misses; RClaw 1d20+13=15 misses.


Maui Full Power Atks with Haste (taking 5 ft step if possible to flank); if 5ft step not possible he remains where he is. Rolls Link
1d20+12=29 hits; 1d20+12=19 will become a hit if flanking (+2) with Taniwha; 1d20+9=20 Possible crit Confirm: 1d20+9=11 No Crit
Damage Rolls (+1 to each hit Dirty FIghter if flanking): 1d6+11=13-5=8 dmg; 1d6+11=16-5=11 dmg; 1d6+11=16-5=11 dmg

If Maui could 5ft step to flank: Colour SPray Trigger 1d6=1 Set off colour spray
Will Save: 1d20+11=20 SUccess; no effect

Summary: 
Taniwha does not trigger COlour SPray on any movement this turn
1st option: 5 ft step and Full Atk with Haste for 10+11=21 dmg after DR 5
2nd action: Acrobatic move into Flank position (he knows this Trick) fails and provokes OAtk from snake
Bites for 10 dmg after DR5

Maui full attacks:
Option 1: He will 5 ft step to flank with Taniwha if possible triggering colour spray but resisting stun effect
3 attacks hit for 8+11+11=30 dmg+3(Dirty Fighter)=33 dmg after DR5
Option 2: Remain where he is to flank with Taniwha and full attack for the above 33 dmg

Total Option 1 dmg after DR5: 21+33=54 dmg
Total Option 2 dmg after DR5: 10+33=43 dmg
[/sblock]

After a sharp word Taniwha attempts to step around the side of the metalic snake and work in tandem with his master to hack and bite the creature into scrap metal. With Menik's magic coursing through them, they set to work with supernatural speed. Sparks fly!


----------



## Systole (Apr 13, 2015)

Taniwha dives past the snapping snake construct.  Distracted, it's easy prey for the druid, and after multiple blows, the animated mechanism is barely holding together.

It's still dangerous though.  Maui takes another wound, as does Vincenzo.







Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]I moved Taniwha to the far side.  AoO misses.  Removing the blindfold is a move action, so Vincenzo gets one attack this round.

Snakes hit Maui for *15* and Vincenzo for *12*.

No traps trigger this round.  Party is up.  Snake 3 is just about done.

Note: Every round, you have a 1 in 6 chance of automatically triggering a color spray (I'll roll for this).  And if you move, every square has a 1 in 6 chance of triggering a color spray (you roll for this).  So if you cross 2 squares, roll a d6 and a 1 or 2 means you need to make a DC15 Will save or be stunned for one round.  This means your current action comes to an immediate end, and you lose two actions on top of that.  (Yes, this is additive instead of multiple rolls because it's easier.  Because that's the way the trap was constructed.  Yeah, that's it.)



Snake stats: AC 20, touch 15, flat-footed 15, CMD 23.  DR 5/adamantine & Spell Immunity.

Snake 1: Scratched, 5/64 damage taken.
Snake 2: Slightly damaged, 18/64 damage taken.
Snake 3: Almost dead, 63/64 damage taken.

GM note: GFH/6/8**2.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2015)

*Stabitby stabbity stab*

"This is getting old." Mumbles the swordsman. He attacks the same metallic reptile.

Attacks:
Attacks: 1D20+17 = [11]+17 = 28
 1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28
 1D20+17 = [17]+17 = 34


crit confirms:
crit confirm: 1D20+17 = [19]+17 = 36
 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13
 1D20+17 = [11]+17 = 28


Damages: [3 normal attacks, 2 crit confirms] total: 60 hit points
Damages: 1D6+8 = [4]+8 = 12
 1D6+8 = [5]+8 = 13
 1D6+8 = [6]+8 = 14
 1D6+8 = [4]+8 = 12
 1D6+8 = [1]+8 = 9


map unchanged
[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 73/101
Init +2, CMB +12,vs trip: +14, vs diarm: 16 CMD 25, vs trip: 27, vs disarm: 29
Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +4; Perception +10, Stealth +6

Attack
Rapier +17/+12 (1d6+8, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +12/+7 (1d8+3, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]
​


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2015)

ooc: What did Menik recall with his roll of 21 for knowledge (arcana)? If not much, he'll be wasting a magic missile spell


----------



## Systole (Apr 14, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Magic missile will not work on the snakes.  They are immune to any spell which allows a roll for spell resistance.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2015)

*Weel Naxel, human oracle*

"I'm sorry, snakey," Weel says, "But you just keep biting and that is not nice so you have to go to sleep."

The clanking oracle nearly severs the construct's head with his blow and it clatters to the floor. Weel sidles atop it and turns to the other snake moderately within reach. His first strike on the new target makes a reasonable chink in its hardened hide, though the snake, now aware of its newest assailant, dodges out of the way of Weel's followup strike. 

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=ooc]Full attack, taking the 5' step once the first target falls:

vs Snake 3: First attack w/ haste, PA, furious focus, flank; Lead Blades & PA damage: 1D20+16 = [7]+16 = 23
3D6+14 = [2, 5, 4]+14 = 25


Which is on the first hit (20 damage). 

5' to take that square. Roll for traps:

Color Spray; Save if needed. : 1D6 = [3] = 3
1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21


No color spray, attack continues. I think the hard corner may give the snake cover, but that doesn't change the modifiers on my rolls, just on the target number, so...

iterative attack w/ haste & PA; Lead blades & PA damage; haste attack w/ haste & PA; damage: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
3D6+14 = [6, 3, 2]+14 = 25
1D20+12 = [7]+12 = 19
3D6+14 = [1, 5, 3]+14 = 23


Okay, it looks like cover wouldn't matter either way; first hits in any case, and second misses even without cover. With DR, snake takes 20 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) *Current: 28*
*HP:*85  Current: 82 (14 NL damage)
*Senses:* Perception 8, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 Current *+7*
*Will:* +9
*Spell Resistance:* 15 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 AC & Ref, attack, extra attack on full, +30' move)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +13/+08
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (5/5 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
5th (2/3 remaining)(DC 18): Cure Light Wounds mass, Major Creation (metal only), Telekinesis, Wall of Stone. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2015)

OOC: Did Lem miss or was it just not his turn?  If it just wasn't his turn, can he use the previous roll?


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2015)

Though not entirely without magical options, Menik just tells the others "These constructs are immune to direct magical attack. It's best if I save my spells for the next battle."

[sblock=Menik stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 58/58
Init +3, CMB +5, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +7; Perception +10 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +5 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +5 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+4, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 4+1& 3rd, 3+1& 4th
concentration: +13 (+5 Int, +8 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1)
         chill touch (8 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+8 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+4, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (0th level) ray of frost& (1d3+4)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 8 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6 (+4 1st attack), Reflex neg DC 19, 180' range, 8 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +13) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (8 targets, 8 rounds) (x2) (cast 2)
         halt undead (180', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 8 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (10d6+4, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 800' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: (3rd level) haste, ball lightning& (3d6, 3d6, 1st attack +4 damage) (x2), summon monster IV

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used to restore a magic missile)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 15, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]So I think there may be some confusion with which snake is which in terms of damage received. I am figuring Maui and Taniwha's snake is the worst damaged with a single hit point left, correct? On the map that snake appears as snake 2 when you hover over it. 

In first combat post Snake 2 had taken 18 dmg and dealt 16 dmg to Maui. 
Vincenzo dealt snake 1 7 dmg after DR.
Weel dealt 20 dmg to snake 3 after DR.

2nd Round Maui + Taniwha dealt 43 dmg to snake 2. 18+43=61 dmg total
Weel is attacking the one that appears as snake construct 3 when you hover over it on the map. So both of his attacks would be aimed at it, so it would receive 40 dmg in total. 20+40=60 dmg
Vincenzo attacks snake 1 for ...? Looks like only 2 possible crits, so only 1 would confirm. So the first would be a normal hit. Then a crit. Then a normal hit. (Assuming we just remove the last die damage roll .... 51-15 dmg after DR = 36 dmg; 36+7= 43 dmg

So by my reckoning:
 snake 1 has taken 43/64 dmg
snake 2 61/64 dmg
snake 3 60/64 dmg

Correct me if I am wrong, but fairly sure I'm not, I'll work off that basis for my turn.

[/sblock]

With the snake construct all but destroyed, teetering and off balance, Taniwha easily snaps his powerful jaws arounds its metallic neck and crushes whatever strange gear system is allowing it to move and attack. Bits of metal clatter to the floor. The large feline looks set to move in on another of the snakes but Maui barks an order and Taniwha obediantly sits still, hackles up, safe from triggering more traps. 

Maui then spins on his heels and tries the technique he has seen his friend use many times over his shoulder. He lunges past the swordsman and strikes the serpentine construct that Weel has been smashing to bits. It needed but the lightest touches after the babbler's massive blows, and it too crumples with a ungodly racket. 

CHarged with Menik's powerful haste spell, the jungle warrior stabs another blow, this one charged with more menace at the snake that Vincenzo has been pummeling. He adds another hefty dent to those his friend has already left. The central column makes a mockery of his attempt to land another telling blow and possibly finish the snake. 

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha bites snake 3 1d20+15=24 hits for 1d6+7=11 dmg-5 DR = 6 dmg: Total damage taken 61+6=67/64=Dead
Maui orders Taniwha to stay where he is.
Maui full attacks with Haste: 
1st Attack: Lunge with Scimitar vs Snake 3: 1d20+14=28 hits for 1d6+7=9 dmg-5 DR= 4 dmg; total dmg taken: 60+4=64/64=Dead
2nd Haste Power Attack with scimitar vs Snake 1: 1d20+12=24 hits for 1d6+11=13 dmg-5 DR = 8 dmg; 3rd Power Attk 1d20+9=14 misses. Snake 1 has taken 43+8=51/64 dmg

(Been forgetting +1 atk from Haste but makes no difference)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 9 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (26) (Touch 14 (19); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 83 Current: 83-15-16=52
CMB: +12 CMD: 25 Fort: +9 Reflex: +9(+10) Will: +11

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Aspect of the Falcon (8 mins; +3 perception), Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins); Haste
Poisoned (-1 STR) = No longer poisoned: immune

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +13 (+15)/+8(+10); 1d6+6 (+7) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used, Empty Slot
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
5th: Empty Slot
Wild Shape: 2/4 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +13; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +13; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +13; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +7; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +14 (17); 2d6+8 (+10) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +14 (+17) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+10) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 0/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 0/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +8
AC: 23 (28)
HP: 74 Current: 74 
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip) Fort: +8 Reflex: +12 (+13) Will: +5 (+9 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Bull Strength (16 mins), Haste 


Bite: +13 (+16); 1d6+5 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +13 (+16) ; 1d3+5 (+7) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 15, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]







Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Did Lem miss or was it just not his turn?  If it just wasn't his turn, can he use the previous roll?




Unless I misunderstood something, Lem missed last round.  Rolled a 17 to hit against AC 20.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 15, 2015)

Lem attacks the snake next to him once more, with kicking feet and hands flashing.

OOC: Flurry of Blows
1st Attack
[roll0]
2nd Attack
[roll1]
3rd Attack
[roll2]
4th Attack
[roll3]

[sblock]
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +14 = [BAB (6) + Dex (6) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d8+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +14/+14/+9/+9 = [Monk(8) + Dex(6) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 15, 2015)

Damage
[roll0]
Fire Damage
[roll1]


----------



## Systole (Apr 21, 2015)

The party cuts down two of the snake constructs.  The third bites again at Vincenzo and leaves the swordsman bleeding from another wound.

Even as it strikes, lights flare, leaving afterimages in the eyes of the swordsman, the halfling, and the jungle cat.






Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]So, first off, jbear is right and I mislabeled damage.  Doh.  

Then, reading Vincenzo's attacks, I see one hit and two crit threats, only one of which confirms.  Using the first four damage dice, I get 12, 13, and 26 damage, which are reduced by 5 each for 36 damage total from Vincenzo.  I'm putting these on Snake 3, as it helps with continuity.  So at this point, it's 5/64, 63/64, and 54/64.

Then Weel gets into it.  His attack drops Snake 3, and second attack hits Snake 1.  So now it's 25/64, 63/64, and dead.

Menik holds.  Taniwha kills Snake 2.  Both of Maui's attacks go on Snake 1 for 13 damage.  Snake 1 is now at 38/64.

Lem needs to move to attack.  40' of movement gets him all the way around and he can attack once.  Since this all started with my screwup, this is a freebie on the traps.  And since his flurry only hit once, this doesn't really change anything.  Lem does 1 point of physical and 3 of fire.  Last snake is at 42/64.

Snake attacks Vincenzo again and hits for *19 damage*.  Traps under Lem, Taniwha and Vincenzo trigger.  All three need to roll a *DC 15 Will *save or be stunned this round. 

Note: Every round, you have a 1 in 6 chance of automatically triggering a color spray (I'll roll for this).  And if you move, every square has a 1 in 6 chance of triggering a color spray (you roll for this).  So if you cross 2 squares, roll a d6 and a 1 or 2 means you need to make a DC15 Will save or be stunned for one round.  This means your current action comes to an immediate end, and you lose two actions on top of that.  (Yes, this is additive instead of multiple rolls because it's easier.  Because that's the way the trap was constructed.  Yeah, that's it.)


Snake stats: AC 20, touch 15, flat-footed 15, CMD 23.  DR 5/adamantine & Spell Immunity.

Snake 1: Severely damaged, 42/64 damage taken.
Snake 2: Dead.
Snake 3: Dead.

GM note: GFH/6/8**2.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2015)

"GAH! ! Insult to injury!" Exclaims Vincenzo.

will save vs dc 15
will vs dc 15: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17


[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 73/101
Init +2, CMB +12,vs trip: +14, vs diarm: 16 CMD 25, vs trip: 27, vs disarm: 29
Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +4; Perception +10, Stealth +6

Attack
Rapier +17/+12 (1d6+8, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +12/+7 (1d8+3, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]
​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2015)

Lem's Will Save
[roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2015)

Lem somehow manages to avoid being stunned from the dazzling light display that explodes around him.  In the next instance he is all fists and legs, as he pummels the mechanized snake.

OOC: Flurry of Blows
1st Attack
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
2nd Attack
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
3rd Attack
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]
4th Attack
[roll9]
[roll10]
[roll11]

[sblock]
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +14 = [BAB (6) + Dex (6) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d8+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +14/+14/+9/+9 = [Monk(8) + Dex(6) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire/1d8+1+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2015)

<sigh>
Lem somehow manages to avoid being stunned from the dazzling light display that explodes around him.  In the next instance he is all fists and legs, as he pummels the mechanized snake.

OOC: Flurry of Blows
1st Attack
[roll0]
2nd Attack
[roll1]
3rd Attack
[roll2]
4th Attack
[roll3]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2015)

Two attacks seemed to have hit.

2nd Attack
[roll0]
[roll1]
4th Attack
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2015)

"I had a friend who worked at children's birthday celebrations once," Weel says as he swings his sword, ripping open two more tears in the metal. "Children did this to him to get at the candy inside him. It was very unsettling."

The snake seems to waver, but stays upright after Weel's attack. 

[sblock=ooc]Full attack final snake (Haste, PA, Furious Focus):

Attack w/ haste, PA, Furious focus;damage; iterative attack; damage; haste attack; damage: 1D20+14 = [11]+14 = 25
3D6+14 = [5, 5, 5]+14 = 29
1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
3D6+14 = [4, 2, 5]+14 = 25
1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28
3D6+14 = [2, 1, 3]+14 = 20


2 hits. Adjusted for DR that should be 24 + 15 = 39 total. So close.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) *Current: 28*
*HP:*85  Current: 82 (14 NL damage)
*Senses:* Perception 8, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 Current *+7*
*Will:* +9
*Spell Resistance:* 15 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 AC & Ref, attack, extra attack on full, +30' move)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +13/+08
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (3/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (5/5 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
5th (2/3 remaining)(DC 18): Cure Light Wounds mass, Major Creation (metal only), Telekinesis, Wall of Stone. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2015)

Vincenzo- Venzin swordsman
attacks and damage:
_: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29
1D6+8 = [3]+8 = 11
crit confirm: 1D20+13 = [6]+13 = 19

_: 1D6+8 = [5]+8 = 13

The first attack is solid, the second is deflected by the metallic creature, but it does no extra damage to the gears and mechinations.
damage: 13 - 5[dr] = 8 damage

unchanged map

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 73/101
Init +2, CMB +12,vs trip: +14, vs diarm: 16 CMD 25, vs trip: 27, vs disarm: 29
Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +4; Perception +10, Stealth +6

Attack
Rapier +17/+12 (1d6+8, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +12/+7 (1d8+3, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 13]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]
​[/QUOTE]


----------



## jbear (Apr 22, 2015)

Maui shielded his eyes and Taniwha ducked his head, flinching for a moment as dazzlingrainbows erupted around them. Thespell left both of them unaffected, but by the time they could see again properly the last metal snake had been thoroughly dismantled. "Where now Upoko Nui?" Maui called back to Menik as he looked forwards towards the other side of the room. He waited for instructions on how to cross the room safely although given that the snakes had been destroyed,he was slightly less worried than he was before as they began to cross.

[sblock=Save vs DC15]Maui rolls 1d20+11=17 vs DC 15: Success
Taniwha rolls 1d20+5=24: Success
Link

By my count the last snake has been destroyed. It could only take 22 more dmg, and Weel alone did well over that  Onwards!

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2015)

"Well done my friends! To get past the lights ..." With the snake constructs destroyed, Menik casts detect magic again, and tells the others how to get across with a minimum of exposure to the color sprays. He then follows across by guiding himself in the same way.

[sblock=Menik stats]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 58/58
Init +3, CMB +5, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +7; Perception +10 (low-light vision), Stealth +10

attack longsword +5 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +5 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+4, as magic missile, 8/day)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

DC 15 + spell level; (& = evocation, +1 DC, +3 damage, school spell)
                     (- = abj, * = div: need 2 slots)
                     (~ = fire, +1 DC)

spells/day: 4 cantrips, 6+1& 1st, 4+1& 2nd, 4+1& 3rd, 3+1& 4th
concentration: +13 (+5 Int, +8 level)
lesser metamagic rod, selective (3/day, up to 3rd level spell, exclude up to 4 creatures from area of effect)

Level 0: message, disrupt undead (40', +6 ranged touch, 1d6), detect magic*

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x3) (cast 1)
         chill touch (8 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+8 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+4, daze 1 rnd, Fort DC 17 1/2 + no daze),
         (0th level) ray of frost& (1d3+4)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+2, 8 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6 (+4 1st attack), Reflex neg DC 19, 180' range, 8 rounds) (x2),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+5,1d4+1,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +13) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 3: haste (8 targets, 8 rounds) (x2) (cast 2)
         halt undead (180', Will DC 18 neg (Int only), up to 3 undead, 8 rounds,
           ends if they are attacked or take damage),
         fireball&~ (10d6+4, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 800' range) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 4: (3rd level) haste, ball lightning& (3d6, 3d6, 1st attack +4 damage) (x2), summon monster IV

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used to restore a magic missile)
Party gear: scroll of locate object
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2015)

Vincenzo covers his eyes agaain with the blindfold


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2015)

Lem does the same with his blindfold.  "Are these living creatures or mindless constructs?  If just constructs, maybe on the way out we can collect some heads and make cooking pots out of them.  Kinda like cool momentos and dinner conversation pieces at the same time."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2015)

Although his blindfold hides it, Vincenzo rolls his eyes at Lem's remark.


----------



## Systole (Apr 29, 2015)

With the snakes disposed of, there are no additional threats in the room, although the constant barrage of color spray magics are rather headache-inducing.

On the far side of the room is an iron-bound door that once had some sort of intricate puzzle lock and also possibly some sort of poison needle type of trap.  Unfortunately, the designer apparently didn't count on a crack in the dungeon ceiling letting in a slow trickle of murky water.  The heavy wood rotted through years ago, and the mechanism is corroded beyond recognition.  Maui gives it a few kicks and it collapses inward with a damp crash.

Before you an ornate arch covered in peeling gold leaf leads forward into a large room.  If there's a master of this place, he waits for you just ahead.

[sblock=OOC]Boss incoming.  I'll try to do XP awards on Thursday, because I imagine some of you leveled.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 3, 2015)

[sblock=OOC] Do we have time to do anything before we engage in the encounter or is it intiative as soon as the door is opened? 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2015)

[sblock=OOC] I was going to ask that too, me might want to do some healing[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2015)

"What a mess.  If I ever find the architect who made this place, I'm going to give him a good thwack up the side of his head.  I mean, trapped tiles?  Who does that?"  Lem takes out some dried fruit and nibbles a bit of the snack as he takes the scene of carnage in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2015)

Vincenzo- Venzin swordsman

"I know, right"

Vincenzo quaffs a couple of potions
cure light potions: 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5

hp now at 86 of 101

"Rather rude of the necromancer, huh?"
he quaffs a couple more potions
cure light potions: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7

hp now at 99/101

"By the way, what were those snakes made of? Adamentine?"

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 20 Touch 15, FF 16) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 18 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 99/101
Init +2, CMB +12,vs trip: +14, vs diarm: 16 CMD 25, vs trip: 27, vs disarm: 29
Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +4; Perception +10, Stealth +6

Attack
Rapier +17/+12 (1d6+8, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +12/+7 (1d8+3, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 9]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]
​[/][/]


----------



## Systole (May 4, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]There are tattered curtains separating you from the final chamber.  Given the noise of combat, anything waiting for you is aware of your presence, but hasn't come barreling in, so you can guess the ball is in your court.

Maui leveled on 24 April.  Current XP as of 4 May: 73815.
Vincenzo leveled on 25 April.  Current XP as of 4 May: 73711.

Menik and Lem will both level on 7 May, which is three days from now.  I'm not going to get the fight started before then, so go ahead and level now.  Both of you will have a final total for 7 May of 50052 XP.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2015)

[sblock=rodger rodger] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzUCC9pfoNw[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 4, 2015)

"You may get your chance soon, Lem" Menik says. "These traps ... suggest a deranged mind in my opinion. Defense is one thing; but this seems like it was a game to him. Dungeon fighting as a game ... it doesn't get crazier than that!

The snakes were just made of some common metal, I think. Hmm ... snakes ... I think I'm getting an inspiration for a spell. Let's hold here a few minutes while I figure out how to make it work."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2015)

_uh oh_ thinks Vincenzo. "Lem, he is inspired by snakes. Can any good come of this?"


----------



## jbear (May 4, 2015)

"Hem, Maui is thinking someone is waiting for us behind te door of cloth. Where is te magic stick and te potions that te wizard gave us before we leave te Hall of Heroes?" Maui asks trying to peak through the curtain without entering or even touching it. Seeing VIncenzo knocking back potions he nods and grabs one of the potions of restoration. "For te poison in my muscles" he says before knocking it down. "Maui will need his muscles if behind te curtain is te stick of no magic." He then takes the healing wand given to them by their benefactor before leaving Vezna and taps himself with it where he was hurt worst. ANyone elsewho looks hurt gets a quick tap on the area that looks worst as well.  

Tucking the wand away once everyone else seems ready to move into the next room and the dangers that no doubt awaited, Maui quickly grabs another of his own magic wangs and casts primal magic to sharpen Taniwha's claws and fangs. There is a spark in the air at each touch. Maui peers at his companion for a moment with surprise, thinking that Taniwha's teeth and claws have taken on a rather shiny hue ... silver almost. There was no time to think about it.

His human form seemed to shred and tear apart as he took his dire tiger form once more. He emitted a low shuddering growl that seemed to go on longer than usual. On the other side of the curtain two smaller tigers appeared, alert and ready to attack anything that appeared to be a threat. 

[sblock=OOC]Drink Potion of Restoration to remove damage to STR
Use Wand of CUre Serious Wounds on self: (2 taps 20 + 19
Maui is back to full health

Just before entering Cast Magic Fang 3 times on Taniwha (bite, claw, claw); feat taken is eldrtich claws giving Taniwha sivelred and magic vs DR
Then take on Dire Tiger Form and use a 5th level spell slot to cast Summon Nature's Ally to summon 1d3=2 Celestial Tigers on the other side of the door ordering them to attack any enemies within the room.

Tiger (large)
AC 14 
HP 45
Saves F/R/W +8/+7/+3
Speed 40 ft
2 claws +10 1d8+6 (grab); Bite +10 2d6+6 (grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
Perception +8 (scent)

WIll edit if what is proposed is interrupted at any stage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 10 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (25) (Touch 14 (18); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 92 Current: 92
CMB: +13 CMD: 26 Fort: +10 Reflex: +9 Will: +12

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins); 

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +14 (+16)/+9(+11); 1d6+6 (+8) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used, Empty Slot
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot; Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
5th: Empty Slot ; Using Empty SLot to Cast Summon Nature's Ally V
Wild Shape: 2/5 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +14; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +14; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +8; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +15 (19); 2d6+8 (+11) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +15 (+18) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+11) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 0/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 0/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +8
AC: 23 (27)
HP: 83 Current: 83
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip) Fort: +8 Reflex: +12 (+13) Will: +6 (+10 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Bull Strength (16 mins), magic fang (bite); magic fang (both claws)


Bite (silvered;magic): +13 (+16); 1d6+5 (+8) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws (silvered;magic): +13 (+16) ; 1d3+5 (+8) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2015)

]Vincenzo- Venzin swordsman

ooc: Update of stat block

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 21 Touch 15, FF 17) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 19 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 110/112
Init +2, 
CMB +13,vs trip: +15, vs disarm: 18 
CMD 26, vs trip: 28, vs disarm: 31
Fort +9, Reflex +6, Will +4; Perception +11, Stealth +7

Attack
Rapier +18/+13 (1d6+8, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +13/+8 (1d8+3, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 9]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]
​[/][/][/]


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2015)

*Weel Naxel, human oracle*

Weel shrugs. 

"Maybe he just liked pretty lights," Weel offers. "It's not his fault if they make us dizzy. Everyone has a thing that doesn't sit right with them. I mean, I don't ask people to stop cooking with cilantro just because I think it tastes like dish water, do I?"

He pauses a moment, then turns to ask the air above his head, far more uncertainly, "Seriously, do I? I don't remember."

Weel shakes his head and whispers to his blade, something about 'getting gussied up for the bigwigs.' There is a slight glow along its edge, but nothing else noticable. 

[sblock=ooc]Casting Keen Edge. Might as well go for broke. though the Macguffin being "thing that kills magic" may make it a waste of time... [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) *Current: 28*
*HP:*85  Current: 82 (14 NL damage)
*Senses:* Perception 8, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 Current *+7*
*Will:* +9
*Spell Resistance:* 15 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 AC & Ref, attack, extra attack on full, +30' move)
* Keen Edge (Greatsword crit on 17-20)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +13/+08
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (2/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (5/5 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
5th (2/3 remaining)(DC 18): Cure Light Wounds mass, Major Creation (metal only), Telekinesis, Wall of Stone. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2015)

]]Vincenzo- Venzin swordsman
Vincenzo takes his rapier and swishes his sword back and forth to loosen his sword arm. "So, what is the possibility the item we are looking for is in the hands of who or whatever is eventually at the end of this sunken castle? And what are the chances it may be used against us?"
[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 21 Touch 15, FF 17) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 19 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 110/112
Init +2, 
CMB +13,vs trip: +15, vs disarm: 18 
CMD 26, vs trip: 28, vs disarm: 31
Fort +9, Reflex +6, Will +4; Perception +11, Stealth +7

Attack
Rapier +18/+13 (1d6+8, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +13/+8 (1d8+3, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 9]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]
​[/][/][/][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole (May 12, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Once you're done buffing up, you can walk past the curtain.  At which point I'll need a Will save and a Perception check from every one, because ... oh, no reason.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2015)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Alrighty, then. Time to make new friends, right?" Weel says. He waits for the others to agree, then moves in with them.

[sblock=ooc]Will save: [roll0]
Perception: [roll1]

I've no idea if it's relevant, but Weel has SR 15 vs. spells with the evil descriptor / spells & SLA of evil outsiders. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) *Current: 28*
*HP:*85  Current: 82 (14 NL damage)
*Senses:* Perception 8, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 Current *+7*
*Will:* +9
*Spell Resistance:* 15 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 AC & Ref, attack, extra attack on full, +30' move)
* Keen Edge (Greatsword crit on 17-20)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +13/+08
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (2/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (5/5 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
5th (2/3 remaining)(DC 18): Cure Light Wounds mass, Major Creation (metal only), Telekinesis, Wall of Stone. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2015)

Vincenzo- Venzin swordsman

will save for no reason
[roll0]
perception check for no reason
[roll1]

[sblock=Vincenzo's stat block]

Item in hand: Rapier
off hand: empty

AC 21 Touch 15, FF 17) <<----
lunging feat: 10 foot reach AC 19 Touch 13, FF 14)

HP: 110/112
Init +2, 
CMB +13,vs trip: +15, vs disarm: 18 
CMD 26, vs trip: 28, vs disarm: 31
Fort +9, Reflex +6, Will +4; Perception +11, Stealth +7

Attack
Rapier +18/+13 (1d6+8, 15-20/x2)
Long comp bow +13/+8 (1d8+3, *3)
arrows used: 2

Gear:
[wand cure light: 49/50]; sunrod X 4; Rations X8; 13 arrows;
[potion: cure light X 9]; [Potion: Cure Moderate X 2]]
[/sblock]
​[/][/][/][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jbear (May 14, 2015)

[sblock=Saves and Checks]Celestial Tigers were sent in ahead as bait, in case they might trigger something or help alert the rest of us to the immediate danger before we enter. They have the scent ability and will be hunting down any hidden presence/threat in the room, which hopefully indicates to us where to direct our attention as well.

Celestial Tiger 1: Will Save 1d20+3=23 (Crit! Phew!) Perception (with scent) 1d20+8=13
Celstial Tiger 2: Will Save 1d20+3=22 (hehe, lucky stuff! I was certain theywere going to bomb this!) Perception (with scent) 1d20+8=22

Maui Will save 1d20+12=27; Perception (scent) 1d20+12=29
Taniwha Will Save (+4 vs enchantment not included) 1d20+6=20 (24 vs enchantment); Perception (scent) 1d20+5=17

[/sblock]


[sblock= Tiger (large)]
Duration: 10/10 rounds
AC 14 
Tiger 1: HP 45/45
Tiger 2: HP 45/45
Saves F/R/W +8/+7/+3
Speed 40 ft
2 claws +10 1d8+6 (grab); Bite +10 2d6+6 (grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
Perception +8 (scent)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 10 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (25) (Touch 14 (18); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 92 Current: 92
CMB: +13 CMD: 26 Fort: +10 Reflex: +9 Will: +12

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins); 

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +14 (+16)/+9(+11); 1d6+6 (+8) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used, Empty Slot
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot; Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
5th: Empty Slot ; Using Empty SLot to Cast Summon Nature's Ally V
Wild Shape: 2/5 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +14; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +14; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +8; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +15 (19); 2d6+8 (+11) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +15 (+18) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+11) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 0/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 0/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +8
AC: 23 (27)
HP: 83 Current: 83
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip) Fort: +8 Reflex: +12 (+13) Will: +6 (+10 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Bull Strength (16 mins), magic fang (bite); magic fang (both claws)


Bite (silvered;magic): +13 (+16); 1d6+5 (+8) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws (silvered;magic): +13 (+16) ; 1d3+5 (+8) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 19, 2015)

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] @_*kinem*_ Come on guys, make your saves and checks please, so we can move this on and finish up. I am beginning to feel impatient for this to end. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2015)

Lem Will Save
[roll0]

Lem Perception Check
[roll1]


----------



## kinem (May 22, 2015)

OOC: Sorry to take so long; I'm out of town & posting from my phone.


----------



## kinem (May 22, 2015)

Menik Will save [roll0]


----------



## kinem (May 22, 2015)

Menik Perception [roll0]


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2015)

[sblock=OOC] @_*Systole*_ Hey mate, when do you think you will get a chance to move this along? Just to mentalise (it helps me be patient  ; it goes without saying thank you again for picking up where SK left off, its very much appreciated). [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 27, 2015)

The curtain collapses into a heap of rotting fabric and dust as soon as it's touched by the celestial tigers.  After the cloud settles and your vision clears, a throne room comes into view.  It's an odd sort of throne room, however, as there is not one but three different thrones.  And seated on the three thrones are three different desiccated corpses, dressed in scraps of wizard robes and with dried papery skin stretched tight across their bones.  All three clutch an ornate staff in their skeletal hands, and stir as you approach.  They look identical -- as far as skeletons go, anyway -- except for the color of their robes.

The tigers sniff the air but look bad to Maui and shakes their heads in unison.  There's nothing living here, and the only smells are death and dust, which are too strong for the tigers to smell anything else.

The westernmost lich, dressed in something that might have been red, swivels to face you.  "Finally, someone has reached the end of my lair," comes a voice from the general vicinity of its jaw.  "Seeking my staff, no doubt.  Not that your reasons matter.  I would welcome any end to this torment." says the easternmost lich, clad in green.  The northern lich, in blue, shakes its head, "If I had only know what it would cost me when I built this dungeon."

All three of the undead rise in unison and present their staffs.  "Choose wisely. Solve the riddle.  End my curse."

Three undead illusionists holding three staffs, apparently offering no resistance.  Somehow, it just seems too easy.







[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the delay.  I've been busy during the week and gone during the weekends.

You are currently about 30' from any of the thrones.  I'll get a map up later this week.[/sblock][sblock=Lem]There are suspicious looking panels in front of all three thrones -- some type of trap, probably.  It would require a closer look to determine if any of them are false or deactivated.[/sblock][sblock=Menik]There's a trap in front of the westernmost lich.  Looks like a pressure plate that triggers something nasty from the ceiling.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 27, 2015)

Maui offers a tremendous roar as his reply. It is a good thing that he was not in human form, as the word he had spoken was the worst possible word he could think of and not fit to be heard in any sort of company, not even the lowest sort. His indignation that there is not only one leech but three at the end of their quest is such that he does however forget that he is in feline form completely. A stream of growl and accusing hisses stream from his mouth in what result to the ear as completely intelligible cat nonsense. His gestures become very human (apart from the tail swishing), pointing of clawed fingers, shaking of balled up paws and stamping of feet. At one point he even stands up on his two hind legs and folds his arms, looking away in complete disgust. 

At that point his balance almost goes and he realises what he is doing and that no one has understood a thing. He drops back down to a properly fitting feline stance and lowers his head, tail swishing as he awaits the others to respond. As far as he was concerned these liches were pulling his tail. They had spoken no riddle that he had heard, but yet they want them to solve one. The nerve! And when  they were back in Vezna and he saw the old git who had sent them here assuring them there were no leeches ...

[sblock=OOC] Did Maui spot the same trap as Menik. His perception roll was 1 point higher than Menik's. 
If the riddle consists of divining which of the three liches is the real one, my gut tells me the Blue one. I have very little to back that up with. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2015)

*Weel Naxel, aasimar oracle*

"Riddles!" Weel all but cheers. "We had one of those before, with the floor that got thirsty and everything. What's your riddle?" the planestouched young man asks.


[sblock=mini-stats]Weel Naxel 

*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 21 (23 w/ Magic Vestment) *Current: 28*
*HP:*85  Current: 82 (14 NL damage)
*Senses:* Perception 8, Sense Motive 2
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +7
*Reflex:* +6 Current *+7*
*Will:* +9
*Spell Resistance:* 15 vs. evil descriptor / evil outsiders


*Conditions:* 
* Magic Vestment (8 hours)
* Iron Weapon (8 minutes)
* Lead Blades (8 minutes), damage bump to 3d6 on Greatsword
* Shield of Faith (9 minutes), +3 deflection to AC. 
* Levitate (9 minutes, 900 lbs)
* Haste (+1 AC & Ref, attack, extra attack on full, +30' move)
* Keen Edge (Greatsword crit on 17-20)

*In Hand:* Iron Weapon (Greatsword)


*Common Attacks:*

(Cold) Iron Weapon Options Attack: +13/+08
            Damage (Greatsword): 2d6+8, Crit: 19-20/x2, S
            Damage (Halberd): 1d10+8, Crit: x3, P or S, brace, trip
            Damage (Earthbreaker): 2d6+8, Crit: x3, B
            Damage (Lucerne Hammer): 1d12+8, Crit: x2, B or P, brace, reach

Conditional: -2/+4 (+6 2H) Power Attack 
                 Furious Focus negates 1st attack penalty for 2H
             +1 attack if moving at least 10' during turn

*Iron Weapon (9 minutes, +1 cold iron):* 5/6 Remaining 
*Bracer auto take 10*: 1/1 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison,  Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Spark, Stabilize
1st (3/7 remaining)(DC 14): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Lead Blades,  Liberating Command, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Sun Metal 
2nd (6/7 remaining)(DC 15): Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Grace, Groundswell, Heat Metal, Levitate, Make Whole, Minor Image, Shatter, Silence
3rd (2/7 remaining)(DC 16): Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Keen Edge, Locate Object, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape
4th (5/5 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of Fervor, Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Versatile Weapon
5th (2/3 remaining)(DC 18): Cure Light Wounds mass, Major Creation (metal only), Telekinesis, Wall of Stone. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 27, 2015)

"There's a pressure plate trap in front of the red one. Maybe the others as well" Menik notes. He casts _detect magic._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2015)

"Each of the thrones has a pressure plate in front of them.  Traps, no doubt, though I can't tell which might be activated or deactivated.  I'm wondering if the wrong choice causes the trap to go off, while the correct pressure plate has a deactivated trap with it."  Lem considers each of the liches in turn.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2015)

"Ugh, another puzzle alright."


----------



## jbear (Jun 9, 2015)

Maui wanted to bite something and take the staff and leave this god forsaken place. He had had it with traps and riddles. With a growl he sent one of the tigers padding forward to stand in front of the green lich. If there was a trap it was better that the tiger take the brunt of it rather than one of his companions.


----------



## Systole (Jun 13, 2015)

The tiger looks dubiously at Maui, but obediently walks onto the pressure plate.  To no one's surprise, a blast of dark energy erupts from the green throne, enveloping the tiger as it tries to twist out of the way.  It growls in pain and retreats, the extraplanar stuff from which it is made looking transparent and insubstantial in spots.  

The green lich seems unharmed by the blast and betrays no emotion.  "You have chosen ... poorly," it says.  The northern lich, in blue, says "Listen: I cast no shadow.  I will bite the hand that feeds me.  I will die cold and hungry, or else be drowned.  What am I?"






[sblock=OOC]Negative energy trap.  It's quite lovely and refreshing if you're undead.

jbear and kinem, check your inboxes.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 13, 2015)

Maui roars in anger. Not at the trap the tiger had set off,but because he knows he is being toyed with. The riddle he knew. A child's game. But stuck in the form that he had taken to do battle he could not speak it out loud. He roared again in frustration. He was not clever enough to understand what was really going on but the three lich's seemed to be a mere distraction. He would give his answer in the only way he could. This time his tremendous roar was a call to Tane to respond for him. Seconds later a creature of flame and fire stood before the northern lich giving the druid's answer to the riddle. 

[sblock=Action] Can't speak to give answer to the riddle, but as Maui knew the riddle as a child, and as I have guessed it myself, Maui answers by summoning a medium FIRE elemental in front of the blue lich using empty spell slot with Summon Nature's Ally IV. [/sblock]

[sblock=Medium Fire elemental]Init +7; Senses darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +7
DEFENSE

AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 13 
hp 30/30 
Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +1
Immune elemental traits, fire
Weaknesses vulnerability to cold

OFFENSE

Speed 50 ft.
Melee slam +7 (1d6+1 plus burn)
Special Attacks burn (1d6, DC 14)

STATISTICS

Str 12, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +4; CMB +5; CMD 19
Feats Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +8, Climb +5, Escape Artist +8, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +7 [/sblock]

[sblock= Tiger (large)]
Duration: 10/10 rounds
AC 14 
Tiger 1: HP 45/45-? Necrotic damage
Tiger 2: HP 45/45
Saves F/R/W +8/+7/+3
Speed 40 ft
2 claws +10 1d8+6 (grab); Bite +10 2d6+6 (grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
Perception +8 (scent)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 10 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (25) (Touch 14 (18); FFt 18 (21))
HP: 92 Current: 92
CMB: +13 CMD: 26 Fort: +10 Reflex: +9 Will: +12

Conditions: Longstrider (7hrs); Mage Armour (1 hr); Delay Poison (8hrs); Bulls Str (16 mins), Great Magic Fang (8 hrs), Barkskin (160 mins); 

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +14 (+16)/+9(+11); 1d6+6 (+8) (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; Longstrider: Used, Detect Snares and Pits: Used, Aspect of the Falcon:Used
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2, Bark Skin: Used, Delay Poison: Used, Empty Slot
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resinous Skin, Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
4th: Thorn Body, Empty Slot: Being Used to Summon Nature's Ally Empty Slot: Used to Summon Nature's Ally
5th: Empty Slot : Used to Cast Summon Nature's Ally V
Wild Shape: 2/5 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 1d8+7; 2 Claws: +14; 1d4 +7 dmg
Special: Trip

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 16 (19) , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +14; 1d6+7; 2 Talons: +14; 1d8+7 dmg; Foreclaws: +8; 1d4+4
Special: Pounce

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape III]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 17 (25) , touch 15 (19) , flat-footed 14 (21)
Speed 40 ft. (70 ft)
Melee:Bite +15 (19); 2d6+8 (+11) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +15 (+18) ; 2d4+8 dmg (+11) (+Grab)
Special: Pounce, Rake
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 0/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 44/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 46/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 46/50
Rod of Lesser Extend: 0/3
Potions: CLW 0/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +8
AC: 23 (27)
HP: 83 Current: 83
CMB: Trip/Disarm +11 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip) Fort: +8 Reflex: +12 (+13) Will: +6 (+10 vs enchant)

Conditions: Mage Armor (1 hr), Bull Strength (16 mins), magic fang (bite); magic fang (both claws)


Bite (silvered;magic): +13 (+16); 1d6+5 (+8) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws (silvered;magic): +13 (+16) ; 1d3+5 (+8) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2015)

"So, Maui? is that  to attack the lich or the answer? fire casts no shadow . . . . .You touch it, it bites . . . . .water destroys fire, take away the source, be it wood or oil, and it goes away and cold would be the opposite and it dies.

Brilliant Maui! You are right! the answer is indeed Fire!"  Exclaims the Venzin swordsman, greatly impressed with the jungle warrior's wisdom.


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2015)

Weel opens his mouth to speak when a fire elemental bursts into existence. 

"Oh, but yes and yes and yes!" Weel calls out, clapping. "Listen to the cat that isn't a cat, mister dead who isn't dead. Fire fire!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2015)

bumping


----------



## jbear (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah, no update in over 2 weeks when there is another adventure waiting for us... I would like to wrap things up if this is how it is going to be. Sorry. Am I alone in thinking this?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2015)

OOC: Not at all.  It's like this adventure is cursed or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2015)

I want to finish it so bad, but reality is starting to set in.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2015)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]  [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]  [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]  [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION]

Officially ending this on 19 July 2015.  Apologies for not giving you all a big written finish.  Total XP and gold gained for the entire adventure listed below.

Ending XP:
Weel ~ 100,727
Maui ~ 88,863
Vincenzo ~ 88,697
Menik ~ 58,488
Lem ~ 58,488

Ending GP:
Weel ~ +48,498
Maui ~ +45,122
Vincenzo ~ +45,064
Menik ~ +35,764
Lem ~ +35,764


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you GlassEye!


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2015)

OK, thanks, GlassEye.

Weeks later, Menik recounts the tale to an elven woman named Verath in the Dunn Wright Inn.

"Right then, we were expecting an epic battle against the mighty lich-wizard and his magical traps. Never had we faced such a powerful spellcaster, and we all knew how tricky he could be, and that chances were that not all of us would return alive!

Suddenly ... The red lich stepped forward and in a raspy, deep and creepy voice he intoned

'Yup, you got it. Easy one, eh? Well fair's fair.' He laid down the staff at his feet. 'Turns out that a staff lets you surround yourself with an anti-magic field is ... not that useful for a lone wizard. Not one of my better ideas. You won this little game, so take your prize. I've already built another labyrinth; I hope you'll pay me a visit there some day. Even more fun, harder games. I recognize that you have a choice in deadly trap-filled tombs to explore. Thank you, for choosing Coroliatheon.'

Then the liches vanished, leaving the staff on the floor there!"

Verath asks "So that was it? He really just put the staff down and left?"

Menik replies "Yes. I think the liches were just an illusion, but that was it. Well, there _was_ one more danger on our journey home! Lem found ..."


----------

